# The Baseball Thread!



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

As long as I can remember the first true signs of spring were: kids playing ball hockey, robins, and the “Opening Day” of Major League Baseball.

As a kid in public school, it seemed everyone played the game. Now, where there used to be baseball diamonds there are soccer pitches. Fewer and fewer kids seem to be playing the game.

In this day and age of computer games with their flash and all too common violent based themes, no one seems to pickup a ball and glove and just enjoy tossing outside.

Which makes me wonder, is Baseball doomed, and if so, what’s wrong with the game?

Thoughts....


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I am hoping to keep the tradition alive and well... my son who is now 8 is registered to play ball again this summer (4th year, second outside of boooring Tball), and is actually signed up for a pre season weekly pitching clinic.

First nice "spring day" a few weeks ago we got the ball and gloves out and tossed it around for 45 minutes to start getting back into the motions.

In fact... for the first time in ~20 years (good lord... 20 years) I am hoping to play in an adult league this year. 

I can't say there is a problem with the game, but I am biased. I love it. I love watching it, playing it, helping to coach it so I can't say as there is a problem with it... but then again, I don't see the appeal of some other sports.

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion good for you! My grandkids live many many miles away so no playing ball with them, and alas, my eyes are not as good as they used to be so I think my ball playing days are over. But I love to watch the game.

I have often thought that baseball is one of the few pro sports left that has any actual grace in its play. It is also one of the few sports that has something for a fan to do.....which is score the game. Scoring, I think, fully engages a fan with the game.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

As early grade schoolers our children played on the local t-ball & baseball teams. While they didn't mind the sport for a couple years, they preferred soccer & that's where they headed. School & club basketball & volleyball took over late in grade school, junior high & senior high, although one still plays league & club soccer. One played high school slow pitch last year & will likely make the team again this year. With all the heavy, late snow this year, they've had a slow start.

Growing up I never played organized ball but my brother & I always had a glove each and a baseball to play catch with, either at home or at school. We always looked forward to the times dad came home early from the field & he'd get the old, beat up wooden bat out (that my uncles had used growing up) & play "500" with us in the small pasture across from the house.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL, I remember playing 500 and P.I.G. vividly in my youth up to my teens. I also played a little organised ball in my teens. Later, when my wife and me got our first home the new neighbourhood established a Lob Ball league to get people to know each other. At that time many companies had Lob Ball leagues for their employees.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I coached a local league for 8 years while my son qualified to play. That league is still going strong.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

“Opening Day” of Major League Baseball was always a thrill for me. I lived in hope that the NY Giants would win the World Series. They did when I was 6 years old ............... and then I had to wait until 2010 for them to do it again.

I played little league baseball, but recall just playing at various places where kids of all ages, races, religions, nationalities .......... and lovers of either the NY GIants, the Brooklyn Dodgers or the NY Yankees, would play make-shift games. Loved those Spring and Summer days of my youth.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> “Opening Day” of Major League Baseball was always a thrill for me. I lived in hope that the NY Giants would win the World Series. They did when I was 6 years old ............... and then I had to wait until 2010 for them to do it again.
> 
> I played little league baseball, but recall just playing at various places where kids of all ages, races, religions, nationalities .......... and lovers of either the NY GIants, the Brooklyn Dodgers or the NY Yankees, would play make-shift games. Loved those Spring and Summer days of my youth.


love that story.. 
i remember when the Jays won back to back.. that was spectacular.. at least one of our sports teams 'made it '


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I played baseball on a school team in 1957 and 1958 teams. No sissy softball for us back then (and fastball was unknown).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> love that story..
> i remember when the Jays won back to back.. that was spectacular.. at least one of our sports teams 'made it '


Yes, I recall the Jays going back to back. Maybe this year for a "three peat"? We shall see.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I was in the nosebleed section when Carter hit the '93 Series homer to win the Series. What a thrill that was. I was up over third base and couldnt see the ball land and it was Joe jumping up and down that told me the World Series was ours for the second time.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

One of my families nuggets of history, was my great grandmother was such an avid fan of baseball, she had season tickets right from the get go of April 1977 when the Jays opened at home @ Exhibition stadium (snow and all) right until she passed in the early 80's.

BReligion


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> “Opening Day” of Major League Baseball was always a thrill for me. I lived in hope that the NY Giants would win the World Series. They did when I was 6 years old ............... and then I had to wait until 2010 for them to do it again.
> .


I try to make opening day a thing in our house hold too... Every year the healthies of Hotdogs and snacks for supper. Try to see the Jay's and Sox first pitches of the regular season (even if watching form my phone on the way home...)



Dr.G. said:


> and lovers of either the NY GIants, the Brooklyn Dodgers or the *NY Yankees*..


See I had no problem with you Dr. G, until now... *sigh* Ah well, until October we must be enemies... Go Red Sox :lmao:

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Aurora said:


> I was in the nosebleed section when Carter hit the '93 Series homer to win the Series. What a thrill that was. I was up over third base and couldnt see the ball land and it was Joe jumping up and down that told me the World Series was ours for the second time.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> One of my families nuggets of history, was my great grandmother was such an avid fan of baseball, she had season tickets right from the get go of April 1977 when the Jays opened at home @ Exhibition stadium (snow and all) right until she passed in the early 80's.
> 
> BReligion


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> I try to make opening day a thing in our house hold too... Every year the healthies of Hotdogs and snacks for supper. Try to see the Jay's and Sox first pitches of the regular season (even if watching form my phone on the way home...)
> 
> 
> See I had no problem with you Dr. G, until now... *sigh* Ah well, until October we must be enemies... Go Red Sox :lmao:
> ...


BR, I grew up a NY Giants fan in NYC .............. born to hate the Dodgers and dislike the Yankees. I root for Boston whenever they face the Yanks. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> BR, I grew up a NY Giants fan in NYC .............. born to hate the Dodgers and dislike the Yankees. I root for Boston whenever they face the Yanks. Paix, mon ami.


Okay we are good again 

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> Okay we are good again
> 
> BReligion


Yanks against Jays tonight .................. Go Jays!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Yanks against Jays tonight .................. Go Jays!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes sir... it’s unfortunate that my two favouite teams are in the same division (AL East: Sox and Jays) but that does mean twice the thumping of the Yankees.

Also... AL East, I think is the toughest division in all sports. Year after year power houses like Boston, New York, Toronto, (Baltimore has played spoiler a few times).... it’s never an easy division to win. 

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> Yes sir... it’s unfortunate that my two favouite teams are in the same division (AL East: Sox and Jays) but that does mean twice the thumping of the Yankees.
> 
> Also... AL East, I think is the toughest division in all sports. Year after year power houses like Boston, New York, Toronto, (Baltimore has played spoiler a few times).... it’s never an easy division to win.
> 
> BReligion


So true, BR. Over the years, I have rooted for the Cubs and the Red Sox to win the World Series just to break the jinx. Both have succeeded. :clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Okay, so we have some fans and some players here....Great!

Question for you, there has been some fear that HRs will be down this year. I know it’s early, but some are suggesting that the season is too long. The cold weather is affecting the HR totals. It may be too early to say but it does open up an interesting question....is the season too long?

I can remember sitting in the ball park at the CNE in early April wiping the snow off seats and man was it cold!,,, this year they started the season in March.....should we back off some games say to a 154game season? Could we do this if we kill the Inter-League games ( which I do like seeing ) or leave it. Somehow a game 7 in November seems weird.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Okay, so we have some fans and some players here....Great!
> 
> Question for you, there has been some fear that HRs will be down this year. I know it’s early, but some are suggesting that the season is too long. The cold weather is affecting the HR totals. It may be too early to say but it does open up an interesting question....is the season too long?
> 
> I can remember sitting in the ball park at the CNE in early April wiping the snow off seats and man was it cold!,,, this year they started the season in March.....should we back off some games say to a 154game season? Could we do this if we kill the Inter-League games ( which I do like seeing ) or leave it. Somehow a game 7 in November seems weird.


Yes, the season is way too long. When the playoffs and World Series stretch into November, it is something that needs to be corrected.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Question -- who are some of the baseball players you have seen play in person and who ended up in the Baseball Hall of Fame???? For me =

Willie Mays
Hank Aaron
Jackie Robinson
Sandy Kofax
Warren Spahn
Mickey Mantle
Roberto Clemente
Ernie Banks
Yogi Berra
****** Ford
Bob Gibson
Willie McCovey
Stan Musial
Tom Seaver
Ted Williams
Carl Yastrzemski (sp?)

For me, I was lucky in that I was able to see these men play at Yankee Stadium, The Polo Grounds, Ebbets Field and Shea Stadium.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

That's quite a list ! I have one notably story for my HOF player. I remember seeing Reggie Jackson at CNE Stadium when he was with the Angels. A group of us went to see the Jays play the Angels. We were on the first base side, four rows up from the Angels bull pen. Jackson was in the outfield warming up with some toss. A father came down holding an infant son, who would have been in the line of the toss. Jackson yelled at him to move his son because if there was a muff catch the ball would hit his son... it was noisy and I guess the father didn't hear or get it. Jackson ran up and jumped up on the railing and told the dad to please move to protect the child. We heard it quite clear but the 20K others at the ball park only saw Jackson running up and " yelling at a fan"...the jeering and booing was almost deafening. Little did they know Jackson was doing the father a favour.

Jackson was up the next inning and the booing was incredible...every pitch they got on him. He struck out in one of his famous "screwed into the ground swings" and the noise was incredible. I felt sorry for him, as they didn't know he was actually being a good guy.

That same game, Luis Sanchez was in the bull pen. When he stood up, and remember we were four rows back, you could look straight into his eyes...man was he tall. Well some idiot fan ran down beside up and tossed an almost full beer can at the bull pen bench hitting Sanchez in the shoulder. Sanchez got up with another pitcher to see who it was and he thought it was us. They two started throwing toss and we knew what they were thinking...and that a "ball would get away" and hit us. Again Jackson stepped in and indicated it wasn't us but the jerk now running up the stairs. They security actually got the guy.

I remember that game vividly....no matter what you thought of Reggie, we knew something the 20,000 other fans didn't...he was a good guy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> That's quite a list ! I have one notably story for my HOF player. I remember seeing Reggie Jackson at CNE Stadium when he was with the Angels. A group of us went to see the Jays play the Angels. We were on the first base side, four rows up from the Angels bull pen. Jackson was in the outfield warming up with some toss. A father came down holding an infant son, who would have been in the line of the toss. Jackson yelled at him to move his son because if there was a muff catch the ball would hit his son... it was noisy and I guess the father didn't hear or get it. Jackson ran up and jumped up on the railing and told the dad to please move to protect the child. We heard it quite clear but the 20K others at the ball park only saw Jackson running up and " yelling at a fan"...the jeering and booing was almost deafening. Little did they know Jackson was doing the father a favour.
> 
> Jackson was up the next inning and the booing was incredible...every pitch they got on him. He struck out in one of his famous "screwed into the ground swings" and the noise was incredible. I felt sorry for him, as they didn't know he was actually being a good guy.
> 
> ...


Interesting stories, Rp. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow. A unique record.

Brandon Belt’s 1st inning AB: 21 pitches, a new MLB record for an at-bat. This breaks the previous modern history record of 20 between Ricky Gutierrez and Bartolo Colon on 6/26/98. Belt's at-bat lasted approximately 12 minutes, 45 seconds.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. A unique record.
> 
> Brandon Belt’s 1st inning AB: 21 pitches, a new MLB record for an at-bat. This breaks the previous modern history record of 20 between Ricky Gutierrez and Bartolo Colon on 6/26/98. Belt's at-bat lasted approximately 12 minutes, 45 seconds.


I always thought it a strange rule that you can foul off balls all day but if you bunt a ball foul on your third strike you are out. The Angels must be fuming as Barria must have tossed 50 pitches in the first. Not that people would like this and if you did the rules committee would butt in, but if I was a manager I would waste the first inning on their starters by just fouling balls off...yeah I know it’s difficult but if you have some guys who can do it you will burn through their pitching staff.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I always thought it a strange rule that you can foul off balls all day but if you bunt a ball foul on your third strike you are out. The Angels must be fuming as Barria must have tossed 50 pitches in the first. Not that people would like this and if you did the rules committee would butt in, but if I was a manager I would waste the first inning on their starters by just fouling balls off...yeah I know it’s difficult but if you have some guys who can do it you will burn through their pitching staff.


An interesting suggestion, Rp. I recall going to a NY Mets game back in 1963 when their rookie second baseman, Ron Hunt, fouled off a dozen pitches with an 0-2 count on him. The Giants pitcher, Gaylord Perry, threw one of his classic spit balls in an attempt to strike him out, but it curved so much it hit Hunt in the ass. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brandon Belt's 21-Pitch At-Bat Breaks MLB Record for Most Pitches Seen in an AB | Bleacher Report | Latest News, Videos and Highlights


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, I thought this interesting....and something you probably knew. Although the Atlanta Braves are considered the oldest continuously run organization in the MLB...... i take exception to this as the Phillies have held the same name in the same city, but that’s another story....the Giants are the team which has won the most games with 11,015 wins!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, I thought this interesting....and something you probably knew. Although the Atlanta Braves are considered the oldest continuously run organization in the MLB...... i take exception to this as the Phillies have held the same name in the same city, but that’s another story....the Giants are the team which has won the most games with 11,015 wins!


Yes, I knew most of this Rp. Still interesting ............... especially the fact of the Giants with so many wins. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :love2:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

And just to show you how much of a numbers game baseball is, and of course their lack of meaning....the Toronto Blue Jays have the highest winning percentage in World Series play of .667%.....somehow it doesn't match to the 27 titles the Yanks have won.

What is also astonishing is how much baseball is an inner city game. If you look at its history, the beginning teams all came from big cities. Chicago, Philadelphia, St. Louis and of course New York. New York is unique I think in its attachment to the sport. When you review the World Series play, outside of the Yanks 27 wins, from around 1949 to 1958 every World Series had a New York team in it. And if you add the Dodgers, who had moved to Los Angeles that number goes to 1966. Additionally almost half of all World Series games have had a team that was either based in New York or was based at one time ( Dodgers, Giants) quite an attachment don't you think.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> And just to show you how much of a numbers game baseball is, and of course their lack of meaning....the Toronto Blue Jays have the highest winning percentage in World Series play of .667%.....somehow it doesn't match to the 27 titles the Yanks have won.
> 
> What is also astonishing is how much baseball is an inner city game. If you look at its history, the beginning teams all came from big cities. Chicago, Philadelphia, St. Louis and of course New York. New York is unique I think in its attachment to the sport. When you review the World Series play, outside of the Yanks 27 wins, from around 1949 to 1958 every World Series had a New York team in it. And if you add the Dodgers, who had moved to Los Angeles that number goes to 1966. Additionally almost half of all World Series games have had a team that was either based in New York or was based at one time ( Dodgers, Giants) quite an attachment don't you think.


Yes, I grew up in a baseball crazy city to a NY Giants family. Amazingly, my dad was born and raised in Brooklyn, and my mom was born in Montreal, so there would have been a natural link to the Dodgers.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

With all this talk about home runs..... does anyone else find them a boring part of the game? Personally, I prefer hit and runs, stealing bases, manufacturing runs. While , indeed, the old ***** Leagues had hitters, they changed how the game was played. They were in constant movement on the bases not the stage to stage playing of the MLB of the day. I think this is why I like the National League....they manufacturer runs as opposed to the American League which is content to whack the ball. That said, the Yankees were noted for heavy hitters and have 27 WS rings to prove it.

So, I’m wondering how many ehMacers lean towards the home run, or do you like to see manufactured runs....AL or NL.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> With all this talk about home runs..... does anyone else find them a boring part of the game? Personally, I prefer hit and runs, stealing bases, manufacturing runs. While , indeed, the old ***** Leagues had hitters, they changed how the game was played. They were in constant movement on the bases not the stage to stage playing of the MLB of the day. I think this is why I like the National League....they manufacturer runs as opposed to the American League which is content to whack the ball. That said, the Yankees were noted for heavy hitters and have 27 WS rings to prove it.
> 
> So, I’m wondering how many ehMacers lean towards the home run, or do you like to see manufactured runs....AL or NL.


You would have loved the Chicago White Sox back in 1959. I lost interest in home runs when the steroid crisis made a mockery of the 1961 Roger Maris home run record.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have to admit that I am usually only a baseball fan come October and the playoffs and World Series. But I am also really enjoying the education I am receiving through this thread. Thanks for the stories and please keep it up. I may become a serious fan yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I have to admit that I am usually only a baseball fan come October and the playoffs and World Series. But I am also really enjoying the education I am receiving through this thread. Thanks for the stories and please keep it up. I may become a serious fan yet.


Well, that is great news. Try watching some of the highlights on some of the sports channels. That cuts through the boring bits.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Don, Marc’s idea of watching highlights is quite a good idea. Another thing is select a team and review its history. My favourite team, the Braves, have a rich history. They were one of the last teams around when the NAB or National Association Baseball Players failed. They were in Boston and were called the Red Stockings, or Reds. They later changed their name to the Braves when the Cincinnati team began begining called the Red Stockings. The Boston team may have even been called the Red Caps....now a beer lover should know this 🤣🤣🤣. The Braves were not as successful fan wise as the other Boston team......hmmmm forget who they are. The Braves changed to the Boston Bees, the Doves, the Rustlers, then the Boston Beaneaters, back to the Braves....then they moved to Milwaukee, another beer reference......and finally back to Atlanta as the Braves. They are considered the oldest continuously run ball club in MLB. Actually, they are right up there with the Argos as North America’s oldest professional sports franchise. The Braves were the last team that the Babe played on in 1935.

Urban Legend has it that the owner of the Boston Red Sox made money on the production of No No Nannette. He then financed a failure called Yes, Yes, Yvette which went no where and he sold the Babe to the Yanks.....the rest, as they say is history.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don, Marc’s idea of watching highlights is quite a good idea. Another thing is select a team and review its history. My favourite team, the Braves, have a rich history. They were one of the last teams around when the NAB or National Association Baseball Players failed. They were in Boston and were called the Red Stockings, or Reds. They later changed their name to the Braves when the Cincinnati team began begining called the Red Stockings. The Boston team may have even been called the Red Caps....now a beer lover should know this 🤣🤣🤣. The Braves were not as successful fan wise as the other Boston team......hmmmm forget who they are. The Braves changed to the Boston Bees, the Doves, the Rustlers, then the Boston Beaneaters, back to the Braves....then they moved to Milwaukee, another beer reference......and finally back to Atlanta as the Braves. They are considered the oldest continuously run ball club in MLB. Actually, they are right up there with the Argos as North America’s oldest professional sports franchise. The Braves were the last team that the Babe played on in 1935.
> 
> Urban Legend has it that the owner of the Boston Red Sox made money on the production of No No Nannette. He then financed a failure called Yes, Yes, Yvette which went no where and he sold the Babe to the Yanks.....the rest, as they say is history.


Yes, luckily for the NY Yankees, that urban legend is correct.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, luckily for the NY Yankees, that urban legend is correct.


Actually, it isn’t. Frazee’s problem was more to do with Johnson the president of the American League. They got into a shooting war over baseball issues. The Yanks actually were a supporter of Frazee as were the White Sox, but the other teams sided with Johnson. Frazee didn’t own Fenway at that time and had to borrow to buy the team. Eventually he had to get cash to buy Fenway or he would have been squeezed out of the league....thus why Ruth was sold ( along with the fact Frazee and Ruth didn’t get along ) ...the Yanks actually fronted the mortgage for Frazee. Frazee wound up selling the team for twice what he paid...not a bad return.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Speaking of hitting home runs and fielding, these are two of the best moments in the history of baseball ............. especially if you are a NY Giants fan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RatKhtboq2E

And now, for something completely different ................... :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of hitting home runs and fielding, these are two of the best moments in the history of baseball ............. especially if you are a NY Giants fan.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE


Yup! I get the “shot heard round the world”, but I think I’ve mentioned this before May’s “catch” wasn’t as great as the throw back in.....THAT WAS OUTSTANDING!:clap::clap::clapoby had to hold on the tag up.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, correct me if I’m wrong, but isn’t Mazeroski’s the only come from behind game 7 home run winner. Carter had one in game 6 of the Jays series. It’s funny but when we were kids playing we always mentally saw ourselves in a bottom of the ninth, game 7 situation when we batted.....who knew it was only done once.....1960.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup! I get the “shot heard round the world”, but I think I’ve mentioned this before May’s “catch” wasn’t as great as the throw back in.....THAT WAS OUTSTANDING!:clap::clap::clapoby had to hold on the tag up.


That is exactly what Mays said about the catch and then the throw.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, correct me if I’m wrong, but isn’t Mazeroski’s the only come from behind game 7 home run winner. Carter had one in game 6 of the Jays series. It’s funny but when we were kids playing we always mentally saw ourselves in a bottom of the ninth, game 7 situation when we batted.....who knew it was only done once.....1960.


The score was tied 9-9 in the bottom of the 9th.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Og0gUKfvc[/ame]


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well, April is almost done and some of my predictions need a little work. My teams selection for the post season were New York, Cleveland, Philadelphia and San Diego. SD needs some work. When you think about it, 162 games is a long season. Mentally it is difficult to think in game wins. I’ve always thought you need to win series....each team plays around 26 in a season. If you think of winning series a team can handle that...but if you have to get down to games.....that’s too much pressure.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, April is almost done and some of my predictions need a little work. My teams selection for the post season were New York, Cleveland, Philadelphia and San Diego. SD needs some work. When you think about it, 162 games is a long season. Mentally it is difficult to think in game wins. I’ve always thought you need to win series....each team plays around 26 in a season. If you think of winning series a team can handle that...but if you have to get down to games.....that’s too much pressure.......


Well, think of the pressure the average fan has to go through to try to buy 2-4 tickets for his/her family at certain ball parks .............. all to watch third-string utility infielders earning $2 million a year. Ticket prices and salaries are way out of balance. :greedy:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Baseball curiosity of the day.....did you know that the Phillies, at one time, were going to change their name to...........wait for it........the Blue Jays!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Baseball curiosity of the day.....did you know that the Phillies, at one time, were going to change their name to...........wait for it........the Blue Jays!


:clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yes, in the early days of MLB, which is 1870s on, teams were called by their city. So in the case of Boston, the NL teams would be called the Boston Nationals and the AL Boston would be called the Boston Americans.

Philly was originally with the National Association and were called the Quakers. When they joined the NL most often they were called the Philadelphians but it was thought that that name was too long for newspapers so it was shortened to the Phillies. They didn’t have a great record and during the early 1940s the owner wanted to call them the Blue Jays.... infact the uniforms of that era had a Blue Jay on the sleeve. It didn’t take and they were always going to be called the Phillies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yes, in the early days of MLB, which is 1870s on, teams were called by their city. So in the case of Boston, the NL teams would be called the Boston Nationals and the AL Boston would be called the Boston Americans.
> 
> Philly was originally with the National Association and were called the Quakers. When they joined the NL most often they were called the Philadelphians but it was thought that that name was too long for newspapers so it was shortened to the Phillies. They didn’t have a great record and during the early 1940s the owner wanted to call them the Blue Jays.... infact the uniforms of that era had a Blue Jay on the sleeve. It didn’t take and they were always going to be called the Phillies.


Interesting history, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting history, Rp. :clap::clap:


Not only interesting but very very rare

Here is a rendering as I can’t seem to lift a photo of the actual 1943 jersey.

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very interesting. I do like the evolution of the jerseys of some teams, especially the NY to SF Giants.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I read with interest Liam Casey’s article from the Canadian Press stating that Canada produces more left handed hitters for MLB than anywhere else in the world. In fact, Casey states that 9 of the 13 Canadian players in the MLB in 2016 were lefties.....or 69%. American players sit at about 37%, and the other countries range from 25% to 30%. The reason for this, based on a study from the U of T is hockey. Further, the study has documented that since 1917, there were 154 Canadian players with 53% being lefties. 1917 is significant as it was the start date to the NHL. The rationale is that skills in one sport help the other and that hockey uses both right and left hands. What is curious in the study is that, while these players bat left, most throw with their right hand.....which shows dominance.

The righty/left argument has waged for some time. Personally, while there is some logic to the success of being a lefty hitter ( closer to 1st, 3-4 hole) I don’t really buy it. Many of my sabrmatrician friends will point to the slight increase in batting average for lefties. I on the other hand look at the number of players who hit right. Baseball is all about numbers, if Managers actually thought that they would have a distinct advantage, especially in championship games, they would beat the bushes for lefties and pad their roster......since they don’t I have a hard time buying the argument.

Thoughts......


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am right handed. Do everything with that hand.

But when it came to baseball ( or golf or hockey ) I shot left.

Not many righties bat left, or do they?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm RH, as well.

However, playing hockey or splitting firewood, I do both LH.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> I am right handed. Do everything with that hand.
> 
> But when it came to baseball ( or golf or hockey ) I shot left.
> 
> Not many righties bat left, or do they?


Well there are switch hitters, I know I’d cutoff my right arm to be ambidextrous...
What is interesting is the link to “handedness” in hitting to hockey. They collected data in states with strong hockey backgrounds and there was also a slight increase in left handed hitters...but not a major increase. They authors felt that hockey being ubiquitous in Canada helped in the skill development...however hand-dominance, to me, is an involuntary act....at least for most. I grew up in a time that everyone in school was taught writing as right handed. My sister was a southpaw and she had a devil of a time learning to write.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL said:


> I'm RH, as well.
> 
> However, playing hockey or splitting firewood, I do both LH.


I guess I’m the anti-Canadian, as I bat and shoot right.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> I guess I’m the anti-Canadian, as I bat and shoot right.


Same.

I tried switch hitting for a while when I was younger. I could make contact, but I always found I was better off to stay on the right and push to the opposite field or place the ball right centre rather then bat left and try to pull it.
Occasionally I would do it just to throw a pitcher off because he wasn't expecting it (easy walk most of the time).. but if you really you want to feel awkward, try shifting to place a bunt from the opposite side... that just feels wrong in every which way lol 

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion, I couldn’t bunt to save my soul...no matter which side. Personally I always liked Ichrio’s drag swing style. This, to me, is the consummate left handed swing. Many many options open. If I managed I would stress the contact style....but I’m showing my preference to the NL game I guess.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rps said:


> I guess I’m the anti-Canadian, as I bat and shoot right.


I bat & shoot firearms right. It's only a hockey stick & axe that go LH. Yet, a bokken feels correct RH.

I have no explanation. 

Years ago as a construction labourer I tried to teach myself to be ambidextrous, just because one is not always in a position to run a tool RH. I was mostly successful with power tools & nearly all hand tools. Hammering with my LH was the most difficult. I could hit hard or have accuracy. Not both...

I have a friend who does everything RH except shoot long guns, which goes LH. I don't know how he shoots handguns.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I guess I’m the anti-Canadian, as I bat and shoot right.


Same with me. Still, I don't consider myself "anti-Canadian" ............. just right handed for everything re sports.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> BReligion, I couldn’t bunt to save my soul...no matter which side. Personally I always liked Ichrio’s drag swing style. This, to me, is the consummate left handed swing. Many many options open. If I managed I would stress the contact style....but I’m showing my preference to the NL game I guess.


Bunting was one of the few things I did really well in Little League. To this day, I think that I could bunt to any spot you designate for the bunt to ultimately land and "drop dead".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> BReligion, I couldn’t bunt to save my soul...no matter which side. Personally I always liked Ichrio’s drag swing style. This, to me, is the consummate left handed swing. Many many options open. If I managed I would stress the contact style....but I’m showing my preference to the NL game I guess.


If you have a preference for the NL game, might we assume that you do not like the designated hitter rule?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> If you have a preference for the NL game, might we assume that you do not like the designated hitter rule?


Actually, I don’t! I think it devalues pitchers, if you have one who can bunt or hit, it provides movement in the game. The current thoughts on pitchers is that you go 6 or 7 innings and the staff takes over. Unless you got a no hitter going you won’t see many complete games. In the AL, pitchers get pulled all the time. Here the debate is which is harder to Manage the NL or AL.....I think because of the pitcher use the AL might be harder. I also think home runs are one of the more boring parts of the game, as I have previously stated, but, fans seem to like them.... I on the other hand like the small game, constant movement, steals, bunts, hit and runs....all absent from the AL game AND , more recently becoming absent from the NL.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Actually, I don’t! I think it devalues pitchers, if you have one who can bunt or hit, it provides movement in the game. The current thoughts on pitchers is that you go 6 or 7 innings and the staff takes over. Unless you got a no hitter going you won’t see many complete games. In the AL, pitchers get pulled all the time. Here the debate is which is harder to Manage the NL or AL.....I think because of the pitcher use the AL might be harder. I also think home runs are one of the more boring parts of the game, as I have previously stated, but, fans seem to like them.... I on the other hand like the small game, constant movement, steals, bunts, hit and runs....all absent from the AL game AND , more recently becoming absent from the NL.


I remember Roger Craig, who pitched for the NY Mets after the Dodgers released him. Craig lost 24 games in 1962 and 22 games in 1963. Still, he completed 13 games in '62 and 14 games in '63. I recall his frustration when Casey Stengel would not take him out when his team was behind by 10 runs to my beloved Giants.

His manager, Casey Stengel, told him, "You've gotta be good to lose that many."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Speaking of bunts and hit and run plays ..............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaRRK-Cyoy4


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of bunts and hit and run plays ..............
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaRRK-Cyoy4


Such a great movie!

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion said:


> Such a great movie!
> 
> BReligion


I think the phrase, “Just outside” will for ever live from that movie. Next to Bang The Drum Slowly, it’s one of the best baseball movies I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, Craig was also a great coach and manager...... a lot of guy are in the Hall due to his teachings. Didn’t he go on the win a WS with St. Louis after the Mets stint.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

On the baseball subject, I would be remiss to point out last night James Paxton, threw a no hitter against the Jays and becme only the second Canadian in MLB history to do so. The last one was 73 years ago!

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, Craig was also a great coach and manager...... a lot of guy are in the Hall due to his teachings. Didn’t he go on the win a WS with St. Louis after the Mets stint.


Craig was the starting pitcher for the Los Angeles Dodgers in Game One of the 1959 World Series, a series in which he also started Game Four. Craig was also the starting pitcher for one game apiece in the 1955 and 1956 World Series with the Brooklyn Dodgers, and he also pitched in relief in two World Series games for the St. Louis Cardinals in 1964, winning one game. Craig's overall World Series record was two wins and two losses, and his teams won three of the four series.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not a bad record would you say Marc.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion said:


> On the baseball subject, I would be remiss to point out last night James Paxton, threw a no hitter against the Jays and becme only the second Canadian in MLB history to do so. The last one was 73 years ago!
> 
> BReligion


Yup, that would be Dick Fowler. What is interesting to me is that the A’s are no longer in Philly and the Browns are no longer in St. Louis. I think only hockey could match team movement to baseball.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Not a bad record would you say Marc.


I always liked him when he pitched for the Mets and was the manager of the SF Giants.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

While I am a purist at heart, it is with some sadness that I don't see our ball diamonds filled with kids playing the game. It seems that I am not alone. MLB and USA Baseball are running a modified version of the game to not only attract, but instruct and keep kids playing it. This, to me, is a good thing. According to Ralph Russo of AP the game has the following format changes:

1. six inning games
2.four batters per inning
3.three swings per batter with no balls or strikes called on taken pitches and a coach can side toss to the player and if no contact you can use a Tee.
4. six players who rotate positions with no outfielders but a centre field rover.
5. no catchers, but the coach can also catch.

The idea is to make the game such that the kids have more actual play and interactive.

Personally, I like the concept. This seems like a format to be active and teach fundamentals.

Thoughts.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> While I am a purist at heart, it is with some sadness that I don't see our ball diamonds filled with kids playing the game. It seems that I am not alone. MLB and USA Baseball are running a modified version of the game to not only attract, but instruct and keep kids playing it. This, to me, is a good thing. According to Ralph Russo of AP the game has the following format changes:
> 
> 1. six inning games
> 2.four batters per inning
> ...


Interesting. As a kid, I played pick-up games with my friends in the school playgrounds or at the various ball fields for public use around Flushing Meadows, where the 1939/40 World's Fair grounds were located and where they put the 1964/65 World's Fair. Back then, it was more about playing rather than keeping score or stats. We just had fun.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, I think sometimes we over think it as adults..... but I agree having fun is the key. Here in Windsor we are so diverse culturally, that I am beginning to see kids playing cricket in the parks. Nothing against that..... I see football ( both Soccer and North American ) Cricket, Tennis...but baseball not so much....this approach might get more kids into it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, I think sometimes we over think it as adults..... but I agree having fun is the key. Here in Windsor we are so diverse culturally, that I am beginning to see kids playing cricket in the parks. Nothing against that..... I see football ( both Soccer and North American ) Cricket, Tennis...but baseball not so much....this approach might get more kids into it.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> While I am a purist at heart, it is with some sadness that I don't see our ball diamonds filled with kids playing the game. It seems that I am not alone. MLB and USA Baseball are running a modified version of the game to not only attract, but instruct and keep kids playing it. This, to me, is a good thing. According to Ralph Russo of AP the game has the following format changes:
> 
> 1. six inning games
> 2.four batters per inning
> ...


My son (8) is playing a modified version of Softball (Fastpitch) now for all 7-9 year olds. They call it 4 Pitch. It's exactly as you said above, a fundementals league. Transitioning from T-Ball to full on Fastpitch.

6 Innings (or 7 if they really motor through it). Game starts at 6:15, no new inning can start past 8:00pm.
Field a full team (including "Fielding Pitcher", rover)
Safety Bag at 1st.
Hitting team to supply own pitcher, throwing 4 pitches, underhand (but no lob like slowpitch) per batter
Full catcher (all kids want to wear the gear!)
Play is dead like normal if there is one batter/runner, or when the ball is returned to the fielding pitcher or in the pitcher circle.
Only can cycle once through the batting order, "Last Batter" for the last kid who hasn't hit that inning.
Co-Ed.

It's a fun league, he had a blast last year.

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> My son (8) is playing a modified version of Softball (Fastpitch) now for all 7-9 year olds. They call it 4 Pitch. It's exactly as you said above, a fundementals league. Transitioning from T-Ball to full on Fastpitch.
> 
> 6 Innings (or 7 if they really motor through it). Game starts at 6:15, no new inning can start past 8:00pm.
> Field a full team (including "Fielding Pitcher", rover)
> ...


An interesting format, BR. :clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

If you are an American League East fan I feel sorry for you. Both Tampa Bay and Toronto are 6 games below 500 but are an amazing 17 games back. Baltimore is even worse....they are so far back that they are in another century,

The sad part is the Yanks and Sox. The Yanks and Sox, if they keep the same winning pace, are on track to win 112 and 106 games respectively. Keep in mind the Yanks had an extraordinary number of games rained out and have 4 to make up. That said, one of those teams will be a Wild Card, and as such, their great season will come down to one game........Western CFL fans understood this heartbreak for a long time. Maybe the answer is in having the top two teams in each division play and do away with the Wild Card......but you have to admit the WC race is exciting. Not sure what to think....... thoughts or is it just me on this?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> If you are an American League East fan I feel sorry for you. Both Tampa Bay and Toronto are 6 games below 500 but are an amazing 17 games back. Baltimore is even worse....they are so far back that they are in another century,
> 
> The sad part is the Yanks and Sox. The Yanks and Sox, if they keep the same winning pace, are on track to win 112 and 106 games respectively. Keep in mind the Yanks had an extraordinary number of games rained out and have 4 to make up. That said, one of those teams will be a Wild Card, and as such, their great season will come down to one game........Western CFL fans understood this heartbreak for a long time. Maybe the answer is in having the top two teams in each division play and do away with the Wild Card......but you have to admit the WC race is exciting. Not sure what to think....... thoughts or is it just me on this?


An interesting observation, Rp. Personally, I like the Wild Card.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think baseball is now approaching “brothism”. Brothism is a term I use to describe too much meddling . Baseball, in an attempt to speed up the game has changed a number of things, to the detriment many purist would think. But the latest “rumour” is the MLB will move to the DH in both leagues. I, personally, think this will destroy the charm of the WS. But with the increasing amount of inter league play I think they have already started down that path. Much of this comes down to two things, in my opinion....1. the belief that baseball must be a homerun derby to bring in fans, and 2. Pitchers being hurt when they get on base ( the cure for this of course is getting in shape ). Thoughts....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think baseball is now approaching “brothism”. Brothism is a term I use to describe too much meddling . Baseball, in an attempt to speed up the game has changed a number of things, to the detriment many purist would think. But the latest “rumour” is the MLB will move to the DH in both leagues. I, personally, think this will destroy the charm of the WS. But with the increasing amount of inter league play I think they have already started down that path. Much of this comes down to two things, in my opinion....1. the belief that baseball must be a homerun derby to bring in fans, and 2. Pitchers being hurt when they get on base ( the cure for this of course is getting in shape ). Thoughts....


An interesting observation, Rp. Sadly, I see your point re home runs. Gone are the days when a well pitched game by both pitchers, who both pitched complete games, is now gone ......... and is not appreciated. I am torn re the DH. I do like inter-league play in that the NY Mets and NY Yankees get to go head-to-head.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think inter league was a fan ploy when attendance was down. They are having too many IL games in my opinion. What they should do is.... 

1. Limit the number of IL games played
2. Rotate through the leagues...it might take 6 years to have a fan see every team in the opposite league.
3. Reverse the rules.... you would play by the visiting teams rules not the home team. That way many teams will be able to see the other rules in their home fields. NY, Chicago, LA has the luxury of an AL and NL team, many do not.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think inter league was a fan ploy when attendance was down. They are having too many IL games in my opinion. What they should do is....
> 
> 1. Limit the number of IL games played
> 2. Rotate through the leagues...it might take 6 years to have a fan see every team in the opposite league.
> 3. Reverse the rules.... you would play by the visiting teams rules not the home team. That way many teams will be able to see the other rules in their home fields. NY, Chicago, LA has the luxury of an AL and NL team, many do not.


Interesting ideas, Rp. Not sure if the BB Commissioner's office will listen, however.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

44 years ago on April 8th, Hank Aaron became the Home Run King. Personally, I don't recognize the home run records set by Barry Bonds, Mark McGwire or Sammy Sosa. Aaron, Mays, Mantle, et al .............. they were real champs.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> 44 years ago on April 8th, Hank Aaron became the Home Run King. Personally, I don't recognize the home run records set by Barry Bonds, Mark McGwire or Sammy Sosa. Aaron, Mays, Mantle, et al .............. they were real champs.


Ahhh the age of innocence. While the advanced drugs used today didn’t exist in their era, it is unfortunate that when athletes get paid to win they ALL find a way to sneak an advantage. Aaron, Mays, Mantle probably had such an item...... the leagues just couldn’t catch it, or more likely, they refused to look. But I will give you this..... if you were going to have 3 A’s heroes...... you would be hard pressed to find any better.

I always like Wills and Carew!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Ahhh the age of innocence. While the advanced drugs used today didn’t exist in their era, it is unfortunate that when athletes get paid to win they ALL find a way to sneak an advantage. Aaron, Mays, Mantle probably had such an item...... the leagues just couldn’t catch it, or more likely, they refused to look. But I will give you this..... if you were going to have 3 A’s heroes...... you would be hard pressed to find any better.
> 
> I always like Wills and Carew!


Yes, Mays, Aaron, Mantle, et al, had an "item" ............... it was called ability.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Mays, Aaron, Mantle, et al, had an "item" ............... it was called ability.


Well you can’t argue about that...they certainly had talent.

There is a rumour going around that MLB will start to change rules regarding the shift. They see it as slowing the game and limiting scoring. So it will be infielders with one foot on the infield. What a bunch of crap. Watching the games many players have such an open away that if they bunted a cripple without a cane could beat the throw. Why they do not bunt amazes me. What they need is more fundamental play.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well you can’t argue about that...they certainly had talent.
> 
> There is a rumour going around that MLB will start to change rules regarding the shift. They see it as slowing the game and limiting scoring. So it will be infielders with one foot on the infield. What a bunch of crap. Watching the games many players have such an open away that if they bunted a cripple without a cane could beat the throw. Why they do not bunt amazes me. What they need is more fundamental play.


Not sure how they can control this sort of shift. They used it against Ted Williams back in the 40s and 50s ............ did not help stop his hitting it all over the field. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

On this day, back in 1963, Juan Marichal outlasted Warren Spahn ............... for 16 innings. SIXTEEN! This is when starting pitchers could last more than their "allotted" 100 pitches per game.

https://sabr.org/gamesproj/game/july-2-1963-marichal-outduels-spahn-16-inning-thriller


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure how they can control this sort of shift. They used it against Ted Williams back in the 40s and 50s ............ did not help stop his hitting it all over the field. :clap:


True, but Williams played in an era where pitchers pitched inside, went 9 innings and the flow of the game was “move the line along”. Today, we see basically 2 pitch pitchers. No one pitches inside, or high. In Williams day they were much crueller pitching and he had the sense to use the whole field. So if you tried to pitch inside he could opposite field the thing. His batting skill was amazing and again HE USED THE WHOLE FIELD. It is almost a catholic view today to hit for the “launch angle”. Again home runs are what baseball sees as entertaining not player movement.

I mean really, what would you rather see a home run or a player trying for a triple?

In today’s world, even though the pitchers are stronger and faster, the fact that they aren’t as mean, don’t pitch high or inside, the guy would hit 700.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> On this day, back in 1963, Juan Marichal outlasted Warren Spahn ............... for 16 innings. SIXTEEN! This is when starting pitchers could last more than their "allotted" 100 pitches per game.
> 
> https://sabr.org/gamesproj/game/july-2-1963-marichal-outduels-spahn-16-inning-thriller


Never happen again. What you will see more of is 3 innings and out. Take SD, varied pitching...not great starters but in a 3 and out situation and their bull pen they should be up in the standings more than where they are.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> True, but Williams played in an era where pitchers pitched inside, went 9 innings and the flow of the game was “move the line along”. Today, we see basically 2 pitch pitchers. No one pitches inside, or high. In Williams day they were much crueller pitching and he had the sense to use the whole field. So if you tried to pitch inside he could opposite field the thing. His batting skill was amazing and again HE USED THE WHOLE FIELD. It is almost a catholic view today to hit for the “launch angle”. Again home runs are what baseball sees as entertaining not player movement.
> 
> I mean really, what would you rather see a home run or a player trying for a triple?
> 
> In today’s world, even though the pitchers are stronger and faster, the fact that they aren’t as mean, don’t pitch high or inside, the guy would hit 700.


An interesting observation, Rp. I remember asking my father why they called Sal Maglie "The Barber", and he told me that he would pitch so far inside and near a batter's head, that it was close enough to give the batter a shave.

Hall of Fame pitcher Don Drysdale credited Maglie with teaching him the art of brushing back batters while the two were teammates in Brooklyn.

Personally, I love to watch a batter hit triples. Those are my favorite hits. :clap:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Major_League_Baseball_single-season_triples_leaders


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Never happen again. What you will see more of is 3 innings and out. Take SD, varied pitching...not great starters but in a 3 and out situation and their bull pen they should be up in the standings more than where they are.


True. Sometimes they let a pitcher go past 5 innings if they are pitching really well, or just 5 if the game is close. This way, the starting pitcher has a chance to get the win. I remember when ****** Ford won 25 games in 1961, with Luis Arroyo his "saver". Ford would go 7 innings and then he would hand the ball over to Arroyo, who won 15 games on his own that year.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> Well you can’t argue about that...they certainly had talent.
> 
> There is a rumour going around that MLB will start to change rules regarding the shift. They see it as slowing the game and limiting scoring. So it will be infielders with one foot on the infield. What a bunch of crap. Watching the games many players have such an open away that if they bunted a cripple without a cane could beat the throw. Why they do not bunt amazes me. What they need is more fundamental play.


Hopefully.. HOPEFULLY (but doubtful) players will start taking some damn BP and work at beating the shift, not just constantly trying to over power it.

When I used to play... yes.. pull the ball if your a pull hitter... but guess what after a couple of games against the same team they learn the hitters and shift the field to adjust.. always have. The "shift" is just a drastic adjustment of this on the infield. So baseball fundamentals, you learn to hit where they are not standing.  
So what if your a power hitter.. the idea of the shift is percentages. So chop a single (or bunt as you say RPS) the other way. Yes a power hitter won't hit a dinger or extra bases, but you won't get out and the smallball over and over and over will beat the shift. 

The other problem with the shift is now they are shifting everyone. When Madden first stared doing it, it was just to the big boys and it was radical and new. People didn't have a clue what was happening... now its ever other damn hitter it seems like.

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Breligion, right on! The issue is that they are forgetting how to play the game and relying on sabremeteics too much. Take the rumour that the NL will go to the DH....why, because pitchers get hurt running bases. The cure, get in better shape. As for the shift.....hitum where they ain’t. The trouble is the NL is getting like the AL. No run manufacturing just home runs. We also don’t value great pitching today.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> Breligion, right on! The issue is that they are forgetting how to play the game and relying on sabremeteics too much. Take the rumour that the NL will go to the DH....why, because pitchers get hurt running bases. The cure, get in better shape. As for the shift.....hitum where they ain’t. The trouble is the NL is getting like the AL. No run manufacturing just home runs. We also don’t value great pitching today.


It will be really interesting to see what people like Bumgarner, Greinke, Ohtani (he's in the AL so doesn't count) who want to hit will have to say if that changes... but as you say.

A) get in better shape. You know you are going to have to hit and run at some point so be ready.

B) I am just not as familiar.. but at what level to pitchers stop hitting? As kids, and throughout high school pitchers hit? And I believe in NCAA it's up to the coach and pitcher? So why does this suddenly stop?

I don't blame the pitchers, if you didn't hit and just played defensive position for years you would loose the hitters eye and mechanics. I think pitchers should take BP just like everyone else. So don't let them loose it. In the AL/NL have all pitchers take BP before the fielding players, every game.. 

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Breligion, there is something weird with ehMac and my iPad lately. I’ve posted some stuff and it has disappeared...and today I noticed an email response that you replied to a post here but your post is missing.

Oh well, I agree that in most cases in youth baseball and up pitchers hit. I think all pitchers should take batting practice and all players take bunting practice. In fact if I had an MLB team I would setup targets around the infield and have competitions as to see who could knock them down with bunts. And I don’t mean BP pitchers, i’d Send out starters .


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> Breligion, there is something weird with ehMac and my iPad lately. I’ve posted some stuff and it has disappeared...and today I noticed an email response that you replied to a post here but your post is missing.


It's not just your iPad.. happened to me as well today. Something up with the site.



Rps said:


> ...all players take bunting practice. In fact if I had an MLB team I would setup targets around the infield and have competitions as to see who could knock them down with bunts. And I don’t mean BP pitchers, i’d Send out starters .


100% agree with the bunting... you think hitting homers is exciting to watch.. how about watching a suicide squeeze.. when was the last time you saw one of those? I think there was a safety squeeze in the Jays Tigers game on Saturday if I remember right. Bunting is a lost art form in today's game that's for sure.

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Breligion, right on! The issue is that they are forgetting how to play the game and relying on sabremeteics too much. Take the rumour that the NL will go to the DH....why, because pitchers get hurt running bases. The cure, get in better shape. As for the shift.....hitum where they ain’t. The trouble is the NL is getting like the AL. No run manufacturing just home runs. We also don’t value great pitching today.


Very good points, Rp. Location, location, location ............. basics, basics, basics.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Now that we are in July, time to see how my predictions are doing. The Yanks are right there. However their 4 left rain out days may come back to hurt them, but I think everyone agrees that their last series, which is with Boston, will tell the tale. I got my easy chair all prepared.

My second choice in the AL, which are the Indians, are right where they should be...Detroit is a surprise, but I still think the Indians will take the WS.

Philly was my choice for the NL, and they, again, are right there. My team, Atlanta, is certainly surprising me......not a bad thing.

My last pick the Padres are last but I expect great things from them. What they are is actually 3 1/2 series out of it. They have a great pitching staff but the schedule is brutal. Not so sure if Arizona can hang on.

I’m still hearing rumours from my friends that the Mets will swap Syndergaard to the Giants for McCutcheon...... I know the Mets will be sellers, but he certainly will add to their selling power....which seems to be the requirements of all New York teams. The Yanks will be looking for a leftie..... good luck with that....who would trade one of those away.

Breligion, a friend of mine was a scout with the Expos. He stated that all rookies, and pitchers, had to learn the basics and he spent 2 weeks teaching them to slide into the bases .... I would bet the teams don’t do that today.

So I’ve been tracking my choices for the WS. Would be interested in your 4 picks...two from each league.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Now that we are in July, time to see how my predictions are doing. The Yanks are right there. However their 4 left rain out days may come back to hurt them, but I think everyone agrees that their last series, which is with Boston, will tell the tale. I got my easy chair all prepared.
> 
> My second choice in the AL, which are the Indians, are right where they should be...Detroit is a surprise, but I still think the Indians will take the WS.
> 
> ...


will have to give this some thought. we shall see


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> The Yanks will be looking for a leftie..... good luck with that....who would trade one of those away.


The rumour mill is the Jays will probably trade Happ to the Yanks at the deadline. He's a free agent at the end of the year so they could and probably would bring him back if he wanted to.




Rps said:


> Breligion, a friend of mine was a scout with the Expos. He stated that all rookies, and pitchers, had to learn the basics and he spent 2 weeks teaching them to slide into the bases .... I would bet the teams don’t do that today.


Probably not... a snowflake could get injured sliding into a base so why even train them to do so.... Oh I know! Because they WILL get hurt if they don't do it right. I believe Hill (pitcher) for the dodgers did just that last night (he is on my Fantasy Baseball team) and had to leave the game. 

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion said:


> The rumour mill is the Jays will probably trade Happ to the Yanks at the deadline. He's a free agent at the end of the year so they could and probably would bring him back if he wanted to.
> 
> 
> BReligion


Yanks have a great farm, but Seattle might be more likely. That said both he and Donaldson ( really a question mark on the trade market right now ) might be heading to the NL. Jays need arms and outfielders..... so I would look to Atlanta.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> Yanks have a great farm, but Seattle might be more likely. That said both he and Donaldson ( really a question mark on the trade market right now ) might be heading to the NL. Jays need arms and outfielders..... so I would look to Atlanta.


They do have a great farm system, I think they (Yankees) are probably in the "Rent-A-Player" mode with Happ for the playoff run this year. If it weren't a free agency year for Happ I don't think the Jays would consider moving him as he's possibly the best pitcher they have at the moment.

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Houston, Boston, Cleveland and the Yankees will battle it out in the post-season, with Houston winning the AL pennant. The Cubs, Dodgers, Atlanta and Milwaukee will battle it out with the Cubs taking the NL pennant. While I will be rooting for the Cubs in this scenario, I think that Houston will take it all. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Houston, Boston, Cleveland and the Yankees will battle it out in the post-season, with Houston winning the AL pennant. The Cubs, Dodgers, Atlanta and Milwaukee will battle it out with the Cubs taking the NL pennant. While I will be rooting for the Cubs in this scenario, I think that Houston will take it all. We shall see.


Interesting picks Marc. While I picked Houston last year, I’m leaning toward Cleveland this year. Yanks and Boston will be interesting and, in a one game series such as the WC anything can happen. Cubs are also moving in the right direction. Not sure if Atlanta’s pitching will hold up, they have hitting. The Cubs seem more rounded to me. Houston and Cubs would be fun to watch. As a wise man once said, “we’ll see”


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Interesting picks Marc. While I picked Houston last year, I’m leaning toward Cleveland this year. Yanks and Boston will be interesting and, in a one game series such as the WC anything can happen. Cubs are also moving in the right direction. Not sure if Atlanta’s pitching will hold up, they have hitting. The Cubs seem more rounded to me. Houston and Cubs would be fun to watch. As a wise man once said, “we’ll see”


Yes, we shall see, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A little baseball trivia for you. The Washington MLB baseball team became 3 MLB teams....what are their names. No cheating now!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A little baseball trivia for you. The Washington MLB baseball team became 3 MLB teams....what are their names. No cheating now!


The Washington Nationals, the Washington Senators and the current Washington Nationals.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The Washington Nationals, the Washington Senators and the current Washington Nationals.


Well, that is a yes but no answer. I was going to wait to see if others would join in but what the h.......

Washington has an interesting history as one of the original MLB teams. Originally, they were called the Senators. Many called them the Nationals. And like most early ball teams were called by their city...thus the W which they still use today with the current Nationals. However, Washington had a history of poor teams and they relocated a number of time. When the Senators first moved from D.C. they went to Minnesota and became the Twins. The Senators/ Nationals resurfaced later in Washington but again poor records doomed the team and they moved to Texas to become the Rangers.

So Washington was the root for the Senators, Twins, Rangers......and if you count the current Nationals ( but they shouldn’t count as they were relocated from Montreal ) and the old Nationals...5 teams.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, that is a yes but no answer. I was going to wait to see if others would join in but what the h.......
> 
> Washington has an interesting history as one of the original MLB teams. Originally, they were called the Senators. Many called them the Nationals. And like most early ball teams were called by their city...thus the W which they still use today with the current Nationals. However, Washington had a history of poor teams and they relocated a number of time. When the Senators first moved from D.C. they went to Minnesota and became the Twins. The Senators/ Nationals resurfaced later in Washington but again poor records doomed the team and they moved to Texas to become the Rangers.
> 
> So Washington was the root for the Senators, Twins, Rangers......and if you count the current Nationals ( but they shouldn’t count as they were relocated from Montreal ) and the old Nationals...5 teams.


Oops. I misread the initial question. I could have answered it correctly, but mea culpa.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Another baseball trivia for you. What team was the indirect granting of the Blue Jays?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Another baseball trivia for you. What team was the indirect granting of the Blue Jays?


Is "indirect granting" the same as naming? If so, "Blue Jays" was chosen by majority owner Labatt Breweries, an overt tie-in with its feature brand of beer at the time, Labatt Blue.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Is "indirect granting" the same as naming? If so, "Blue Jays" was chosen by majority owner Labatt Breweries, an overt tie-in with its feature brand of beer at the time, Labatt Blue.


Actually I was looking for the Seattle Pilots. Seattle was granted a franchise but had little money, in fact they declared bankrupcy during their first and only season. They played at Sick’s Field, how ironic. The team cut a deal with Seattle to build a new stadium....which was the Kingdome. But with the bankrupcy the city went after MLB. The Pilots moved to become the Brewers. MLB had a problem, if they relented and gave Seattle a new team there would be an imbalance. Kansas City was slightly involved as they didn’t want to have KC without a team which expedited the Pilots into existence. So MLB granted Seattle The Mariners and granted Toronto the Blue Jays to balance the schedule. Thius if it wasn’t for the Pilots we probably wouldn’t have the Blue Jays.....interesting no?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I thought the Bluejays was named after a contest in which a couple won and was granted permanent seats at the Skydome. (The Bluejay being the bird of Ontario)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Actually I was looking for the Seattle Pilots. Seattle was granted a franchise but had little money, in fact they declared bankrupcy during their first and only season. They played at Sick’s Field, how ironic. The team cut a deal with Seattle to build a new stadium....which was the Kingdome. But with the bankrupcy the city went after MLB. The Pilots moved to become the Brewers. MLB had a problem, if they relented and gave Seattle a new team there would be an imbalance. Kansas City was slightly involved as they didn’t want to have KC without a team which expedited the Pilots into existence. So MLB granted Seattle The Mariners and granted Toronto the Blue Jays to balance the schedule. Thius if it wasn’t for the Pilots we probably wouldn’t have the Blue Jays.....interesting no?


Very interesting, Rp. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Aurora said:


> I thought the Bluejays was named after a contest in which a couple won and was granted permanent seats at the Skydome. (The Bluejay being the bird of Ontario)


If you mean the official bird of Ontario, I think it is the loon. The Blue Jays was the name that the owner of the Phillies wanted for the team but didn’t name them as such.. if you check out older uniforms you will see a Blue Jay on the sleeve. As for the Toronto team’s name you are right the team had a contest and Labatts picked the name.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-expands-to-32-teams-names-potential-markets/

...certainly Montreal, maybe Vancouver, in Canada ...." We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-expands-to-32-teams-names-potential-markets/
> 
> ...certainly Montreal, maybe Vancouver, in Canada ...." We shall see.


Personally, I think Montreal is a non starter. The Olympic Stadium is a junk pile for baseball . To me Las Vegas seems the key to baseball expansion and alignment. Vancouver and Seattle would be like Chicago (Cubs and Sox ). But I don’t see it happening. Seattle down is a weird setup. Padres, Dodgers, Giants in the NL then the A’s and Angels in the AL. Arizona and Rockies might like a Las Vegas team to cut down on travel.

If I was a betting man, Mexico would be the most logical next step.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Personally, I think Montreal is a non starter. The Olympic Stadium is a junk pile for baseball . To me Las Vegas seems the key to baseball expansion and alignment. Vancouver and Seattle would be like Chicago (Cubs and Sox ). But I don’t see it happening. Seattle down is a weird setup. Padres, Dodgers, Giants in the NL then the A’s and Angels in the AL. Arizona and Rockies might like a Las Vegas team to cut down on travel.
> 
> If I was a betting man, Mexico would be the most logical next step.


I am rooting for Montreal. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial#slide7

An interesting analysis. Sadly, my SF Giants stand at 99-1. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial#slide7
> 
> An interesting analysis. Sadly, my SF Giants stand at 99-1. We shall see.


I’m still holding a Cleveland Phillies series with a Cleveland win.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’m still holding a Cleveland Phillies series with a Cleveland win.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/giants-in-contention-for-nl-west-title/c-286249496

"Where there is Life, there is hope." We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc the Giants are really a series and a half out. They are in a strange division. The Dodgers have played 3 less games than the Giants and those games could bite them if they were made up against SF and SF swept.....not out of line. Rumours abound about Syndergaard going to them. Many are thinking deGromm....but the Cubs have the inside track if the Mets pull the trigger. Don’t think I would, but Syndergaard for McCutchon doesn’t seem to want to go away....... as a wise man once said, “we shall see”.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc the Giants are really a series and a half out. They are in a strange division. The Dodgers have played 3 less games than the Giants and those games could bite them if they were made up against SF and SF swept.....not out of line. Rumours abound about Syndergaard going to them. Many are thinking deGromm....but the Cubs have the inside track if the Mets pull the trigger. Don’t think I would, but Syndergaard for McCutchon doesn’t seem to want to go away....... as a wise man once said, “we shall see”.


True. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/news/yankees-have-deal-in-place-for-ja-happ/c-287460642

Wonder if this will come to pass? We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.mlb.com/news/yankees-have-deal-in-place-for-ja-happ/c-287460642
> 
> Wonder if this will come to pass? We shall see.


Nice pickup for the Yanks.....but it signals defeat for the Jays. With 2 months left the Toronto fans will stay away in droves now. Time to bring up Big G if they want to have anyone there.

Still think Syndergaard is on the block, rumours have deGrom but why would you trade him. Been looking at the A’s, they could be a surprise.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Nice pickup for the Yanks.....but it signals defeat for the Jays. With 2 months left the Toronto fans will stay away in droves now. Time to bring up Big G if they want to have anyone there.
> 
> Still think Syndergaard is on the block, rumours have deGrom but why would you trade him. Been looking at the A’s, they could be a surprise.


Yes, sad to see Happ go ......... especially to the NY Yankees.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, sad to see Happ go ......... especially to the NY Yankees.


Boooo Yankees tptptptp.. and they picked up Britton from the Orioles...that's a nasty looking pen now.

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion said:


> Boooo Yankees tptptptp.. and they picked up Britton from the Orioles...that's a nasty looking pen now.
> 
> BReligion


I don’t think they are done yet. I think they are looking for any one Boston would key on to sword them. Rumour has it Granderson is next.....would think that a great pickup....he’s a calming influence guy. Now with Judge out....might be interesting in the compensation department with Toronto as Toronto didn’t exactly get any star power for Happ. Now the Yanks could really stone everyone if they went after deGromm.....and it might just happen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> Boooo Yankees tptptptp.. and they picked up Britton from the Orioles...that's a nasty looking pen now.
> 
> BReligion


I agree. I am still hoping for a Blue Jays/SF Giants world series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have never understood why teams that are out of the pennant race rush to trade their stars away rather than to try and build around them. I also do not understand why teams put a noose around their necks with long-term multi-multi million dollar salaries that drain them year after year after year.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I have never understood why teams that are out of the pennant race rush to trade their stars away rather than to try and build around them. I also do not understand why teams put a noose around their necks with long-term multi-multi million dollar salaries that drain them year after year after year.


Well those are both $64,000 questions. Dumping tends to be stars who are in the last year of their contract who the team thinks won’t stay...so they trade them away in hopes of getting some players who will. That’s who they will build around. You here the term “under control”, which means their contracts extends for a few years and the team controls their destiny. Happ wasn’t one of those. He was in the renewal year.

As for huge contracts two things. The publication of what a player makes and greed.
If no one knew what the other players were making the salaries would probably be lower. It’s the I had a better year complaint. As for greed, it’s both player and owner. Salaries were held in check ( or collusion depending on who you talk to ) . Then came the break with the unwritten agreement....you may remember when Philly signed Pete Rose....that opened up the floodgates again. In short dumb owners. Remember teams are held by big ego owners who use it as a toy, or held by media companies as a form of cheap programming. If the owners of teams actually had their team as their only form of business.....you wouldn’t need to ask that question. I don’t think there is a pro team anywhere that it is the only business the owner has.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well those are both $64,000 questions. Dumping tends to be stars who are in the last year of their contract who the team thinks won’t stay...so they trade them away in hopes of getting some players who will. That’s who they will build around. You here the term “under control”, which means their contracts extends for a few years and the team controls their destiny. Happ wasn’t one of those. He was in the renewal year.
> 
> As for huge contracts two things. The publication of what a player makes and greed.
> If no one knew what the other players were making the salaries would probably be lower. It’s the I had a better year complaint. As for greed, it’s both player and owner. Salaries were held in check ( or collusion depending on who you talk to ) . Then came the break with the unwritten agreement....you may remember when Philly signed Pete Rose....that opened up the floodgates again. In short dumb owners. Remember teams are held by big ego owners who use it as a toy, or held by media companies as a form of cheap programming. If the owners of teams actually had their team as their only form of business.....you wouldn’t need to ask that question. I don’t think there is a pro team anywhere that it is the only business the owner has.


Valid points, Rp. I recall when the NY Mets signed George Foster for 3 million dollars ............... and he never played a single game for them. He was not injured, but just did not want to play anymore. The Mets were on the hook for the whole sum of money due to some strange clause in his contract.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Happ set for Yankees debut vs. Royals. I wanted him to win when he was with Toronto ............. now, I am not so sure.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Happ set for Yankees debut vs. Royals. I wanted him to win when he was with Toronto ............. now, I am not so sure.


Well not so sure the Yanks can’t use the win. They are 3.5 games out ( if you take into consideration the 3 rainout games yet to play) which makes their last series all the more important. They need to be 2 games over pace to have control on that series. So while it is early....I always maintain that teams should focus on winning series as games are unpredictable.... that said you don’t want it to come down to playing games. The Yanks might be in the games range soon if they are not careful.

And my thought of the day......the Nationals fires Dusty Baker because........., that team is in trouble....I think it’s headspace problems. If I owned the team Baker would still be there and Harper would be gone.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well not so sure the Yanks can’t use the win. They are 3.5 games out ( if you take into consideration the 3 rainout games yet to play) which makes their last series all the more important. They need to be 2 games over pace to have control on that series. So while it is early....I always maintain that teams should focus on winning series as games are unpredictable.... that said you don’t want it to come down to playing games. The Yanks might be in the games range soon if they are not careful.
> 
> And my thought of the day......the Nationals fires Dusty Baker because........., that team is in trouble....I think it’s headspace problems. If I owned the team Baker would still be there and Harper would be gone.


A valid point, Rp.

Re Dusty Baker, I always liked him when he managed my SF Giants.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

We’ve been hearing some talk lately about MLB adding two more teams...1 per league so they could have a balanced league....4 divisions 4 teams in each. I think that approach would hurt the game as many now love the 2 Wild Card teams. If they have 4 x 4 that would kill the WC and turn off many fans. Thoughts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> We’ve been hearing some talk lately about MLB adding two more teams...1 per league so they could have a balanced league....4 divisions 4 teams in each. I think that approach would hurt the game as many now love the 2 Wild Card teams. If they have 4 x 4 that would kill the WC and turn off many fans. Thoughts.


I like the wild card race. I am not a fan of the designated hitter, but do see some changes as important ................. especially those that speed up a game. Three plus hours to watch a game is insane.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This week: Bruce Bochy passed Casey Stengel for 11th place on the all-time managerial wins list!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> This week: Bruce Bochy passed Casey Stengel for 11th place on the all-time managerial wins list!


That’s because Bochy never managed the Mets!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> That’s because Bochy never managed the Mets!:lmao:


:lmao::clap::lmao:

"There are three things you can do in a baseball game. You can win, or you can lose, or it can rain." Casey Stengel

"The Mets have shown me more ways to lose than I even knew existed." 
Casey Stengel


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral

I am NOT in favor of this idea.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral
> 
> I am NOT in favor of this idea.


I have to agree with you here...although there are the “comebacks” for dead line trades. But, soccer is about the sport where baseball is about the team. Loaning also opens the door for collusion and series fixing and bad boys and gambling.

Now I would be open to a relegation system. I think baseball could do it with “A”, “AA” and “AAA”.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I have to agree with you here...although there are the “comebacks” for dead line trades. But, soccer is about the sport where baseball is about the team. Loaning also opens the door for collusion and series fixing and bad boys and gambling.
> 
> Now I would be open to a relegation system. I think baseball could do it with “A”, “AA” and “AAA”.


An interesting idea, Rp. I still fondly remember the two league, 8 teams in each league days ................... along with the six teams in the NHL. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...nals-make-slugger-available-indians-check-in/

I don't understand their willingness to trade Harper. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...nals-make-slugger-available-indians-check-in/
> 
> I don't understand their willingness to trade Harper. We shall see.


I’ve heard rumours that he was on the block before. Personally, I would trade him for two reasons.... he will soon be a free agent and most important of all... he doesn’t strike me as a team guy, and if he goes that will be the reason why...he’s not a team guy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’ve heard rumours that he was on the block before. Personally, I would trade him for two reasons.... he will soon be a free agent and most important of all... he doesn’t strike me as a team guy, and if he goes that will be the reason why...he’s not a team guy.


I see your point, especially with his not being a "team player". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The NY Mets are losing to the Washington Nationals 24-1. Hard to watch this game since I still like the Mets.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

25 to 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Talk about a blowout.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> 25 to 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Talk about a blowout.


I watched it as well. Man what a blow out and you could see it coming. They were soul less. I didn’t get the Nats play either prior to last night, they aren’t that far out and played so poorly...maybe the passing of the trade line woke them up. As for the Mets, I think the management tossed in the towel this year. I don’t believe in marking trades for trades sake but they have some gaps and don’t seem to be bringing guys up from their system. You would think Atlanta would have been the example.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I watched it as well. Man what a blow out and you could see it coming. They were soul less. I didn’t get the Nats play either prior to last night, they aren’t that far out and played so poorly...maybe the passing of the trade line woke them up. As for the Mets, I think the management tossed in the towel this year. I don’t believe in marking trades for trades sake but they have some gaps and don’t seem to be bringing guys up from their system. You would think Atlanta would have been the example.


Sadly, all too true, Rp. :-(


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mets are now losing 3-0.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yankees losing to Baltimore 7-1 in the third inning.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-and-it-doesnt-include-any-november-baseball/

Very good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yankees about to start a 4 game series against Boston at Fenway. Should be interesting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yanks get blown away by Boston ............ and the Giants and Jays win.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yanks get blown away by Boston ............ and the Giants and Jays win.


Man ! There were some wild scores last night...10, 17, 21 run wins.....

This is an important week for Atlanta and New York as they make up some of the rain out games....a loss on those could do much damage to their hopes of staying out of the wild card.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Man ! There were some wild scores last night...10, 17, 21 run wins.....
> 
> This is an important week for Atlanta and New York as they make up some of the rain out games....a loss on those could do much damage to their hopes of staying out of the wild card.....


Yes, ever since the Nationals blew away the Mets 25-4 on July 31st, there seems to be more double digit run games by certain teams. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Things are not looking good for the Yankees again tonight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yankees lose another one to Boston. Looks as if the Wild Card spot is their last hope to make the playoffs. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yankees lose another one to Boston. Looks as if the Wild Card spot is their last hope to make the playoffs. We shall see.


It’s not over yet but with the A’s and Mariners chugging along it might just be the Yanks win 100 plus games and not make the playoffs. That would be wild. They are in need of pitching and the DL hasn’t been kind either. Still my money is on Cleveland.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> It’s not over yet but with the A’s and Mariners chugging along it might just be the Yanks win 100 plus games and not make the playoffs. That would be wild. They are in need of pitching and the DL hasn’t been kind either. Still my money is on Cleveland.


We shall see, mon ami. Should be an interesting finish.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see, mon ami. Should be an interesting finish.


And then come the firings. I’ve got to think Gibby is done in Toronto. While I didn’t like his management style much I have to say he has done a pretty good job duck taping the Jays this year. Would love to see Dusty here, but we might just see an ex-Yankee manager here if he is not working in Florida.

As for the Jays, I’d dump their management team. The Jays have a history of firing general managers to soon....just ask Ash, and some guy in Atlanta. Both built good teams but didn’t hang around long enough to get the credit they deserved.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, your Giants are an interesting team standings wise. They are only what 5 games out and at 500, how would you like to be Tampa at +1 and 20 games out.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, your Giants are an interesting team standings wise. They are only what 5 games out and at 500, how would you like to be Tampa at +1 and 20 games out.....


I just want to see the Giants in the World Series again .......... regardless of how they get there.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Yankees get swept by Boston at Fenwick. Going to be a long summer in The Bronx this year.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The Yankees get swept by Boston at Fenwick. Going to be a long summer in The Bronx this year.


Could be. The issue here is that they have lost their pitching. They are a fairly rounded team in these usual times ( read Phillies leading in errors and leading their division). However they are burning through the games in hand. Unless they right the ship they could run out of runway. And the A’s just keep rollin. Is it even possible to think the Yanks could win 100 games and not being one of the two WC teams........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Could be. The issue here is that they have lost their pitching. They are a fairly rounded team in these usual times ( read Phillies leading in errors and leading their division). However they are burning through the games in hand. Unless they right the ship they could run out of runway. And the A’s just keep rollin. Is it even possible to think the Yanks could win 100 games and not being one of the two WC teams........


We shall see, mon ami ............... we shall see. Still a great many games to play.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Can't believe that the SF Giant's bullpen blew their 1-0 lead in the 9th inning.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Can't believe that the SF Giant's bullpen blew their 1-0 lead in the 9th inning.


Yup, that one hurts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup, that one hurts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Can't believe that the SF Giant's bullpen lost another game, after a good performance by MadBum, this time in the 8th inning.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Can't believe that the SF Giant's bullpen lost another game, after a good performance by MadBum, this time in the 8th inning.


That is why it gave credence to the rumour of Syndergaard heading there....I was surprised they didn’t shore up their pitching staff. If they don’t do it soon they are done.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> That is why it gave credence to the rumour of Syndergaard heading there....I was surprised they didn’t shore up their pitching staff. If they don’t do it soon they are done.


A valid point, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Looks like the Toronto bullpen failed them as well. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the Toronto bullpen failed them as well. Such is Life.


Well, what else is new. It’s strange that fans can see the team gaps but management can’t...or refuses to do anything.

Gibby is done for sure,and as I previously said I don’t like his style but with the way the team was hit by injuries and such this certainly wasn’t his team. I wouldn’t fire him as I don’t think he deserves it. This could be the Dusty Syndrome, just in Toronto,

The Jays could use a bat.....Bautista seems to be doing as nicely as one can with the Mets....and they had him.

I do not like their General Manager and President. Also, as I’ve previously posted they had “a guy” ...let’s see..he was with the Dodgers....what did they do....then the Braves....what did they do......

One could ask about the Jay’s brain trust.......what have they done!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, what else is new. It’s strange that fans can see the team gaps but management can’t...or refuses to do anything.
> 
> Gibby is done for sure,and as I previously said I don’t like his style but with the way the team was hit by injuries and such this certainly wasn’t his team. I wouldn’t fire him as I don’t think he deserves it. This could be the Dusty Syndrome, just in Toronto,
> 
> ...


Again, all valid points, Rp.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> Well, what else is new. It’s strange that fans can see the team gaps but management can’t...or refuses to do anything.


Such is the curse of Toronto Franchises… the fans don't mean anything, corporate money talks. The majority of seat sales are corporate so arses will be in seats, money will be made without having to spend major bucks on producing anything of quality on the field/ice/court.

The Jays made a run of spending money... ramp up the merch (jersey) sales, now sit back and ride that wave until the next time it's needed and sales are down. Pretty nice when your the only game in town/country.. I always thought there were antitrust laws/rules in business 

With that in mind, I was at the game last night.. sure were lots of people lined up for a free jersey. 

Great game however (well mostly for the guy who was proudly wearing his sox jersey and hat)… The wife who was wearing her Martin Jersey told me to shut up several times lol. 

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BR, for the most part pro sports have always been a cash box in Toronto. About the only reasonable pro sport in the city is the Argos. Notice that a number of NFL cities are beginning to promote discount food this year. The Mets have a Coco-Cola value pack, a ticket, cap, dog and coke for $15. I’d go for that. I think Chicago or is it Philly has $1 dog days. As long as the suits buy the tickets there will be a team. Regular fans have to show up for their dollars to be noticed, again I remember the Knot Hole Gang in Edmonton in Clarke Stadium, kids tickets were $.25....but that was a long time ago.....those kids grew up to buy the high price seats. I also remember the general admission seats for the Jays and Argos $.99 we often took the whole family to the games. The Jays and Argos are in trouble and they need to bring those type of promotions back or the video game world of today’s youth will not come out to the games.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh that's what I mean.. I was told about a period in TO a while ago.. were residents of Toronto were given a special card, and could go to Jays games for that price just to be able to have the appearance of fans in seats.

Don't get me wrong, the rogers center has done some good things.. You are allowed to bring in your own food (I still have to buy the $11 garrison footlong dog, so that's never going to change) but at least when I take the family I can bring snacks for the boy and not have to leave completely broke. You can bring in your own empty water bottle (have to find a fountain, unfortunately they haven't installed water stations)… but still the wife likes a cold pop.. $6.25 for a 300ml bottle is outrageous. Next time bringing that too from the outside. I will never understand why they feel the need to charge so much. Make it more accessible you will sell more.... i am sure someone with some degree has weigh out the cost analysis and it's still in their favour. I won't get into the Beer prices, because that's crazy anywhere.

I really like that here in Hamilton, a ride on the HSR (Bus system) is free with a valid TiCats ticket on game day. When we had seasons tickets for the Cats a few years ago, we took the bus to almost every game rather then dealing with parking (and there is free parking by the stadium if you go early enough, unlike TO). It would be amazing if the Toronto sports teams partnered with Metrolinx and the TTC to do something like that! I haven't driven to a Jays game in years... saving me $40 on GO Train transport would be awesome.

BReligion



BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BR, when you consider that somewhere in the value chain for the Toronto Sports teams there is Civic, Provincial, and probably Federal money I would not be opposed to the free transit to the games as we probably paid for it anyway.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BR, when you consider that somewhere in the value chain for the Toronto Sports teams there is Civic, Provincial, and probably Federal money I would not be opposed to the free transit to the games, as we have paid for it anyway.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Lifted from today’s TSN. Amen Brother it’s Werth the read...

Super nerds" are killing the game of baseball.
That is the assessment of the modern game from former All-Star outfielder Jayson Werth.
Werth, 39, recently espoused his views on an edition of Philadelphia's WIP-FM personality Howard Eskin's podcast.
"They've got all these super nerds in the front office that know nothing about baseball but they like to project numbers and project players," Werth said of teams' usage of analytics. "...I think it's killing the game. It's to the point where just put computers out there. Just put laptops and what have you, just put them out there and let them play. We don't even need to go out there anymore. It's a joke.
A native of Springfield, IL, Werth spent 15 years in the big leagues with the Toronto Blue Jays, Los Angeles Dodgers, Philadelphia Phillies and Washington Nationals. He won the World Series as a member of the Phillies in 2008.
Werth had been playing with the Tacoma Rainiers of the Pacific Coast League, the Seattle Mariners' Triple-A affiliate, but stepped away from the team in June. He has yet to officially retire.
Werth decries the usage of expertise from people who have never played the game before at a high level.
"When they come down, these kids from MIT or Stanford or Harvard, wherever they're from, they've never played baseball in their life," Werth said. "When they come down to talk about stuff like [defensive shifts] ... should I just bunt it over there? They're like, 'No, don't do that. We don't want you to do that. We want you to hit a homer.' It's just not baseball to me."
A career .267 hitter, Werth believes the reliance on analytics is hurting the game's entertainment value.
"We're creating something that's not fun to watch," Werth said. "It's boring. You're turning players into robots. They've taken the human element out of the game."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Lifted from today’s TSN. Amen Brother it’s Werth the read...
> 
> Super nerds" are killing the game of baseball.
> That is the assessment of the modern game from former All-Star outfielder Jayson Werth.
> ...


I have to agree. I saw the movie "Moneyball" and wondered how they could break down baseball to a matter of math stats. As well, I never saw the reason for a manager suffering the fate of being fired when his players did not perform as a team.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The problem is that players have forgotten basic skills and have relied too much on analytics. You notice that if they don’t know a hitter there is no shift. You want to stop the shift, use the whole field and BUNT once in a while. And soooooooooooo many base running errors. The Met game had a classic error. Also, I wish they would dump the video review....only keep it for the long home runs on the wall. I mean if you can’t tell in 30 seconds then don’t overturn the call. And don’t get me on about sliding into bases........


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> Lifted from today’s TSN. Amen Brother it’s Werth the read...
> 
> Super nerds" are killing the game of baseball.
> That is the assessment of the modern game from former All-Star outfielder Jayson Werth.
> ...


+1

One of my favourite quotes of all time from The Simpsons about statistics...



> Kent Brockman: "Mr. Simpson, how do you respond to the charge that petty vandalism such as graffiti is down 80%, while heavy sack beatings are up a shocking 900%."
> 
> Homer: "Oh people can come up with statistics to prove anything Kent, forfty per cent of all people know that."


I know this has been discussed before in this thread and he said it in the interview (which is awesome!), but I must have said a half dozen times last night out loud at the Rogers Centre last night "Bunt... just drop a bunt and beat the hell out of that stupid shift... no one will see it coming..." Alas, no bunt, not even a show of one to adjust the infield and keep them honest.

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Jays are leading the Red Sox, the best team in baseball. Now, let's see what happens in the next seven innings.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The bullpen held and the Jays beat Boston. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> The bullpen held and the Jays beat Boston. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup great game... and not to take away from the Jays Win, but Mookie Betts hit for the cycle :clap:

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> Yup great game... and not to take away from the Jays Win, but Mookie Betts hit for the cycle :clap:
> 
> BReligion


Yes, a great game for Mookie Betts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A little something for you baseball fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IYq-asSpyw


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Sinc, I saw that! That might just beat out Cespedes’ toss when he was a “A”. And it didn’t dip...right into the glove chest high...what a throw!


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Heck of a throw!

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sinc, I saw that! That might just beat out Cespedes’ toss when he was a “A”. And it didn’t dip...right into the glove chest high...what a throw!





BReligion said:


> Heck of a throw!
> 
> BReligion


Reminds me of a throw I saw Willie Mays make against the Ron Hunt of the NY Mets in the old Polo Grounds in 1963. He caught it going to his left in deep center field ... spun around and got Hunt, who was tagging up, out at the plate. Hunt did not even have time to slide and was tagged out a few feet up towards third base. Quite the "closeline throw", :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yup there have been some great throws in baseball history, and Mays has had a few of them.

Your Giants won last night against Pittsburgh, a team ahead of them. They are 7 out of a WC, they have 6 games left with the Rockies and 3 I think with the Dodgers. If they do a run they could squeeze in.

Just checked and they are only 6 games out. However I think they are done with Arizona, not sure but a nice run would certainly help them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup there have been some great throws in baseball history, and Mays has had a few of them.
> 
> Your Giants won last night against Pittsburgh, a team ahead of them. They are 7 out of a WC, they have 6 games left with the Rockies and 3 I think with the Dodgers. If they do a run they could squeeze in.
> 
> Just checked and they are only 6 games out. However I think they are done with Arizona, not sure but a nice run would certainly help them.


Well, the Giants need everyone to play up to their potential and to stay healthy. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! NY Mets sticking it to the NY Yankees tonight ................... and IN Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Giants beat the Dodgers and the Mets beat the Yankees. A fine day today.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Giants beat the Dodgers and the Mets beat the Yankees. A fine day today.


Yes, I watched some of the Mets game, was interesting. They had the ESPN crew doing the broadcast on MLB...Oberman was actually quite good, and they used the 3 person crew quite well. I really like the Met regulars...they call a game the way fans talk to each other.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yes, I watched some of the Mets game, was interesting. They had the ESPN crew doing the broadcast on MLB...Oberman was actually quite good, and they used the 3 person crew quite well. I really like the Met regulars...they call a game the way fans talk to each other.


Yes, the Mets have always had those sorts of announcers, going back to the days of Lindsey Nelson and Ralph Kiner. Loved when Casey would be interviewed in "Kiner's Korner" after another Mets loss in 1962 and he would try to explain why they lost.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Will be watching the Mets and the Browns 😅😅😅 tonight. The Mets need to beat these teams, if not, might be time to change the GMs .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Will be watching the Mets and the Browns 😅😅😅 tonight. The Mets need to beat these teams, if not, might be time to change the GMs .


We shall see, mon ami.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Okay, so let’s play General Manager..... Curtis Granderson just cleared waivers, currently he has appeared in 94 games , batting .234 has 10 home runs and 31 runs batted in and an OPS of .747.

More importantly he is a stabilizing force in the Club House, so, which team can use him for the playoffs. My choice would be Washington, use him as a pinch hitter, maybe backup in right field. There is something fundamentally wrong in that club house which is impacting their play. My own belief is it is Harper, but that said....what team are you and would you sign Granderson.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Okay, so let’s play General Manager..... Curtis Granderson just cleared waivers, currently he has appeared in 94 games , batting .234 has 10 home runs and 31 runs batted in and an OPS of .747.
> 
> More importantly he is a stabilizing force in the Club House, so, which team can use him for the playoffs. My choice would be Washington, use him as a pinch hitter, maybe backup in right field. There is something fundamentally wrong in that club house which is impacting their play. My own belief is it is Harper, but that said....what team are you and would you sign Granderson.


Yes, I agree. Washington would be a good fit for CG. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mets are swamping Baltimore while the Yankees are losing to Tampa Bay in Yankee Stadium.  Now, if the Giants and Jays win tonight I shall truly be happy. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well you almost got your wish.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well you almost got your wish.


Well, you can't win them all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yankees lose to Tampa Bay 3-1 ..................... Mets destroying the Phillies 24-4 in the 9th inning.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yankees lose to Tampa Bay 3-1 ..................... Mets destroying the Phillies 24-4 in the 9th inning.


It’s weird but I can’t get that game on MLB, will have to watch it later. Their double header will be a killer.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> It’s weird but I can’t get that game on MLB, will have to watch it later. Their double header will be a killer.....


https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/gametracker/boxscore/[email protected]/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Mets' bats have certainly cooled off in the past couple of games since blasting out 24 runs in one game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jays beating up on the Yanks 4-0 ............. and in the first inning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the Mets, Jays and Giants all lost yesterday.  Still, today may be different. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Don’t think so. The Yanks might be interested in CG, but Oakland is certainly on their tail. Giants are playing like it’s over. They have 12 games left with the front runners to make up 6 .... tough. Jays are done and they are playing like it. I’m thinking they have to move their management team. Look at Atlanta, they brought up everything but the kitchen sink last year and made some astute moves such as Markakis. Even Baltimore traded the house on newbies.....what have the Jays done.

Moves aren’t always about the team....you really need to work the fan base. Miami is in a rough spot, only drawing Expo sized numbers lately ( around 9000 per game ) but are fully rebuilding the team.....if they can survive they might be a force 2 years from now. The Giants just had the wheels fall off....it happens. The Mets are injury prone and have a huge held over payroll., but the Jays haven’t done much.

I’m still curious about Washington.....don’t get that team....I think there are some drastic changes which need to be made, so look out!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don’t think so. The Yanks might be interested in CG, but Oakland is certainly on their tail. Giants are playing like it’s over. They have 12 games left with the front runners to make up 6 .... tough. Jays are done and they are playing like it. I’m thinking they have to move their management team. Look at Atlanta, they brought up everything but the kitchen sink last year and made some astute moves such as Markakis. Even Baltimore traded the house on newbies.....what have the Jays done.
> 
> Moves aren’t always about the team....you really need to work the fan base. Miami is in a rough spot, only drawing Expo sized numbers lately ( around 9000 per game ) but are fully rebuilding the team.....if they can survive they might be a force 2 years from now. The Giants just had the wheels fall off....it happens. The Mets are injury prone and have a huge held over payroll., but the Jays haven’t done much.
> 
> I’m still curious about Washington.....don’t get that team....I think there are some drastic changes which need to be made, so look out!


All valid points, Rp. Maybe Miami will move to Montreal???? That would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Giants can't even get a single hit to support MadBum through five innings.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Giants can't even get a single hit to support MadBum through five innings.


Sad but true , the Reds should have been a lock for the Giants. You think the baseball 
G_ds will look kindly on their injury record or is their Manager done.

It is all but certain Gibby is done. And as I say, not a fan but he has done a great job in Toronto this year when you consider the roster. The Jay issue is their President and GM. AA prime the pump, if you will, with the farm hands.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sad but true , the Reds should have been a lock for the Giants. You think the baseball
> G_ds will look kindly on their injury record or is their Manager done.
> 
> It is all but certain Gibby is done. And as I say, not a fan but he has done a great job in Toronto this year when you consider the roster. The Jay issue is their President and GM. AA prime the pump, if you will, with the farm hands.....


The Giants will stay with their manager, but I can't say the same for the TO manager, at least not at this moment. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Both the Giants and the Jays took it on the chin this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, the Giants are fading .................. but I can only imagine what the fans in Baltimore are feeling with their team out of 1st place by 50 games.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well at least the O’s have a better winning history than the Browns ever did. Take the Rays they are sitting +2 and are 24 out. Strange balance this year. Oakland and the Brewers are interesting....wonder if they are holding or going to trade at the dead line. Yanks could use some help, which is funny when you consider their record.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well at least the O’s have a better winning history than the Browns ever did. Take the Rays they are sitting +2 and are 24 out. Strange balance this year. Oakland and the Brewers are interesting....wonder if they are holding or going to trade at the dead line. Yanks could use some help, which is funny when you consider their record.


I lived through the NY Mets 1962 season .............. even went to about 13 games at the Polo Grounds .............. never did see the Mets win a game there. Still, 7 years later the Miracle Mets won the World Series over the favored Baltimore Orioles. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

Interesting .............. and sad.  

"There were more strikeouts than hits in a month for the first time in MLB history in April and, through early August, MLB had accumulated more strikeouts than hits overall. The race is on for whether it will happen in a full season for the first time."


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well there is some truth to this. But, remember when they decreased the height of the mound .... it didn’t take clubs too long to adjust. But the clubs are no different than football teams.....stats rule. As for take outs, when you pay a guy 24 million a year you don’t want him hurt. So where does this leave us..... most baseball fans will lament at the poor training of the players and that the fundamentals seem like a thing of the past. No hit and run, no bunts, no excitement. Very few pitchers toss high inside, you would think with the “launch angle” some coach would find a way around it....oh yeah! high and inside. Also. Let’s get rid of the review process....not every call is the bottom of the 9th in game 7. I don’t mind the 45 second rule but you want to make the game go faster....you step out of the batters box for other than avoiding being hit....call it a strike! Batters waste soooooo much time between swings. The key to filling stands is quite simple IMO .... run, steal, bunt, base hit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I don’t mind the 45 second rule but you want to make the game go faster....you step out of the batters box for other than avoiding being hit....call it a strike! Batters waste soooooo much time between swings. The key to filling stands is quite simple IMO .... run, steal, bunt, base hit." Good idea .......... I agree.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jays beat Baltimore today 6-0. The Orioles are now 37-90. With 35 games to go they are within striking distance of the NY Mets record of 42-120 set in 1962, but I doubt that they will go 4-31 the rest of the season. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...tial-targets-that-have-cleared-trade-waivers/

Some interesting names on this list.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think that the Mets left it too late to get some one, I heard that Andrew McCutchen was being moved for Syndergaard, but didn’t pull the trigger, nor the Giants. Granderson is a lock to go somewhere and I still think it is the Yanks. Cleveland has been quiet....might be a nice home for Flores. The Tigers have 3 so they could go to rebuild mode in a week. Maur might go if it is Boston, same with Andrew Jones but both are homers with no trade contracts. A name not on the list is Bautista now with the Mets, Yanks could use him as well. I’m not sure that the Yanks will move heaven and earth this year with the WC standings as they are. The Phillies need some pop, the Brewers are in the hunt and so are the A’s ( which would be a nice home for McCutchen and Jones ).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think that the Mets left it too late to get some one, I heard that Andrew McCutchen was being moved for Syndergaard, but didn’t pull the trigger, nor the Giants. Granderson is a lock to go somewhere and I still think it is the Yanks. Cleveland has been quiet....might be a nice home for Flores. The Tigers have 3 so they could go to rebuild mode in a week. Maur might go if it is Boston, same with Andrew Jones but both are homers with no trade contracts. A name not on the list is Bautista now with the Mets, Yanks could use him as well. I’m not sure that the Yanks will move heaven and earth this year with the WC standings as they are. The Phillies need some pop, the Brewers are in the hunt and so are the A’s ( which would be a nice home for McCutchen and Jones ).


Well, this is going to be an interesting run for the final playoff spots for certain teams. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Happ is doing well as a Yankee these days.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Happ is doing well as a Yankee these days.


Yes he is a nice fit. Maybe the Yanks would be interested in Bautista instead of Granderson, should be fun watching next week as some of the clubs who are close really aren’t. You got to think Washington is out of it. I think the Spiders record is secure, I don’t think Baltimore will “beat” the Mets record.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yes he is a nice fit. Maybe the Yanks would be interested in Bautista instead of Granderson, should be fun watching next week as some of the clubs who are close really aren’t. You got to think Washington is out of it. I think the Spiders record is secure, I don’t think Baltimore will “beat” the Mets record.


No, the Mets' record will most likely remain in the hearts and minds of many New Yorkers of that era.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...some-questions-about-his-future-as-a-catcher/

Not good news for both Giants and baseball fans.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Was thinking about the rumours of MLB expansion to 32 teams. That would mean a balanced sked of 4 divisions in each league with 4 teams in each division. So would the WC go or would you use an NFL format. 2 WC in each league play a one game knockout. The winner of that plays against division champs in a 5 game series. Once those teams are set then those teams a ranked by standing and the number one team enters the fray in a 7 game series


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Was thinking about the rumours of MLB expansion to 32 teams. That would mean a balanced sked of 4 divisions in each league with 4 teams in each division. So would the WC go or would you use an NFL format. 2 WC in each league play a one game knockout. The winner of that plays against division champs in a 5 game series. Once those teams are set then those teams a ranked by standing and the number one team enters the fray in a 7 game series


This would mean the World Series would be played in November. XX)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What is up with all of these brightly colored uniforms this weekend???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Quite the Wild Card race in the NL. Four teams, as of this morning, with only 1/2 game apart.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mets are getting torn apart by Washington today. They have no hitting to speak of with two hits and their pitching has already given up 15 runs.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> What is up with all of these brightly colored uniforms this weekend???


It’s players weekend. Players can use Knick names, coloured bats, and teams can put some fun in the units.. I don’t mind this. Bryce Harper has a foundation for kids with cancer and he uses bats that the kids have decorated. While I have concerns about Harper as a team mate, his bats are a great idea. mLB., A’s the NFL should be proud of the social work their player do.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I’m wondering if any of the readers of this thread would be interested in some of the history of MLB. I know that you and I , Mark, talk quite a bit about baseball, just wondering if any other ehMacers are interested. I’ve been doing some research on the Browns lately and would be willing to post some of my stuff on the MLB is there are those interested in its history. My Braves would be a good example as would the Orioles.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I’m wondering if any of the readers of this thread would be interested in some of the history of MLB. I know that you and I , Mark, talk quite a bit about baseball, just wondering if any other ehMacers are interested. I’ve been doing some research on the Browns lately and would be willing to post some of my stuff on the MLB if there are those interested in its history. My Braves would be a good example as would the Orioles,


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> It’s players weekend. Players can use Knick names, coloured bats, and teams can put some fun in the units.. I don’t mind this. Bryce Harper has a foundation for kids with cancer and he uses bats that the kids have decorated. While I have concerns about Harper as a team mate, his bats are a great idea. mLB., A’s the NFL should be proud of the social work their player do.


Thanks for this explanation, Rp. I wondered about the uniform colors and new names on their backs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’m wondering if any of the readers of this thread would be interested in some of the history of MLB. I know that you and I , Mark, talk quite a bit about baseball, just wondering if any other ehMacers are interested. I’ve been doing some research on the Browns lately and would be willing to post some of my stuff on the MLB if there are those interested in its history. My Braves would be a good example as would the Orioles,


I know that I would love to talk about baseball history ........... although I am Marc with a "c" .................. and not CubaMark.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I know that I would love to talk about baseball history ........... although I am Marc with a "c" .................. and not CubaMark.


Sorry about that Marc! My iPad seems to auto correct between posts, it is frustrating. It also drops whole posts for some unknown reason. Guess I will have to use my laptop . Might be time to give my grandson the iPad.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sorry about that Marc! My iPad seems to auto correct between posts, it is frustrating. It also drops whole posts for some unknown reason. Guess I will have to use my laptop . Might be time to give my grandson the iPad.


No problem. While I lived in Athens, GA I saw many an Atlanta Braves game, especially when they went up against the NY Mets or SF Giants.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So now we know where Joeybats is going. Nice pickup and a signal the Mets are done.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So now we know where Joeybats is going. Nice pickup and a signal the Mets are done.


Sad, but all too true for the Mets. Just saw the headlines "Mets trade veteran slugger Jose Bautista to Phillies in time for playoff push" ............... a push for the Phillies and NOT the Mets.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Speaking of the Phillies, a great matchup this evening.

Scherzer WAS SP 16-6, 2.13 ERA, 0.89 WHIP

Nola PHI SP 15-3, 2.13 ERA, 0.97 WHIP


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Speaking of the Phillies, a great matchup this evening.
> 
> Scherzer WAS SP 16-6, 2.13 ERA, 0.89 WHIP
> 
> Nola PHI SP 15-3, 2.13 ERA, 0.97 WHIP


Cy Young determiner?

Excellent article in the Washington Post....well worth the read and I wish I wrote it.....

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/sports/baseball-cliches/?noredirect=on


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Cy Young determiner?
> 
> Excellent article in the Washington Post....well worth the read and I wish I wrote it.....
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/sports/baseball-cliches/?noredirect=on


Only Nola pitched well. Cry Young or Cy Young???????? Remember, only the good "cry young".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Excellent article in the Washington Post....well worth the read and I wish I wrote it.....
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/sports/baseball-cliches/?noredirect=on


A very interesting article. Where are Yogi and Casey Stengel when we need them???


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc if I voted it would be deGromm. There are 5 in the NL who would all be good choices and each leading in a different segment. I’m an ERA guy, deGromm has it for ERA but his win record will probably kill his chances. As wins are everything, Nola would be my choice if you take ERA out and judge by the rest of the criteria. Don’t the stars aligne that Sherz and Nola will pitch against each other again?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> A very interesting article. Where are Yogi and Casey Stengel when we need them???


Wouldn’t Yogi and Casey be a cliche..........no, they are originals 😁😁😁


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Wouldn’t Yogi and Casey be a cliche..........no, they are originals 😁😁😁


:lmao::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

True. As Casey would say "You could look it up."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc if I voted it would be deGromm. There are 5 in the NL who would all be good choices and each leading in a different segment. I’m an ERA guy, deGromm has it for ERA but his win record will probably kill his chances. As wins are everything, Nola would be my choice if you take ERA out and judge by the rest of the criteria. Don’t the stars aligne that Sherz and Nola will pitch against each other again?


We are in agreement here, Rp. He pitched another strong game yesterday ..... which the Mets lost today.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Why is it when there is a discussion at the mound, everyone covers their mouth with their glove?????


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Why is it when there is a discussion at the mound, everyone covers their mouth with their glove?????


It’s to prevent opposition players from “seeing” hat is being said. All dugouts have TV screens today so the manager can pick up the discussion, and players on the field maybe able to lip read from talks on the mound. I’m not sure what series started this but I’ll check. Rumour has it that an opponent lip read the discussion and turned that to his advantage.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> It’s to prevent opposition players from “seeing” hat is being said. All dugouts have TV screens today so the manager can pick up the discussion, and players on the field maybe able to lip read from talks on the mound. I’m not sure what series started this but I’ll check. Rumour has it that an opponent lip read the discussion and turned that to his advantage.


That is a reasonable explanation but still a bit useless in my opinion. 

The manager tells his pitcher "Hang in there" ............ the catcher then tells the pitcher "strike him out" ........... the other infielders all say in unison "we are behind you". Can't have anyone know those thoughts, can they?????????


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

More likely it would be, “you haven’t thrown your breaking ball yet”, or “ if player X has a 10 ft lead toss over to first”, or my favourite was Williams order “ you have two strikes but this guy hits you all the time, so, fake a walk...toss 3 pitches then on the fourth fast ball down the pipe”. It worked and thus a famous strike out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> More likely it would be, “you haven’t thrown your breaking ball yet”, or “ if player X has a 10 ft lead toss over to first”, or my favourite was Williams order “ you have two strikes but this guy hits you all the time, so, fake a walk...toss 3 pitches then on the fourth fast ball down the pipe”. It worked and thus a famous strike out.


Logical. :clap:

Happ is pitching for the Yanks tonight. We shall see if he can continue his winning ways.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the Yankees traded with the Giants to get Andrew McCutchen. This may actually help them. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the Yankees traded with the Giants to get Andrew McCutchen. This may actually help them. We shall see.


Well I knew Cutch was going just had the wrong NY team. The Giants have conceded the season and are only 8 out ... when you consider they have 3 series with. WC holders they caved too early. Also, that management by committee of the Mets has to go.....I’m sure my sources were correct that the Mets could have had him. The Yanks certainly have nerve....haven’t read what it will cost them as yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well I knew Cutch was going just had the wrong NY team. The Giants have conceded the season and are only 8 out ... when you consider they have 3 series with. WC holders they caved too early. Also, that management by committee of the Mets has to go.....I’m sure my sources were correct that the Mets could have had him. The Yanks certainly have nerve....haven’t read what it will cost them as yet.


The Yankees gave up two minor league players and some cash. I have NOT given up on the Giants yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/news/josh-donaldson-traded-to-indians/c-292746468

Sad.  JD was one of my favorite Jays.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Milwaukee Brewers just acquired Curtis Granderson from the Toronto Blue Jays. Gone is another one of my favorite Jays.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The Milwaukee Brewers just acquired Curtis Granderson from the Toronto Blue Jays. Gone is another one of my favorite Jays.


CG was a lock to be moved. JD was a harder call. But, my spidey sense tells me that the Jays management was not exactly forth coming with the issue with him. I also wouldn’t trade to a contender in my league if possible. There is more to this than meets the eye. Again they need to say goodbye to the Pres and GM committee. They Jays are in trouble and it starts at the top.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> CG was a lock to be moved. JD was a harder call. But, my spidey sense tells me that the Jays management was not exactly forth coming with the issue with him. I also wouldn’t trade to a contender in my league if possible. There is more to this than meets the eye. Again they need to say goodbye to the Pres and GM committee. They Jays are in trouble and it starts at the top.


" They Jays are in trouble and it starts at the top." Sad, but all too true, mon ami. Still, yesterday's game had a great 9th inning if you were a Jays fan. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sept. 28th, 1941, Ted Williams goes 6 for 8 in a season ending double header to finish the year with a .406 . Then, on Sept. 28th, 1960, Ted Williams, on his last at bat, hits a home run at Fenway Park in Boston.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, Syndergaard did this against my SF Giants.  
9.0 IP, 2 H, 1 ER, 11 SO, 1 BB


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral

An interesting article about the Washington Nats.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/sports/article-the-blue-jays-awfulness-is-now-a-matter-of-fact/

Another interesting and sad article.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

To me the unwritten gist of the two articles is the strength of the farm system. Let’s face it the Red Sox and Yanks have depth. Two teams with an outstanding farm system are Atlanta and, it was also the reason I picked them as my contending teams, the Padres. The Padres didn’t workout this year but wait till next year and beyond by one or so...lookout. The Braves never worried about brining guys up last year and look where they are...way ahead of schedule.

The Nats just don’t gel as a team....as for the Jays....it’s the front office. They are like the Leafs in some ways....no team can be successful I. The NHL without having an ex Leaf.....the Jays are going down that road.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> To me the unwritten gist of the two articles is the strength of the farm system. Let’s face it the Red Sox and Yanks have depth. Two teams with an outstanding farm system are Atlanta and, it was also the reason I picked them as my contending teams, the Padres. The Padres didn’t workout this year but wait till next year and beyond by one or so...lookout. The Braves never worried about brining guys up last year and look where they are...way ahead of schedule.
> 
> The Nats just don’t gel as a team....as for the Jays....it’s the front office. They are like the Leafs in some ways....no team can be successful I. The NHL without having an ex Leaf.....the Jays are going down that road.


A valid point re the front office. It helped the SF Giants win the 2010/12/14 World Series.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...r-to-break-doc-goodens-modern-day-era-record/

I remember Doc Gooden's 1985 ERA year. Amazing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Abbott

On September 4, 1993 while pitching for the New York Yankees, Jim Abbott pitched a no-hitter against the Cleveland Indians.

https://i.imgur.com/r0hdnxy.gifv


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Abbott
> 
> On September 4, 1993 while pitching for the New York Yankees, Jim Abbott pitched a no-hitter against the Cleveland Indians.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/r0hdnxy.gifv


And he did this all the while missing one hand. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

I also recall that he had a 2–18 record in 1996, in that I was wondering if he would do worse than Roger Craig did when he pitched for the NY Mets in 1963 when he went 5 and 22 for the hapless Mets (he was 10 and 24 in the previous season). 

An interesting baseball trivia question is who had the most loses in a season? The answer is Paul Derringer who was 0 and 2 with the Cards and then 7 and 25 with the Reds in the same year. 

Then, of course, is Don Larsen. 

Larsen’s .125 winning percentage (3–21) in the 1954 season is the lowest mark registered for the period from 1920 forward, and eighth lowest all-time.

Larsen would be traded to the New York Yankees at the conclusion of the 1954 season. Of course, his perfect game in the 1956 World Series is what Don Larsen is most remembered for in the world of baseball trivia. :clap::clap: 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPfWZe2T74M[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roZUjcYj95k[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mz3fRg_crE


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

In my view, deGrom has it as it is certainly a different era than when Gooden pitched. But you could put an asterisk on every number really.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> In my view, deGrom has it as it is certainly a different era than when Gooden pitched. But you could put an asterisk on every number really.


Well, this is an issue that has been debated for many, many years. Talk of the "dead ball" era, talk of the changes to the balls, the bats, the mounds, the field dimensions, the length of the season, the designated hitter ................... and of course, steroids ( tptptptp ) , etc, have always raised these sorts of issues/discussions. 

Still, it is interesting to discuss who should or should not get an asterisk. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-with-manager-john-gibbons-after-this-season/

Rp, you called this correctly. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mets vs Boston with both pitchers having an under 2.00 ERA and under 1.00 WHIP. 

J. deGrom NYM SP 
8-9, 1.71 ERA, 0.95 WHIP

C. Sale BOS SP 
12-4, 1.96 ERA, 0.85 WHIP


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Morning Marc, will be watching that one. My money will be on the Sox for this one. The Mets don’t score for DeGrom....it is a trend that I see continuing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be watching that one. My money will be on the Sox for this one. The Mets don’t score for DeGrom....it is a trend that I see continuing.


Sadly, all too true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Morning Marc, will be watching that one. My money will be on the Sox for this one. The Mets don’t score for DeGrom....it is a trend that I see continuing.


Well, the Mets are certainly not hitting/scoring for him today.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, deGrom did his part.

J. deGrom NYM P
7.0 IP, 5 H, 3 ER, 12 SO, 1 BB


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, deGrom did his part.
> 
> J. deGrom NYM P
> 7.0 IP, 5 H, 3 ER, 12 SO, 1 BB


It is strange isn’t it. The Synder can walk 8 guys, get whacked for 10 hits and win, but DeGrom he gets zip. Cy Young winners usually have wins.....that might be his drawback to winning....the best pitcher in the MLB can’t steal a win.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> It is strange isn’t it. The Synder can walk 8 guys, get whacked for 10 hits and win, but DeGrom he gets zip. Cy Young winners usually have wins.....that might be his drawback to winning....the best pitcher in the MLB can’t steal a win.


Again, sad, but all too true.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Little whispers has it that the Jays may be getting a huge break. The rumble is that Shapiro will be moving to the Mets. Sorry Met fans, but if you are a Jay fan you should be dancing in the streets if this comes to pass.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Little whispers has it that the Jays may be getting a huge break. The rumble is that Shapiro will be moving to the Mets. Sorry Met fans, but if you are a Jay fan you should be dancing in the streets if this comes to pass.


Yes, I heard of that rumor last week. We shall see.

https://www.sportsnet.ca/baseball/m...terest-blue-jays-president-shapiro-continues/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not a good night for my teams -- the Giants, the Mets and the Jays.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow. Quite the blowout.

Angels 3 5 1 
Athletics 21 22 0


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...is-offseason-oddsmakers-have-nationals-fifth/

An interesting possibility.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jeff Banister is out as the manager of the Texas Rangers after four seasons and two AL West pennants. Of course, Texas currently sits in last place in the American League West with a 64-88 record. Still, a manager does not bat, field or pitch.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, my SF Giants were eliminated yesterday. So much for the luck of the even year, after winning the World Series in 2010, 2012 and 2014. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...is-offseason-oddsmakers-have-nationals-fifth/
> 
> An interesting possibility.


I haven’t checked the Nats payroll but I think it is more likely Harper is gone and the Nats might not put up too much of a fuss.

What is interesting is that the Giants would be a nice fit for him....but the Giants payroll at about 200 million needs some work. They could swing it but they would have to dump some salary and not sure who would be going. The Cubs have room and Harper is in The NL. Now a long shot would be the Mets....they have some dead salary but could use his bat. So who would go.....Conforto, Jackson and a few pitchers, maybe Bruce. Nimmo would be hands off. Then there’s Syndergaard......his name keeps cropping up.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Jeff Banister is out as the manager of the Texas Rangers after four seasons and two AL West pennants. Of course, Texas currently sits in last place in the American League West with a 64-88 record. Still, a manager does not bat, field or pitch.


He won’t be alone....Baltimore, Toronto, Royals, and maybe even the Giants. Managers on the cusp are in Pittsburgh, Cincinnati. Detroit will be an interesting situation as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I haven’t checked the Nats payroll but I think it is more likely Harper is gone and the Nats might not put up too much of a fuss.
> 
> What is interesting is that the Giants would be a nice fit for him....but the Giants payroll at about 200 million needs some work. They could swing it but they would have to dump some salary and not sure who would be going. The Cubs have room and Harper is in The NL. Now a long shot would be the Mets....they have some dead salary but could use his bat. So who would go.....Conforto, Jackson and a few pitchers, maybe Bruce. Nimmo would be hands off. Then there’s Syndergaard......his name keeps cropping up.


Interesting speculations, Rp. The Giants need to be healthy next year.

As for Harper ............... https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...is-offseason-oddsmakers-have-nationals-fifth/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> He won’t be alone....Baltimore, Toronto, Royals, and maybe even the Giants. Managers on the cusp are in Pittsburgh, Cincinnati. Detroit will be an interesting situation as well.


No, the Giants will keep BB ................ he took them to the "big dance" three times this decade.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jays win  ............... Giants lose  .............. Mets lose ........ with only one hit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting record was set tonight. Cleveland became the first team to have four pitchers on the team with 200 or more strikeouts in the same season.

Kluber , Clevinger, Carrasco & Bauer


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/bobby-evans-steps-down-as-giants-gm/c-295863468

Such is Life. Hopefully, they will keep Bruce Bochy, the manager of the San Francisco Giants. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/each-mlb-teams-all-time-ace-pitcher/c-295642832

Interesting, if you like stats as I do.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well I think we could see the GM done. But Bochy is next...new GMs have a habit of replacing managers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well I think we could see the GM done. But Bochy is next...new GMs have a habit of replacing managers.


No!!!!!!! Say it ain't so, Rp. Say it ain't so. :-(

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQveng3Wxz8[/ame]


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Virtually all of those pitchers were in the era of complete games. Today’s pitchers hit 6 innings and done. 

There is some talk that the Cubs may be thinking about a manager change........go figure that one.....it would be right up there with the Yanks .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Virtually all of those pitchers were in the era of complete games. Today’s pitchers hit 6 innings and done.
> 
> There is some talk that the Cubs may be thinking about a manager change........go figure that one.....it would be right up there with the Yanks .


So true. Now, a complete game is a rare situation.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/madison-bumgarner-lifts-giants-in-12th-inning/c-296055958

In the 1950s, the Brooklyn Dodgers used to use Don Newcomb as a pinch hitter .............. and even batted him cleanup when he was pitching one day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jays beat Houston, 3-1


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/mlb/john-gibbons-blue-jays-1.4839158

I always liked him as the manager of the Jays.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/mlb/john-gibbons-blue-jays-1.4839158
> 
> I always liked him as the manager of the Jays.


Well I never really had him on my wish list. I always found him too conservative for my tastes. While he did manage them to an almost WS appearance ( a bit of bad luck vs a good team prevented it. ) I think he did a very good job this year. It would seem 2018 is the year of the injury and he put a credible team together and they played well under the circumstances.....if I were the GM ( and a new one is coming ) I would keep him another year or so but it’s not to be.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well I never really had him on my wish list. I always found him too conservative for my tastes. While he did manage them to an almost WS appearance ( a bit of bad luck vs a good team prevented it. ) I think he did a very good job this year. It would seem 2018 is the year of the injury and he put a credible team together and they played well under the circumstances.....if I were the GM ( and a new one is coming ) I would keep him another year or so but it’s not to be.


Good points, Rp. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-cy-young-race-and-deserves-to-win-the-award/

I agree.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...ays-houston-astros-1.4840000?cmp=FB_Post_News


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

On this day in baseball history -- In 1954 during Game 1 of the World Series at the Polo Ground in NYC. THE CATCH, by Willie Mays .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...th-home-run-of-2018-thanks-to-gleyber-torres/

And this is with Judge out for nearly two months.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Going down to the wire in the NL West. Hopefully the Giants can spoil it for the LA Dodgers. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My SF Giants are getting pounded by the LA Dodgers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The NY Mets gave him one run, but that was all he needed.

N. Syndergaard NYM P 9.0 IP, 5 H, 0 ER, 6 SO, 0 BB


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Rockies are heading to the NLDS after a marathon win over the Cubs at Wrigley Field.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> The Rockies are heading to the NLDS after a marathon win over the Cubs at Wrigley Field.


As a Colorado Springs sports writer said: 'The Rox are incapable of doing it the easy way.'


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> As a Colorado Springs sports writer said: 'The Rox are incapable of doing it the easy way.'


True.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The Rockies are heading to the NLDS after a marathon win over the Cubs at Wrigley Field.


Well, in another thread I mentioned be afraid of the Rockies.....now we will see if that is true. Secretly or not so, MLB is wishing for a Yanks/Sox ALCS and a Dodger/don’t care NLCS.

As a Braves fan would love to see them and my season start choice Cleveland in the WS.

Chicago will be interesting to watch in the off season. Jays might be able to pickup a manager.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, in another thread I mentioned be afraid of the Rockies.....now we will see if that is true. Secretly or not so, MLB is wishing for a Yanks/Sox ALCS and a Dodger/don’t care NLCS.
> 
> As a Braves fan would love to see them and my season start choice Cleveland in the WS.
> 
> Chicago will be interesting to watch in the off season. Jays might be able to pickup a manager.


Also, true, Rp. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Triple plays are real rally killers. I have seen one live at Shea Stadium in NYC.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4GicZ9Tjf0


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Triple plays are real rally killers. I have seen one live at Shea Stadium in NYC.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4GicZ9Tjf0


I saw that Nats/Giants triple on MLB. I haven’t seen one live. The line out at first as a double is a killer, but to get 3 is unusual as in that game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I saw that Nats/Giants triple on MLB. I haven’t seen one live. The line out at first as a double is a killer, but to get 3 is unusual as in that game.


True.

I saw the NY Mets pull off a triple play against the SF Giants ............... bases loaded with Willie Mays on deck. Boom, boom, boom and it was over and Mays had to lead off the next inning as the hitter (for the record, he did get a single at this at bat).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Watching the Yankees-A's game, with the Yanks blowing it open in the 6th inning.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Quite the catch!

*Young Dodgers fan has perfect birthday after catching Manny Machado NLDS homer*

https://sports.yahoo.com/young-dodg...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Quite the catch!
> 
> *Young Dodgers fan has perfect birthday after catching Manny Machado NLDS homer*
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/young-dodg...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

That was a nice catch. But I like this one.....

https://youtu.be/fxxGgv3cI5U


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> That was a nice catch. But I like this one.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/fxxGgv3cI5U


I like the catch where the ball girl in left field literally climbs up the wall in foul territory to make the catch.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Do or die for the Yankees tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ngs-new-york-must-do-to-force-an-alds-game-5/

We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, there is an old adage in hockey that states when you blowout a team today, you might need some of those goals tomorrow. Baseball might be the same. I think the Yanks are done.

I actually had to watch that Cleveland game twice to get my head around the wheels falling off so quickly........as for my Braves, never thought this was their year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, there is an old adage in hockey that states when you blowout a team today, you might need some of those goals tomorrow. Baseball might be the same. I think the Yanks are done.
> 
> I actually had to watch that Cleveland game twice to get my head around the wheels falling off so quickly........as for my Braves, never thought this was their year.


Re the Yanks, we shall see. 

As for the Braves, I root for any team against the Dodgers. Go Brewers!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting. Mookie Betts walks ............ goes to second on a wild pitch .............. goes to third on a wild pitch ............ scores on a passed ball.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A good game shaping up in LA. Should be a battle of the pitchers. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the LA Dodgers got their pitching on track ............ sort of .........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, at least Boston won. I hope that they go all the way. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Don’t think I’d wager on any of the teams going forward...been to strange a series so far. But MLB would love a Dodger/Red Sox final. The ratings would be huge in those markets. That said, Houston isn’t really that small a market I think. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don’t think I’d wager on any of the teams going forward...been to strange a series so far. But MLB would love a Dodger/Red Sox final. The ratings would be huge in those markets. That said, Houston isn’t really that small a market I think. Should be fun to watch.


Well, I have a $2 bet in ProLine on Boston.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I have a $2 bet in ProLine on Boston.


Hope it pays.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hope it pays.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great pitching matchup tonight -- Verlander vs Price.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Boston Red Sox defeated the Houston Astros 4-1 on Thursday night in Game 5 of the American League Championship Series to advance to the 2018 World Series. I hope that if they meet the Dodgers they crush them in four games. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A lot of “what if’ers” will be talking about the West/Altuve no home run which tainted this series. The Sox are pretty formidable right now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I normally watch the ALCS and the NLCS, then the Series. Not so this year for unknown reasons. Don't even know what teams are involved so I hope I can break out of this slump and watch the WS.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

SINC said:


> I normally watch the ALCS and the NLCS, then the Series. Not so this year for unknown reasons. Don't even know what teams are involved so I hope I can break out of this slump and watch the WS.


AL: Red Sox
NL: Dodgers or Brewers

..go Sox 

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I normally watch the ALCS and the NLCS, then the Series. Not so this year for unknown reasons. Don't even know what teams are involved so I hope I can break out of this slump and watch the WS.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> AL: Red Sox
> NL: Dodgers or Brewers
> 
> ..go Sox
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the Brewers power their way to a game 7. I hope that they win. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Should be an interesting World Series this year. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Should be an interesting World Series this year. We shall see.


I think what will determine this series is actually the ball park the clinching game is played in.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think what will determine this series is actually the ball park the clinching game is played in.......


Well, let's hope for a celebration at Fenway in Boston.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The World Series starts tonight. Sadly, none of my teams are in the Fall Classic. Such is Life. Still, as a Giants fan, I shall be rooting for Boston to crush LA.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The World Series starts tonight. Sadly, none of my teams are in the Fall Classic. Such is Life. Still, as a Giants fan, I shall be rooting for Boston to crush LA.


Well the first game will be a pitchers duel that is for sure.....so that means an 8-1 game right?:lmao::lmao:

I would like to see the Dodgers win over Boston....its been awhile. As a Braves fan I don't have that born in hatred of the Dodgers that a Giants fan would have. New York must have seemed like Baseball Heaven in the late 40s and early 50s with the Giants, Dodgers, and the Yanks. I read somewhere that every WS from the 40s to the 60s I think had a New York Team in it.....impressive.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well the first game will be a pitchers duel that is for sure.....so that means an 8-1 game right?:lmao::lmao:
> 
> I would like to see the Dodgers win over Boston....its been awhile. As a Braves fan I don't have that born in hatred of the Dodgers that a Giants fan would have. New York must have seemed like Baseball Heaven in the late 40s and early 50s with the Giants, Dodgers, and the Yanks. I read somewhere that every WS from the 40s to the 60s I think had a New York Team in it.....impressive.


We shall see who wins tonight.

Yes, when I was growing up, there always seemed to have a NYC team in the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...gers-it-was-babe-ruth-and-boston-vs-brooklyn/

A bit of baseball trivia.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Go Boston!!!!!!!!! One down and three to go.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Blue Jays hire Charlie Montoyo as new manager. Who???


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Blue Jays hire Charlie Montoyo as new manager. Who???


He is Carlos Montoyo Diaz, he was with Tampa Bay in their AAA club, and their 3rd base coach and finally bench coach. He is an “old school” guy who might be a good choice for them. I think he should have been TBs manager...I like teams that promote from within, but the Jays grabbed him....I think he’ll be okay....not my choice but a good one.

p.s. maybe they should have waited until after the WS.....much rumbles on the Dodger management fumbles in the 2 games so far.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> He is Carlos Montoyo Diaz, he was with Tampa Bay in their AAA club, and their 3rd base coach and finally bench coach. He is an “old school” guy who might be a good choice for them. I think he should have been TBs manager...I like teams that promote from within, but the Jays grabbed him....I think he’ll be okay....not my choice but a good one.
> 
> p.s. maybe they should have waited until after the WS.....much rumbles on the Dodger management fumbles in the 2 games so far.


Well, we shall see. If the players do not perform well, it does not matter who is at the helm.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Would love to see Boston crush the Dodgers tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

2018 Game 3: Dodgers beat Red Sox 3-2 in 18 innings.
1916 Game 2: (Brooklyn) Dodgers beat Red Sox 2-1 in 14 innings.

Bug humbar.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Morning Marc.....a bit tired after watching some of the game...could use double coffee this morning. Fox must be pulling their hair out over the length of the game.....not a game for those who only watch baseball during the Series I think.

Wouldn’t want to manage today’s game......I’m surprised they didn’t have the hot dog vendors pitching last night.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That wasn't a game. It was two games.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Morning Marc.....a bit tired after watching some of the game...could use double coffee this morning. Fox must be pulling their hair out over the length of the game.....not a game for those who only watch baseball during the Series I think.
> 
> Wouldn’t want to manage today’s game......I’m surprised they didn’t have the hot dog vendors pitching last night.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> That wasn't a game. It was two games.


True.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Quite the exciting last few innings of the game last night. Stayed up until 115AM to see it all. Three down and one to go for Boston.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BOSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> BOSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


One would wonder if Roberts is in trouble.....I know he had a good record but many think he mismanaged the pitching in a couple of the games. Which brings us to Clayton K......going into a contract year he doesn’t have a great post season record...which is key to big money.

Now that they have a new manager, the Jays will be interesting to watch .... will they be more like Astros or more like the Yanks.........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> One would wonder if Roberts is in trouble.....I know he had a good record but many think he mismanaged the pitching in a couple of the games. Which brings us to Clayton K......going into a contract year he doesn’t have a great post season record...which is key to big money.
> 
> Now that they have a new manager, the Jays will be interesting to watch .... will they be more like Astros or more like the Yanks.........


Re Roberts, his bullpen failed him, but I don't see him being fired.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Re Roberts, his bullpen failed him, but I don't see him being fired.


Interesting article on baseball from The Atlantic

https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2018/10/red-sox-world-series-2018-mlb/574162/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Interesting article on baseball from The Atlantic
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2018/10/red-sox-world-series-2018-mlb/574162/


Interesting points re the slow pace of play and metrics. Add to this baseball pools that look for a player stats over who wins/loses. 

Personally, I only watched the last game in total.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

San Francisco Giants Legend and Hall of Famer Willie McCovey passed away peacefully this afternoon at the age of 80 after losing his battle with ongoing health issues. Sad, he was one of my favorite Giants players.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> San Francisco Giants Legend and Hall of Famer Willie McCovey passed away peacefully this afternoon at the age of 80 after losing his battle with ongoing health issues. Sad, he was one of my favorite Giants players.


Sad indeed. He was a “great player” who was actually a great player. While I never watched much of the Giants in his hallmark years, they must have been a fabulous team with the two Willies.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sad indeed. He was a “great player” who was actually a great player. While I never watched much of the Giants in his hallmark years, they must have been a fabulous team with the two Willies.......


Yes, and add Orlando Cepeda to that lineup and it was awesome.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/what-willie-mccovey-meant-to-san-francisco/c-300082670

Some interesting video clips of Big Mac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Clayton Kershaw, Dodgers reach new contract to keep three-time Cy Young winner in Los Angeles through 2021


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLB trade rumor buy or sell: Indians shopping veterans, including Corey Kluber -- Would the Indians really part with the likes of Kluber, Carrasco and Encarnacion?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> MLB trade rumor buy or sell: Indians shopping veterans, including Corey Kluber -- Would the Indians really part with the likes of Kluber, Carrasco and Encarnacion?


Yup! I’m thinking they are in rebuild mode....watch for more movements in Cleveland.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup! I’m thinking they are in rebuild mode....watch for more movements in Cleveland.


We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Clayton Kershaw, Dodgers reach new contract to keep three-time Cy Young winner in Los Angeles through 2021


Keyshaw would be a tough call. Huge money but ......... on the plus side he does influence the younger Giants pitchers....so....but toooooo much money for limited output over the last two years.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Keyshaw would be a tough call. Huge money but ......... on the plus side he does influence the younger Giants pitchers....so....but toooooo much money for limited output over the last two years.


Not sure of his influence over the younger Giants pitchers. Did you mean Dodgers?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure of his influence over the younger Giants pitchers. Did you mean Dodgers?


Mea Culpa, I meant Dodgers. In my mind I had him traded to the Giants...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Mea Culpa, I meant Dodgers. In my mind I had him traded to the Giants...


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...re-already-discussing-kluber-other-big-names/

Interesting speculations.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...re-already-discussing-kluber-other-big-names/
> 
> Interesting speculations.


Well the Jays want Happ.....NY was a good fit for him.....I don’t get why the Yanks signed Sabathia for another year.....must have tonnes of money in the vault if they would want Happ as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well the Jays want Happ.....NY was a good fit for him.....I don’t get why the Yanks signed Sabathia for another year.....must have tonnes of money in the vault if they would want Happ as well.


I think that they are hoping to squeeze one more good year out of CC. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I think that they are hoping to squeeze one more good year out of CC. We shall see.


So the question is....if you could only have one leftie (between the two ) which would you take?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So the question is....if you could only have one leftie (between the two ) which would you take?


I would go with Happ.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://baseballhall.org/hall-of-fa...CBVlKDp7JI1eX2olzKk6OKWhJDvz1vGFkt0FzYRHRJw8g

My all time favorite baseball player.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://baseballhall.org/hall-of-fa...CBVlKDp7JI1eX2olzKk6OKWhJDvz1vGFkt0FzYRHRJw8g
> 
> My all time favorite baseball player.


I don't think you could have chosen a better player to have as your favourite. Mine would seem kind of obscure when compared to Mays.... my fav has and will always be the Wizard of Oz! Loved seeing him play and the skill he had....not to mention the back flips.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I don't think you could have chosen a better player to have as your favourite. Mine would seem kind of obscure when compared to Mays.... my fav has and will always be the Wizard of Oz! Loved seeing him play and the skill he had....not to mention the back flips.


He was a good player, Rp ................. just not a truly great player. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> He was a good player, Rp ................. just not a truly great player. Paix, mon ami.


Can’t argue with that. While I didn’t get to see him play until later in his career ( where we lived we didn’t get many games on TV.....mostly Yankee games on CBS ) it would be fair to say he might have been the greatest player in my life time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Can’t argue with that. While I didn’t get to see him play until later in his career ( where we lived we didn’t get many games on TV.....mostly Yankee games on CBS ) it would be fair to say he might have been the greatest player in my life time.


Interesting. Joe Dimagio was a bit before my time, but I was able to see Ted Williams play in Yankee Stadium, along with Micky Mantle, and Stan Musial play against the Giants in the Polo Grounds. Saw Jackie Robinson play once against the Giants at Ebbets Field. Saw Hank Aaron play against the NY Mets a few times in Atlanta. As for hitters, I would have to say that they were the best I ever saw play in live action and not on TV.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ran across this interesting shot of Ty Cobb of the Detroit Tigers in 1911.

Quite the uniforms back in the day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Ran across this interesting shot of Ty Cobb of the Detroit Tigers in 1911.
> 
> Quite the uniforms back in the day.


Cool. Notice his hand grip on the bat .............. up a couple of inches, which he used to his advantage by using a heavier bat than normal but slapping at the ball ..... thus getting his record setting hits ........... until Pete Rose broke his record.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Blake Snell of the Tampa Bay Rays and Jacob deGrom of the New York Mets were named the best pitcher in their respective league when they were announced as the 2018 Cy Young Award winners on Wednesday. 

Snell won the vote ahead of Justin Verlander of the Houston Astros and Corey Kluber of the Cleveland Indians to win the American League trophy.

DeGrom beat out Max Scherzer of the Washington Nationals and Aaron Nola of the Philadelphia Phillies on the National League side.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I would have voted for DeGrom. I think I might have stayed with Verlander, Kluber would have been my AL second choice.

Got to say, although the kiss of death, I was happy for Snitker as Manager of the Year. He was a long term team guy and I applaud the Braves for their loyalty from within......few are going that way today.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Sinc, Cobb would have made a mockery of the shift ..... the only goal a hitter should have is getting on base...I Don care if it is a slap, walk, or hit batsman...you don’t win if you don’t get on. Today we have too much emphasis on the home run and not enough on base movement.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I would have voted for DeGrom. I think I might have stayed with Verlander, Kluber would have been my AL second choice.
> 
> Got to say, although the kiss of death, I was happy for Snitker as Manager of the Year. He was a long term team guy and I applaud the Braves for their loyalty from within......few are going that way today.


Same here re the Cy Young awards. Great minds think alike. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sinc, Cobb would have made a mockery of the shift ..... the only goal a hitter should have is getting on base...I Don care if it is a slap, walk, or hit batsman...you don’t win if you don’t get on. Today we have too much emphasis on the home run and not enough on base movement.


All too true, Rp. As Wee Willie Keeler once said "Hit em where they ain't". :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brewers' star Christian Yelich wins 2018 NL MVP honors


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Red Sox's Mookie Betts, Brewers' Christian Yelich win 2018 MLB MVP honors


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't do baseball but just came across an older Apple related mishap some might be interested in if not already mentioned:
_*Arizona Diamondbacks coach fined for wearing Apple Watch in dugout*_
https://9to5mac.com/2017/10/08/apple-watch-diamondbacks/

I wonder what the fine would be for a battery operated (electronic) Timex watch, or are they allowed???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> I don't do baseball but just came across an older Apple related mishap some might be interested in if not already mentioned:
> _*Arizona Diamondbacks coach fined for wearing Apple Watch in dugout*_
> https://9to5mac.com/2017/10/08/apple-watch-diamondbacks/
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...nterest-but-mets-say-the-cost-would-be-steep/


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

pm-r said:


> I don't do baseball but just came across an older Apple related mishap some might be interested in if not already mentioned:
> _*Arizona Diamondbacks coach fined for wearing Apple Watch in dugout*_
> https://9to5mac.com/2017/10/08/apple-watch-diamondbacks/
> 
> ...


MLB has a list of allowed devices in the dugouts to try to prevent cheating (high tech "sign stealing" i guess you could call it.). Apple watch isn't on the allowed list so the Diamondbacks coach was fined. Smartphones and most tech are banned from the dugout.

Sign stealing is part of the game... if you can decode the signals a catcher is passing to the pitcher because you are a base runner on second watching, that's perfectly fine. What you aren't allowed to do is have the guy in the press box or someone in the stands watching, getting the signals the signals then using an electronic device to pass them to the dugout then relay on to the players.

BReligion


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Sign stealing is part of the game...



That reminds me of the old Disney cartoon films series: "_Goofy Plays Baseball_", "_Goofy Plays Football_" etc, all of which highlighted and made fun of some electronic gadgets and other signaling devices and methods. I guess it was a cat and mouse game whether they got caught or not. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> That reminds me of the old Disney cartoon films series: "_Goofy Plays Baseball_", "_Goofy Plays Football_" etc, all of which highlighted and made fun of some electronic gadgets and other signaling devices and methods. I guess it was a cat and mouse game whether they got caught or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is why everyone covers their mouth with their glove when there is a meeting on the mound.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-harper-or-manny-machado-team-president-says/

An interesting speculation.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> What I don't understand is why everyone covers their mouth with their glove when there is a meeting on the mound.



Maybe to prevent anyone from *lip-reading* what they are saying????

Or they might have really bad breath from all the crap they chew and they are protecting the listener???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Maybe to prevent anyone from *lip-reading* what they are saying????
> 
> Or they might have really bad breath from all the crap they chew and they are protecting the listener???
> 
> ...


:clap::lmao:

Strike this guy out ................ big secret.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The Yankees have acquired left-handed starting pitcher James Paxton from the Mariners, the team announced on Monday. Top pitching prospect Justus Sheffield, outfielder Don Thompson-Williams and right-handed pitcher Erik Swanson were shipped back to the Mariners in the deal

Paxton, 30, is a very talented pitcher with a history of injury issues. Since 2014, Paxton has made 13, 13, 20, 24 and 28 starts, respectively, per season. Last season was close to his first full-time campaign, at least. He pitched to a 3.76 ERA, 1.10 WHIP and 208 strikeouts in 160 1/3 innings. He also had two complete games and a shutout, which was a no-hitter. 
The Yankees have acquired left-handed starting pitcher James Paxton from the Mariners, the team announced on Monday. Top pitching prospect Justus Sheffield, outfielder Don Thompson-Williams and right-handed pitcher Erik Swanson were shipped back to the Mariners in the deal

Paxton, 30, is a very talented pitcher with a history of injury issues. Since 2014, Paxton has made 13, 13, 20, 24 and 28 starts, respectively, per season. Last season was close to his first full-time campaign, at least. He pitched to a 3.76 ERA, 1.10 WHIP and 208 strikeouts in 160 1/3 innings. He also had two complete games and a shutout, which was a no-hitter. "


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> "The Yankees have acquired left-handed starting pitcher James Paxton from the Mariners, the team announced on Monday. Top pitching prospect Justus Sheffield, outfielder Don Thompson-Williams and right-handed pitcher Erik Swanson were shipped back to the Mariners in the deal
> 
> Paxton, 30, is a very talented pitcher with a history of injury issues. Since 2014, Paxton has made 13, 13, 20, 24 and 28 starts, respectively, per season. Last season was close to his first full-time campaign, at least. He pitched to a 3.76 ERA, 1.10 WHIP and 208 strikeouts in 160 1/3 innings. He also had two complete games and a shutout, which was a no-hitter.
> The Yankees have acquired left-handed starting pitcher James Paxton from the Mariners, the team announced on Monday. Top pitching prospect Justus Sheffield, outfielder Don Thompson-Williams and right-handed pitcher Erik Swanson were shipped back to the Mariners in the deal
> ...


So, I wonder if the Yanks have given up on signing Happ?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::lmao:
> 
> Strike this guy out ................ big secret.


No secrets here (Language warning for those offended by the F word)…

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9665weLclE


But in all seriousness with only 6 visits per game now, they relay a lot more in those mound visits then they used to.

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Man, have theses guys never seen a football game....they teal from each other all the time. Next thing you know they will have radio ear pieces to communicate with each other.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So, I wonder if the Yanks have given up on signing Happ?


I hope not. I like Happ.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Man, have theses guys never seen a football game....they teal from each other all the time. Next thing you know they will have radio ear pieces to communicate with each other.....


They already do. The QBs have a small head set under their helmets to hear plays sent in from the coach.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> They already do. The QBs have a small head set under their helmets to hear plays sent in from the coach.


I was meaning there use in baseball.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I was meaning there use in baseball.


 Oops. No head phones that I know of, Rp. Still, I think that covering one's mouth is silly.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> Man, have theses guys never seen a football game....they teal from each other all the time. Next thing you know they will have radio ear pieces to communicate with each other.....


I heard rumor of MLB considering just that sadly. Putting an earpiece on the pitcher and have the dugout relay the call straight to the pitcher. Really Really hope they don't ever do that. That will completely kill the role of the backcather to that simply of the a glorified backstop. 

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ility-of-signing-the-star-free-agent-slugger/

Another interesting rumor.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-syndergaard-trade-will-they-pull-off-a-deal/

More rumors.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-syndergaard-trade-will-they-pull-off-a-deal/
> 
> More rumors.


I still say he will become a Giant!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I still say he will become a Giant!


Hope so. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-donaldson-agree-to-one-year-23-million-deal/

Rp, what do you think of this signing? I wish he was back with the Jays, or have been signed by the Giants or Mets.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-donaldson-agree-to-one-year-23-million-deal/
> 
> Rp, what do you think of this signing? I wish he was back with the Jays, or have been signed by the Giants or Mets.


Well, I wonder where their GM came from.......... all kidding aside it isn’t a contract I’d offer. The Braves will have some money issues in the very near future. Somebody there is moving and they don’t know it yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, I wonder where their GM came from.......... all kidding aside it isn’t a contract I’d offer. The Braves will have some money issues in the very near future. Somebody there is moving and they don’t know it yet.


A good estimate of the situation, Rp. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...er-trade-brewers-and-phillies-are-interested/

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...er-trade-brewers-and-phillies-are-interested/
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Their farm system may not be worth the price of trading him.....they aren’t Atlanta nor are they the Padres......I think it’s a poor opportunity cost.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Their farm system may not be worth the price of trading him.....they aren’t Atlanta nor are they the Padres......I think it’s a poor opportunity cost.


So very true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-mark-lerner-calls-300m-offer-best-we-can-do/

Interesting. Wonder who will want him???


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not many teams can eat that much money. I think the Dodgers are likely.....Yanks could but not sure they want to go there. He’s young but at $350 million you could own a team....... he may just stay with the Nationals ...... what impacts this is Machado...... both those guys are big money but we have to look at need. The Yanks would probably lean toward Machado over Harper......also the Yanks need a leftie, Happ won’t be cheap, sooooooo.

Harper, might be on the Phillies radar, but I still think the Dodgers or...........the Giants. He is a big market guy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Not many teams can eat that much money. I think the Dodgers are likely.....Yanks could but not sure they want to go there. He’s young but at $350 million you could own a team....... he may just stay with the Nationals ...... what impacts this is Machado...... both those guys are big money but we have to look at need. The Yanks would probably lean toward Machado over Harper......also the Yanks need a leftie, Happ won’t be cheap, sooooooo.
> 
> Harper, might be on the Phillies radar, but I still think the Dodgers or...........the Giants. He is a big market guy.


Rp, the winter meetings are going to be interesting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ve-contracts-would-make-sense-for-the-giants/

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not Mad Bum ...................


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ve-contracts-would-make-sense-for-the-giants/
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not Mad Bum ...................


This is interesting. He’s not that old and he is still a good pitcher but because he is in the NL he can hit......and he’s not a bad hitter. This would be tough if I was the GM of the Giants....... I don’t think I’d trade him.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> This is interesting. He’s not that old and he is still a good pitcher but because he is in the NL he can hit......and he’s not a bad hitter. This would be tough if I was the GM of the Giants....... I don’t think I’d trade him.


I agree. Build around him. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ns-talks-intensifying-at-mlb-winter-meetings/

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...rested-in-harper-phillies-braves-eyeing-happ/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-puig-trade-rays-twins-vying-for-nelson-cruz/

More interesting rumors.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ars-and-38-million-remaining-on-his-contract/

Sad, I liked him.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ee-to-three-year-50-million-deal-reports-say/

I liked him as well, but he did not produce for my Giants.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...XrjAkbooPAd39qTt8RbA9SHWEuciqjpil5gCqxtfLn7w8

Sadly, yet another one of my favorite Jays is gone.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Or is it because the Dodgers got him. Actually it was a great pick up for them as the Jays will eat most of his salary. Almost as good as the Tut deal.

Not sure I’d keep Stroman if I was the Jays brain trust.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Or is it because the Dodgers got him. Actually it was a great pick up for them as the Jays will eat most of his salary. Almost as good as the Tut deal.
> 
> Not sure I’d keep Stroman if I was the Jays brain trust.....


Crappy for the Jays ............. they pay for someone who is on another team. tptptptp


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, they are becoming the Mets....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, they are becoming the Mets....


:---(


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yankees legend Mariano Rivera, MLB's all-time leader in saves, voted baseball's first unanimous Hall of Fame inductee

Rivera, a 13-time all-star who recorded 652 career saves for New York, was selected by all 425 Baseball Writers' Association of America members who cast ballots in this year's voting. Rivera appeared in 96 postseason games, recording 42 more saves across 19 years and helping the Yankees to World Series titles in 1996, 1998, 1999, 2000 and 2009.

Edgar Martinez, Mike Mussina and Roy Halladay were also voted in Tuesday.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Good for Halliday, Rivera was a no brainer. However you could build a serial winning team from those not in the HOF. That said MLB’s is pretty tough to get in. Personally I think Belle, Garvey and Rose should be in.

I find HOFs in general are too easy to get in if your team wins but great players are ignored if they haven’t won a championship. What I always wanted to see is a fixed number of players in....say 100. If you want to add a player in someone has to come out. You could increase the number per era. So one a year in each decade. So for this decade that number would be 110.... recognizing that some years no one deserves to get in. That would be interesting....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Good for Halliday, Rivera was a no brainer. However you could build a serial winning team from those not in the HOF. That said MLB’s is pretty tough to get in. Personally I think Belle, Garvey and Rose should be in.
> 
> I find HOFs in general are too easy to get in if your team wins but great players are ignored if they haven’t won a championship. What I always wanted to see is a fixed number of players in....say 100. If you want to add a player in someone has to come out. You could increase the number per era. So one a year in each decade. So for this decade that number would be 110.... recognizing that some years no one deserves to get in. That would be interesting....


An interesting idea.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yogi Berra was sound asleep at 2am when the phone rang. The caller, ****** Ford, said, “Hi Yogi, hope I didn’t wake you.” Yogi answered, “ It’s ok, I had to get up to answer the phone anyway.”


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yogi Berra was sound asleep at 2am when the phone rang. The caller, ****** Ford, said, “Hi Yogi, hope I didn’t wake you.” Yogi answered, “ It’s ok, I had to get up to answer the phone anyway.”


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Classic Yogi. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rp, two interesting rule changes are being considered by MLBPA. Your thoughts?

The Major League Baseball Players Association is reportedly pushing to add a designated hitter to National League rosters as soon as this season, 
and they are pushing for a three-batter minimum for pitchers to speed up the game.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I saw this. It seems the Commish doesn’t see that the TV breaks are what slows the game. However the DH has always been an issue. Putting one in the NL, at least to me, destroys the charm of the league. In fact instead of adding a DH to the NL, I would dump the DH in the AL.

A minimum 3 batter rule would eliminate left handed pitching. A better rule would be to have a minimum of 3 pitchers warmup before the game and during for immediate insert. We have seen a trend to this with the concept of opening pitchers. My father always thought this was a good idea...he was years ahead of his time.

20 second pitch clock, okay but as I’ve always said once you are in the batters box you don’t step out...that would save time for sure.

I agree with the trade dead line....in fact the longer you can meld with a new team the better.

Expansion of rosters, the MLBPA would love this...maybe a compromise to the DH in the NL.

Reduction of mount visits.....not sure, I didn’t think the older rules were the issue....just speed the clock on them.

I am against putting a man on second base in extra innings...

I’m surprised they haven’t changed the number of foul balls.... I don’t see someone whacking 12 out of play as exciting, however if you bent one foul on your 3rd strike you are out.....


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

And back to the TV commercial breaks.

The game by its very nature has a couple of hours of 'dead' time. Between batters or while the pitcher is getting his signals straight, do image over or split screen commercials. Save the breaks for between innings and keep them very short, exactly the length of time it takes for the defense to take the field.

Given the 16:9 aspect ratio of modern screens split screen (preferably silent) commercials are a major league no-brainer.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

eMacMan, I’ve seen this with football games and it does the job without stopping the game.....I agree.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"In fact instead of adding a DH to the NL, I would dump the DH in the AL." I agree, Rp. 

"We have seen a trend to this with the concept of opening pitchers. My father always thought this was a good idea...he was years ahead of his time." Yes, very interesting concept. A starter comes in during the 4/5th inning to "save" the game and get the W.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> And back to the TV commercial breaks.
> 
> The game by its very nature has a couple of hours of 'dead' time. Between batters or while the pitcher is getting his signals straight, do image over or split screen commercials. Save the breaks for between innings and keep them very short, exactly the length of time it takes for the defense to take the field.
> 
> Given the 16:9 aspect ratio of modern screens split screen (preferably silent) commercials are a major league no-brainer.


Very good idea. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just heard that Hall of Fame slugger Frank Robinson has passed away at the age of 83. 

I saw him play against the Mets in the NL and the Yankees in the AL when he was with the Reds and then the Orioles. 

Other than being a great hitter, Robinson, in 1975, became player-manager of the Indians and in doing so became the first African-American manager in major-league history. At one point, he was also the manager of my team, the SF Giants.

He shall be missed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ing-300m-deals-inside-marlins-phillies-trade/

Way too much money.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's a wee bit of history and fun for the thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlVr45CHOuA


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I actually recall that episode of Mr. Ed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ates-sign-melky-cabrera-to-minor-league-deal/

Interesting. Anything to get them back into the World Series is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

40 days until opening day. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...oone-will-consider-the-lineup-change-in-2019/

Interesting.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Haven’t read any new news lately but I still think the Yanks will grab Machado to cover for the ailing DiDi and the Phillies will grab Harper....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Haven’t read any new news lately but I still think the Yanks will grab Machado to cover for the ailing DiDi and the Phillies will grab Harper....


We shall see. Taking a long time, however. As well, I hear that this is a possibility of a players strike comes the All Star break. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This was just announced. 2019 will be Bruce Bochy’s final season as the manager of the SF Giants.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/bru...dqbODcDQTXvQ01CH2RkXQSZJl4eCioErd9Bh42Hv7JEoU


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Breaking news.

https://nypost.com/2019/02/19/manny...exbZL9JKnf6G2rpUger9Z7F6gwaPD2wWHBFAl_d1hbfko


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, a friend of mine who you would say "knows" told me this was in the works. Personally I still had him going to the Yanks.....that said, the Yanks must have a line on someone or they have someone. DiDi will be tough to replace and I can't see them not having that situation in place.

This leaves Harper, and as I've said for a while, I still think he is going to the Phillies.

San D was on my list last year and I think they still might be there this year. I will have to see how they go in the Spring Training sessions. They have such a great farm system and have some tremendous prospects coming up....they could be this year's Atlanta.

San D will be excited I think......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, a friend of mine who you would say "knows" told me this was in the works. Personally I still had him going to the Yanks.....that said, the Yanks must have a line on someone or they have someone. DiDi will be tough to replace and I can't see them not having that situation in place.
> 
> This leaves Harper, and as I've said for a while, I still think he is going to the Phillies.
> 
> ...


Still, I am hoping for a healthy SF Giants team this year ................ who go all the way to victory in the World Series. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...icials-spotted-in-las-vegas-over-the-weekend/

Please keep him out of the NL West.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...icials-spotted-in-las-vegas-over-the-weekend/
> 
> Please keep him out of the NL West.


May be interesting. Giants and Dodgers are probably looking at a high price short term deal. The Phillies might up the ante with both money and term. I’m still thinking the Phillies but who knows. If the Dodgers and Giants come in with, say a 5 year, he can do the free agent trick again and he will be only 31....not too old for a baseball guy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> May be interesting. Giants and Dodgers are probably looking at a high price short term deal. The Phillies might up the ante with both money and term. I’m still thinking the Phillies but who knows. If the Dodgers and Giants come in with, say a 5 year, he can do the free agent trick again and he will be only 31....not too old for a baseball guy.


I just want to see a healthy Giants team this year ........... with their regulars having career seasons .................. and some of the subs having a great year as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ke-a-hit-didi-gregorius-likely-out-past-june/

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

You’d be able to almost buy a team with what his contract will be.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> You’d be able to almost buy a team with what his contract will be.....


Sadly, all too true. I still wonder if he is worth this sort of money. I don't think so.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bryce Harper is leaving the Nationals for the Philadelphia Phillies, ending months of suspense


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I was waiting for your post. Should be interesting in that division.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I was waiting for your post. Should be interesting in that division.


True. Harper's Phillies contract is largest in history of North American sports
The outfielder agreed to a record-setting 13-year, $330 million contract with Philadelphia. In a way, I am glad the SF Giants did not get him for that amount.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting possibilities.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ent-astros-and-phillies-in-on-dallas-keuchel/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting possibilities.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ent-astros-and-phillies-in-on-dallas-keuchel/


I think of the two the Phillies have the best shot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think of the two the Phillies have the best shot.


We shall see.

I read an article on CNN.com that in a couple of years, Mike Trout will get a $400 free agency contract. Again, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

So sad. One of my favorite Mets.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Yankees, Houston and Boston are have 7-1 odds of winning the World Series, with the Jays at 91-1 .............. and my Giants at 126-1. Mets are at 23-1, so one of my teams might make it all the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://nypost.com/2019/03/19/mike-...xrhnT4h_NkmwSS9cwGlsQQw4_-y7_cUGGDFHbXv6lHyZ8

No one is worth this sort of money, regardless of the sport.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

You have to sell lot of fish tacos and tube steaks to cover that expense!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> You have to sell lot of fish tacos and tube steaks to cover that expense!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> No one is worth this sort of money, regardless of the sport.


Talked about this the other day at work.... I totally get agents and the lifestyle and all that other crap... but..

Do you know how amazing it would be if I were able to make my own salary (which isn't even a real fraction of what these guys are talking) to flippin play Baseball every day?!

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> Talked about this the other day at work.... I totally get agents and the lifestyle and all that other crap... but..
> 
> Do you know how amazing it would be if I were able to make my own salary (which isn't even a real fraction of what these guys are talking) to flippin play Baseball every day?!
> 
> BReligion


Playing baseball .............. YES!!!! I wanted to play alongside of my favorite player, Willie Mays, one of the best players of all time. His top salary, in today's value, would be less than some third-string outfielders are earning. Still, in a way we are all paying for their salaries in that even if we don't have the money or location to go to a base ball game, we pay extra for the products that advertise on sports channels on TV.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well, we have Hu in MLB. Watt in NFL, Ware in NHL....all we need is Why and When.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not sure which has the most class...the team or the player... as Ichiro retires.

I have achieved so many of my dreams in baseball,” Ichiro said in a statement, “both in my career in Japan and, since 2001, in Major League Baseball. I am honored to end my big league career where it started, with Seattle, and think it is fitting that my last games as a professional were played in my home country of Japan."
The 45-year-old Ichiro retires as baseball's active hits leader with 3,089.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, we have Hu in MLB. Watt in NFL, Ware in NHL....all we need is Why and When.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Not sure which has the most class...the team or the player... as Ichiro retires.
> 
> I have achieved so many of my dreams in baseball,” Ichiro said in a statement, “both in my career in Japan and, since 2001, in Major League Baseball. I am honored to end my big league career where it started, with Seattle, and think it is fitting that my last games as a professional were played in my home country of Japan."
> The 45-year-old Ichiro retires as baseball's active hits leader with 3,089.


:clap::clap::clap:

He shall be missed. A great player.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Talk about four great NYC baseball team outfielders!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily, I saw everyone other than Joe D. play.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Talk about four great NYC baseball team outfielders!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily, I saw everyone other than Joe D. play.


Is that a personal photograph Marc?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Is that a personal photograph Marc?


Sadly, no, Rp. But I do have an autographed pic of Willie Mays and Leo D. that my wife got for me in Cooperstown, NY. :love2:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

This might bring a smile to Giant fans......little whispers sez the Giants want Kevin Pillar......hmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> This might bring a smile to Giant fans......little whispers sez the Giants want Kevin Pillar......hmmmmmm


I like Pillar. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/giants-make-roster-moves-as-opening-day-nears


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, with the start of the 2019 season upon us, we need to make predictions. 

Of course, I am hoping for the Giants, the Mets or the Jays to win the World Series. If I had to bet, I would bet on either the Yankees or Houston representing the AL, and Washington representing the NL ................... with the AL team winning it all. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So, it’s a bit early for the NL in my book, but as for the AL.....I’m leaning to Cleveland again. Yanks have power but I think their pitching will be suspect, Jays medium power and less inclined to run, average pitching, Boston has both power and pitching but I’m wondering on the hunger over 162 games....and they and the Yanks will burn each other out.

Awaiting the NL, I still like Atlanta, but SD have such a great farm. Phillies have acquired some talent...but I still think Harper detracts. That said I had picked them last year. The Cards. need pitching but got the best player in the pool. So should be interesting. Giants and Dodgers won’t be in it I’m afraid.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So, it’s a bit early for the NL in my book, but as for the AL.....I’m leaning to Cleveland again. Yanks have power but I think their pitching will be suspect, Jays medium power and less inclined to run, average pitching, Boston has both power and pitching but I’m wondering on the hunger over 162 games....and they and the Yanks will burn each other out.
> 
> Awaiting the NL, I still like Atlanta, but SD have such a great farm. Phillies have acquired some talent...but I still think Harper detracts. That said I had picked them last year. The Cards. need pitching but got the best player in the pool. So should be interesting. Giants and Dodgers won’t be in it I’m afraid.


We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rps said:


> Giants and Dodgers won’t be in it I’m afraid.





Dr.G. said:


> We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Soon as I saw Rp's comment, I thought, them's fighting words with Marc! 

Play nice now boys! :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Soon as I saw Rp's comment, I thought, them's fighting words with Marc!
> 
> Play nice now boys! :heybaby:


Well, the Dodgers not making it = :clap::clap::clap::clap:
The Giants not making it = :-----(


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

On the 50th anniversary of the Expos’ first season, those involved are now talking more seriously about the prospect of MLB’s permanent return to Montreal, upping lobbying efforts and negotiating for land for a new stadium.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...3RWTPPNrqsMqdNt9wbSweHqYxkMcMeSq9SC5ZzzBIbmA8

Good to hear.  I liked Kevin Pillar on the Jays, and shall like him even more now that he is a SF Giant.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hate to gloat but..........the Giants just picked up a player who will help them immediately. Shapiro is draining the swamp...not expecting much from the Jays for about 3 years.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hate to gloat but..........the Giants just picked up a player who will help them immediately. Shapiro is draining the swamp...not expecting much from the Jays for about 3 years.....


Yes, Pilar will be a fine addition to the outfield, especially his clutch fielding. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

April 2, 2017: Madison Bumgarner becomes the first pitcher to hit two home runs on Opening Day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

May 2, 1939 (80 years ago today) - Lou Gehrig consoles Babe Dahlgren for replacing Gehrig in the line-up ending his consecutive-game streak at 2,130.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/gia...6iKWjGwmgrpdYuG-KY0Z9spjpUexYhnmNTMr4kei9klbg

"It matched the largest comeback win in Giants history and marked the fifth time the club has accomplished the feat. San Francisco also came back from an eight-run deficit on Sept. 8, 1947 at Pittsburgh; April 14, 1970 at Atlanta; Sept. 23, 1970 at Los Angeles; and Sept. 4, 1989 at Cincinnati."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...rtedly-block-deals-to-these-eight-contenders/

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not "Mad Bum"


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I would trade him. The Giants aren’t that deep farm-wise. I don’t look at games as much as series. If the normal series is 3 games the Giants are 4 series out.....which is a lot. There will be many moves by the end of July....rebuild, rebuild, rebuild.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I would trade him. The Giants aren’t that deep farm-wise. I don’t look at games as much as series. If the normal series is 3 games the Giants are 4 series out.....which is a lot. There will be many moves by the end of July....rebuild, rebuild, rebuild.


Maybe, but I still don't want to see him traded.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting. Watching the SF Giants vs the TO Blue Jays right now on TSN.

Today, Shaun Anderson became the first Giants pitcher since 1900 (per Elias) to record 2 hits in his MLB debut.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/bru...iN3SvU2TIWfTNQaetnrHSduOl5SyXrLcoHpXB1hBdSaRI

Good for him.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/bru...iN3SvU2TIWfTNQaetnrHSduOl5SyXrLcoHpXB1hBdSaRI
> 
> Good for him.


You think Hall of Fame for him?....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> You think Hall of Fame for him?....


Maybe. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/san-francisco-giants-colorado-rockies-390715227/

Wow!!! The SF Giants getting good pitching AND great hitting in the same game. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

And in Colorado......

You think the Stro-man is heading to the Yanks?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> And in Colorado......
> 
> You think the Stro-man is heading to the Yanks?


I hope not.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well the recent trade history of the Jays under the Shapiro era hasn’t been ...... how shall I put it......stellar. Stro will be gone and the Jays will get jack for him. Look what they got for Happ, Pearce, Encarnacion, Urshela...and the list goes on.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well the recent trade history of the Jays under the Shapiro era hasn’t been ...... how shall I put it......stellar. Stro will be gone and the Jays will get jack for him. Look what they got for Happ, Pearce, Encarnacion, Urshela...and the list goes on.


Sad, but all too true, Rp.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So it’s about time for predictions.....

Marc, what two teams from each league do you think will be in the finals....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So it’s about time for predictions.....
> 
> Marc, what two teams from each league do you think will be in the finals....


The Yanks will fight it out with Houston in the AL, with the Yanks winning (if their players can stay healthy by the end of the season). In the NL, The Dodgers will beat out Atlanta to go to the World Series, setting up a classic Yankees/Dodgers World Series rematch. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think in series, so the Dodgers have 3 series up in their division...but the wild card is open. I haven’t ruled out Philly, which depends on who in their pitching staff they shore up. Washington needs a spark plug. That said, the Brewers are still in it and I fear them. While the NL Central is still fully open ( last place only 5.5 out )....the Cubs seem like a lock. So in the NL I see Cubs vs Brewers with the Brewers taking the NL.

The AL appears all Yanks, but the Rays could make life interesting for the Yanks....who need pitching. The Twins surprised me and I wouldn’t rule them out. So it comes down to surprises for me...I wouldn’t be surprised if it is a Twins and A’s final. The A’s are another fear team. Flipping a coin here...but I think the AL goes to the Twins.

The WS would be Brewers-Twins. My Braves need pitching, I don’t think they can afford it. Cleveland may be out as well .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think in series, so the Dodgers have 3 series up in their division...but the wild card is open. I haven’t ruled out Philly, which depends on who in their pitching staff they shore up. Washington needs a spark plug. That said, the Brewers are still in it and I fear them. While the NL Central is still fully open ( last place only 5.5 out )....the Cubs seem like a lock. So in the NL I see Cubs vs Brewers with the Brewers taking the NL.
> 
> The AL appears all Yanks, but the Rays could make life interesting for the Yanks....who need pitching. The Twins surprised me and I wouldn’t rule them out. So it comes down to surprises for me...I wouldn’t be surprised if it is a Twins and A’s final. The A’s are another fear team. Flipping a coin here...but I think the AL goes to the Twins.
> 
> The WS would be Brewers-Twins. My Braves need pitching, I don’t think they can afford it. Cleveland may be out as well .


We shall see. My SF Giants need hitting and pitching like they had yesterday .... and have it for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...umgarner-and-marcus-stroman-to-al-contenders/

Could Mad Bum be headed to the NY Yankees???????????????


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...umgarner-and-marcus-stroman-to-al-contenders/
> 
> Could Mad Bum be headed to the NY Yankees???????????????


Why not, they certainly need his bat! But I would be leaning more to the Mets two pitchers heading to the Yanks..... The Braves need pitching...and hey have an ex Jay GM....so..........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Why not, they certainly need his bat! But I would be leaning more to the Mets two pitchers heading to the Yanks..... The Braves need pitching...and hey have an ex Jay GM....so..........


I want Mad Bum to stay with the Giants. I did not like the way they treated Tim Lincecum . He helped the Giants win three World Series championships in a five-year span. We shall see.

https://www.mlb.com/news/tim-lincecum-released-by-texas-rangers-c280034796


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think the Giants will be sellers in a buyers market. They will have a new manager next year so it should be getting young talent to develop.
The Padres have one of the best farm systems in the league....in fact, I thought this would be their year, but the Giants need to develop theirs to the Padres and Braves level if they are to move along. The Dodgers have a great system which keys on pitching...so they could sit......if I was them I’d grab Smoak....he and Muncy would be deadly going into the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think the Giants will be sellers in a buyers market. They will have a new manager next year so it should be getting young talent to develop.
> The Padres have one of the best farm systems in the league....in fact, I thought this would be their year, but the Giants need to develop theirs to the Padres and Braves level if they are to move along. The Dodgers have a great system which keys on pitching...so they could sit......if I was them I’d grab Smoak....he and Muncy would be deadly going into the playoffs.


We shall see. I don't think that the Giants or the Jays should hold fire-sale trades and give away talent for little in return.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Sadly, Marc, that has not been the case with the Jays lately.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sadly, Marc, that has not been the case with the Jays lately.


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ns-have-checked-in-on-matt-boyd-shane-greene/

Some interesting names being considered. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amazing. In Stroman's first ten games pitching for the Jays this season, they scored ten runs for him. Tonight, the Jays have given him 12 runs. As well, he is shutting out the Tigers so far into the 7th inning.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing. In Stroman's first ten games pitching for the Jays this season, they scored ten runs for him. Tonight, the Jays have given him 12 runs. As well, he is shutting out the Tigers so far into the 7th inning.


Don’t think deGromm will be shedding any tears. But I see the Stro-man in pin stripes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don’t think deGromm will be shedding any tears. But I see the Stro-man in pin stripes.


We shall see. Giants are now at .500 for the season. :clap::clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Going over the numbers, I think the AL East is over. The Yanks have a 9 game lead on the Rays.....but the Rays have only 2 games left with the Yanks, so at the current win ratio TB is done. That said, the Red Sox have 12 games left with the Yanks and are 10 games back. So at current win ratio and if the Sox can sweep the Yanks...Sox win. But if that happens I’m not sure which team I would request the urine tests from....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Going over the numbers, I think the AL East is over. The Yanks have a 9 game lead on the Rays.....but the Rays have only 2 games left with the Yanks, so at the current win ratio TB is done. That said, the Red Sox have 12 games left with the Yanks and are 10 games back. So at current win ratio and if the Sox can sweep the Yanks...Sox win. But if that happens I’m not sure which team I would request the urine tests from....


A valid speculation, Rp. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...roman-in-separate-trades-dodgers-eye-vazquez/

Interesting possibility. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow, just saw the Blue Jays beat Tampa with 6 home runs after being down 9-2 in the 6th inning.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm guessing this would be classified as a good catch... with maybe some luck thrown in as well...

https://hayhogi.vn/386f437d10deec72/baseball-flying-audience-towards-holds-baseball-with-hand

Hmmm... sorry, the URL doesn't allow mw to access the site when posted here for some reason. Maybe it might work for some, but doubtful. Sorry.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Patrick, I’ll say!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

@RPS


Rps said:


> Patrick, I’ll say!



Were you actually able to get to the site to see the video RP???

For some reason I don't seem to be allowed to and all I get is this:
_*You have no permission to access this site!*_

Anyway, I hope the link works for some.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> @RPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got there and watched the vid, no issues.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...vdg5NoHK9ex2wxKxbP9I7oDn9ngc0FglHx320mG190mU4

Well, that was expected, but not this particular trade.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> I got there and watched the vid, no issues.



Thanks, and the URL works when I use my Firefox, but not so with one normally used Google Chrome.

That's the second serious goof up I've had with Google Chrome lately.

I wonder what's causing the problem on this one???


EDIT:
Strange... If I double click the URLIn the post above I get:
_*You have no permission to access this site!*_

If I copy the URL and paste it into Chrome, It takes me right to the page without any problem.

A little bit bazaar...



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well that is interesting. Wonder if he will stay or will be traded in a package further this week. Syndergaard is open....Matz is open as well. The Mets have almost as dysfunctional a management team as the Jays.

I think they will get squat for Stro from the Mets. Shapiro and Co. have got to go...and you watch they will get zip in return....so if you are keeping track...Stro, Donaldson, Toot ( they may get a pass here as he has now retired ) the EN man...need I say more.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well that is interesting. Wonder if he will stay or will be traded in a package further this week. Syndergaard is open....Matz is open as well. The Mets have almost as dysfunctional a management team as the Jays.
> 
> I think they will get squat for Stro from the Mets. Shapiro and Co. have got to go...and you watch they will get zip in return....so if you are keeping track...Stro, Donaldson, Toot ( they may get a pass here as he has now retired ) the EN man...need I say more.


Sadly, I agree. They are getting rid of quality players for little in return.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ard-felipe-vazquez-among-big-names-not-dealt/

Interesting who is not going anywhere.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think a lot of this has to do with the Dodgers. In the NL, who would take a chance to go to the WC only to get wiped by the Dodgers. One thing is clear, the Mets and Jays have got to dump their management team. 

I’m sorry but if you look at those two teams ( and they are classic examples of teams who people thought should be there ) they have made bone head moves which do not improve their team, only deplete it. I would expect the owners to get antsy.

I’m old school....you can’t beat a strong farm system.....Atlanta, Yanks, San Diego....and watch Pittsburgh next year.... the Mets have a dreadful farm system and the Jays have a weak one and seldom use what they have until it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I’m old school....you can’t beat a strong farm system....."

Me too. :clap::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

What amazes me is that everyone talks about needing pitchers.....if I owned a team I would copy the Dodgers approach. Let’s face it they have had about a dozen Cy Young winners and about 30 No Hitters......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> What amazes me is that everyone talks about needing pitchers.....if I owned a team I would copy the Dodgers approach. Let’s face it they have had about a dozen Cy Young winners and about 30 No Hitters......


That was the Dodgers approach once they moved to LA in 1958. They won it all in 1959, and had Kofax and Drysdale in the early 1960s to help them contend. The SF Giants relied on power, with Mays, McCovey, Cepeda, et al hitting home runs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now the SF Giants need to focus upon getting that NL Wild Card spot.

https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...1LOO_CainITXccvn2zSzVm5biwXYBHh7d0vp4dtGUO_Qc


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The NY Yankees have hit 19 home runs in their last four games ................ and tonight's game against the Jays is only half over.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think the Yanks have it. Boston losing that series to the Yanks May have killed their season. They are 5 games out of a WC spot and I don’t see them making that up....in reality they have 3 teams ahead of them. Houston has it locked but the Twins and Cleveland will make it interesting....much to Boston’s dismay I think. Dodgers have a lock, Braves can’t seem to shake Washington so that will be interesting. Chicago has two on their tale. All this hurts the Giants run for a WC as there are 4 teams in front of them despite only being 3.5 out. The Mets seem interesting as does Cincinnati ,


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think the Yanks have it. Boston losing that series to the Yanks May have killed their season. They are 5 games out of a WC spot and I don’t see them making that up....in reality they have 3 teams ahead of them. Houston has it locked but the Twins and Cleveland will make it interesting....much to Boston’s dismay I think. Dodgers have a lock, Braves can’t seem to shake Washington so that will be interesting. Chicago has two on their tale. All this hurts the Giants run for a WC as there are 4 teams in front of them despite only being 3.5 out. The Mets seem interesting as does Cincinnati ,


Well, we shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...s-astros-one-of-the-best-in-baseball-history/

Baltimore in 1971 or the Indians in 1954 would be my top two selections.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...s-astros-one-of-the-best-in-baseball-history/
> 
> Baltimore in 1971 or the Indians in 1954 would be my top two selections.


I’m kind of partial to Oakland and the Mets...


I surprised the Expos never got a mention.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’m kind of partial to Oakland and the Mets...
> 
> 
> I surprised the Expos never got a mention.


The Mets and the Giants were my sentimental favorites. At least the 1954 NY Giants made a mess of the Cleveland Indians' pitching staff in the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Watched some games on TV yesterday and this afternoon. What is with the black and white uniforms with nicknames instead of real names on their backs?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi Marc, it was “players weekend”. Players could wear different shoes and used personal styled bats and gloves. This was too bring out their personalities. They did this last year but the teams had their normal H/A uniforms. Also with their nick names. Some genius ( who knows it could be Mr. T as it was so dumb ) thought they all should wear black and white. Dreadful uniforms.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, it was “players weekend”. Players could wear different shoes and used personal styled bats and gloves. This was too bring out their personalities. They did this last year but the teams had their normal H/A uniforms. Also with their nick names. Some genius ( who knows it could be Mr. T as it was so dumb ) thought they all should wear black and white. Dreadful uniforms.


I did not mind the nicknames on the uniforms, but the black and white uniforms were, as you contend, "dreadful". XX)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/gametracker/live/[email protected]/

Verlander has a no hitter going into the 9th inning.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I’m watching it now. If he gets it, it will be his second against the Jays.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’m watching it now. If he gets it, it will be his second against the Jays.


He did it, and is only the third pitcher in baseball history to do it against the same team.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It's not easy to become the first player in New York Yankees history to do something. Yet on Sunday, first baseman Mike Ford did just that. Ford, who won the game against the Oakland Athletics, became the first Yankees rookie to ever hit a pinch-hit walk-off home run.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, that’s the joy of baseball.....the creating of records to be broken. I think it was in Major League that the Uke played that up. But you are right with the Yanks ( and Dodgers and Giants ) history it’s hard to find something unique.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, that’s the joy of baseball.....the creating of records to be broken. I think it was in Major League that the Uke played that up. But you are right with the Yanks ( and Dodgers and Giants ) history it’s hard to find something unique.


So true, Rp. Still, one of my earliest real memories was being tossed up in the air on Oct. 3rd, 1951. I still have fear of heights ................. but have been a Giants fan ever since. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow!!!!! Jays getting both hitting AND pitching tonight.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So.......it is possible this season to have 4 teams with 100 wins and 4 with 100 losses. MLB states the number of home runs is not the ball, but check out the home runs in the minor leagues.....also up.....I guess those clubs have analytics as well.........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So.......it is possible this season to have 4 teams with 100 wins and 4 with 100 losses. MLB states the number of home runs is not the ball, but check out the home runs in the minor leagues.....also up.....I guess those clubs have analytics as well.........


Interesting stats, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

On this day, back in 1969, Willie Mays became the 2nd player in MLB history to reach 600 home runs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

With his nine strikeouts last night, Madison Bumgarner now has 203 strikeouts this year, giving him four career 200+ strikeout seasons.

The four 200+ strikeout seasons ties him for the second-most in SF-era (1958-pres.) history with Tim Lincecum and Gaylord Perry.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...bot-umpires-during-arizona-fall-league-games/

Not sure if this will work. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I’m a moderate purist....but I’ve come to see replays as game delayers in any sport where they are used. That said, umpires are as integral to the essence of baseball as are the players. MLB is going down the wrong road here and are going to ruin the game....you might as well watch a video game.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

While most pundits are saying it will be the Dodgers in the NL, Washington and St. Louis would scare me if I was a Dodger. The Yanks need to look at Houston and Oakland. This might be an interesting playoff with the big guns going down early. I don’t think my Braves have the pitching staff to compete in this soirée....hoping they do but they have been losing games they should have won....really should have won the NL but didn’t....that is a trend that’s hard to shake.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I used to watch and enjoy the playoffs and the world series every year, but haven't done so now in many years. Perhaps it is time to reinvest some time in baseball this fall, we shall see.

I still remember the way KMON radio 560 AM (pronounced c'mon radio) back in the 1950s used to attract baseball listeners with this slogan: 

*"Whether you have a national interest in the American League, or a purely American interest in the National League, KMON radio is your place for baseball."*

Probably still fits well about 70 years later now. 

KMON is still going strong: https://streema.com/radios/KMON

I used to listen to it every day on my very own tiny first transistor radio that I carried everywhere as a kid.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’m a moderate purist....but I’ve come to see replays as game delayers in any sport where they are used. That said, umpires are as integral to the essence of baseball as are the players. MLB is going down the wrong road here and are going to ruin the game....you might as well watch a video game.


Agreed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> While most pundits are saying it will be the Dodgers in the NL, Washington and St. Louis would scare me if I was a Dodger. The Yanks need to look at Houston and Oakland. This might be an interesting playoff with the big guns going down early. I don’t think my Braves have the pitching staff to compete in this soirée....hoping they do but they have been losing games they should have won....really should have won the NL but didn’t....that is a trend that’s hard to shake.


We shall see. I still feel that a NY/LA World Series is possible. Will we see a replay of 1955 or 1956????????????


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I used to watch and enjoy the playoffs and the world series every year, but haven't done so now in many years. Perhaps it is time to reinvest some time in baseball this fall, we shall see.
> 
> I still remember the way KMON radio 560 AM (pronounced c'mon radio) back in the 1950s used to attract baseball listeners with this slogan:
> 
> ...


I recall being in public school when the principal came on the school-wide PA and apologized to all the teachers for the interruption, but he wanted to pipe in the possible final out of this game back on Oct. 8th, 1956. I was a NY Giants fan back then (and still root for the SF Giants to this day) and wanted to see the Yankees beat the Brooklyn Dodgers. As a baseball fan, I wanted to hear that whomever was pitching and for whatever team, pitch this perfect game. He did ........... and no one else has ever matched this great accomplishment. :clap::clap::clap::clap:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crTFMCkG7cU[/ame]


https://sabr.org/gamesproj/game/october-8-1956-don-larsen-s-perfect-game


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> I used to watch and enjoy the playoffs and the world series every year, but haven't done so now in many years. Perhaps it is time to reinvest some time in baseball this fall, we shall see.
> 
> I still remember the way KMON radio 560 AM (pronounced c'mon radio) back in the 1950s used to attract baseball listeners with this slogan:
> 
> ...


Listened to it as well. With old tube radios in my car that station boomed into Calgary all the way from great Falls. Most days I caught Paul Harvey during my lunch break, I think he came on at around 12:30. I went to see him talk live in a little town Cascade Montana, was most likely July 4th 1970. Vietnam was still in full swing and I recall he painted a particularly vicious stereotype of the Canadian draft dodgers. I knew three of them at the time and none of them remotely resembled his portrayal. I was standing next to an old rancher and he surprised me by saying he wished his son had gone to Canada instead of being drafted.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So the NL is set: St Louis vs my Braves, Nats vs Dodgers. Don’t think my guys have the arms in the late innings. So I’m thinking the Cards will surprise. As for the Nats/Dodgers.....I’m thinking the Nats May be thinking they are the team of destiny here. Either way my NL choice for the Series is still the Cards......for the AL we shall see. I’ve been thinking the A’s for a while now so we will see...Tampa Bay has been lost in the coverage lately.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Listened to it as well. With old tube radios in my car that station boomed into Calgary all the way from great Falls. Most days I caught Paul Harvey during my lunch break, I think he came on at around 12:30. I went to see him talk live in a little town Cascade Montana, was most likely July 4th 1970. Vietnam was still in full swing and I recall he painted a particularly vicious stereotype of the Canadian draft dodgers. I knew three of them at the time and none of them remotely resembled his portrayal. I was standing next to an old rancher and he surprised me by saying he wished his son had gone to Canada instead of being drafted.


Interesting account of Paul Harvey, Bob. He would have made a great baseball radio announcer due to his style of speaking. "And that's the rest of the story". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So the NL is set: St Louis vs my Braves, Nats vs Dodgers. Don’t think my guys have the arms in the late innings. So I’m thinking the Cards will surprise. As for the Nats/Dodgers.....I’m thinking the Nats May be thinking they are the team of destiny here. Either way my NL choice for the Series is still the Cards......for the AL we shall see. I’ve been thinking the A’s for a while now so we will see...Tampa Bay has been lost in the coverage lately.


Interesting. I am rooting for the Washington Nationals to win one for both DC and Montreal. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Today is the 68th anniversary of "The Shot Heard Round the World", which is my earliest authentic and verified (by my mother) memory.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09BVTJD4STQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHSdzb37uOg

Trivia question -- Who was on deck after Thompson hit his home run? Hint --

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ayajfyt90mE


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting playoff games today.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rp, your Braves have taken a playoff lead for the first time since 2002.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, your Braves have taken a playoff lead for the first time since 2002.


Well I must say that was one of the best games I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well I must say that was one of the best games I’ve seen in a while.


True. Close to the very end.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This year's playoffs are full of expected outcomes ........... and some surprises. Good baseball is being played, with some great pitching performances and clutch hitting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rp, your Braves have again pulled ahead of the Cards.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rp, your Braves lost a close one in extra innings.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Rp, your Braves lost a close one in extra innings.


Marc in a prior post my thoughts were the Braves didn’t have it in the pitching area. I also indicated they should fear the Cards. The Dodger need to watch the Nats. As I said earlier, I think the big guns will go down. Yanks-Houston will be interesting. I’m leaning to the Stros....and for the NL, picking the Cards.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc in a prior post my thoughts were the Braves didn’t have it in the pitching area. I also indicated they should fear the Cards. The Dodger need to watch the Nats. As I said earlier, I think the big guns will go down. Yanks-Houston will be interesting. I’m leaning to the Stros....and for the NL, picking the Cards.


We shall see, mon ami. If Washington loses, I might just have to start rooting for the Yanks as my hometown favorite. I only rooted for them when they played the Dodgers.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> ...If Washington loses, I might just have to start rooting for the Yanks...


Booo .. There's never a good justification for rooting for the yankees 


BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> Booo .. There's never a good justification for rooting for the yankees
> 
> 
> BReligion


True. Sadly, my SF Giants, TO Bluejays and NY Mets are not in the playoffs. :-( Wait until next year.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion said:


> Booo .. There's never a good justification for rooting for the yankees
> 
> 
> BReligion


BR, what’s your call for the Series?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> BR, what’s your call for the Series?


Have to go with the home team -- NYC all the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rp, your Braves are getting blown away by the Cards tonight.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yup. If a guy went out for a beer at first pitch it would be 5 zip by he got back. I picked the Cards over the Braves. I also think if the Dodgers can finish the Nats, the Cards could take them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup. If a guy went out for a beer at first pitch it would be 5 zip by he got back. I picked the Cards over the Braves. I also think if the Dodgers can finish the Nats, the Cards could take them.


I think that we will see a rematch of the 1955/56 World Series ............. with no perfect game and I am not sure who will win. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

We will see. But the TV execs sure as hell want that matchup.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> We will see. But the TV execs sure as hell want that matchup.


True ............... but that is out of the picture now. Kershaw allowed 2 HRs to blow Game 5. Such is Life.

I shall be rooting for Washington to win it all ................ in memory of the Montreal Expos ..................... and Walter Johnson. We shall see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Check out the daily gif baseball pitches today!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Check out the daily gif baseball pitches today!


 What a difference between the two pitches!!!


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Rps said:


> BR, what’s your call for the Series?


I am hoping Astros vs Nationals, but I fear it will be Yanks VS Cards.

BReligion


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

This the reason it’s hard to hit them. TBS had a piece on the release with 3 pitches and the motion was identical for all 3 but there was a curve, slider, and fast ball....very interesting.

Still picking the Cards....but the Nats could see themselves as the team of destiny....those are hard to beat. Mark my words, all the sure things will be going down. Don’t be surprised if it is a Cards/Tampa series.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> I am hoping Astros vs Nationals, but I fear it will be Yanks VS Cards.
> 
> BReligion


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> This the reason it’s hard to hit them. TBS had a piece on the release with 3 pitches and the motion was identical for all 3 but there was a curve, slider, and fast ball....very interesting.
> 
> Still picking the Cards....but the Nats could see themselves as the team of destiny....those are hard to beat. Mark my words, all the sure things will be going down. Don’t be surprised if it is a Cards/Tampa series.


Interesting.

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cole pitched a great game last night. A Yankees-Houston series will be the highlight of this playoff schedule. May the best team win.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I agree it will be a fun series. The Yanks are an interesting team in that over all batting averages don’t seem to match their homerun records.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I agree it will be a fun series. The Yanks are an interesting team in that over all batting averages don’t seem to match their homerun records.


True ............ and the Twins had one more home run this season than the Yanks.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well I didn’t see the Cards going in 4......guess I’ll go work as a political pundit .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well I didn’t see the Cards going in 4......guess I’ll go work as a political pundit .


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

October 17, 1989: Game 3 of the '89 World Series.

31 minutes prior to the scheduled first pitch at Candlestick Park, a 6.9 earthquake shook the Bay Area like never before.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I remember that...I was at a Kinsmen meeting and suddenly there was a blackout.....about 30 minutes later the power came on and we heard what happened. What was weird was the game broadcast crew of Al Michaels and team was he only feed that was still broadcasting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I remember that...I was at a Kinsmen meeting and suddenly there was a blackout.....about 30 minutes later the power came on and we heard what happened. What was weird was the game broadcast crew of Al Michaels and team was he only feed that was still broadcasting.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Still one of the greatest.

https://time.com/3878589/babe-ruth-...2nSxLWlgaHiWHMzX6BQmbxTQX8BzoiNncoMQxBGpT_PGk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

#s 4, 7 and 9 are my favorites, for obvious reasons.

https://www.mlb.com/news/world-series-of-2010s-ranked

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/buster-posey-2019-season-overview


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

For me, 69 Mets and 80 Phillies......and maybe 72 A’s......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> For me, 69 Mets and 80 Phillies......and maybe 72 A’s......


The list was for the 2010-19 decade. Still, the 69 Mets were "The Amazing Mets". :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Yanks jumped on Verlander in the first inning tonight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Yanks have survived to play another day. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Should be a good game .... coin flip I think.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Should be a good game .... coin flip I think.


I agree. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

So far, the coin flip is not going in favor of the Yanks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Stayed up late to see a wild 9th inning last night ................. and a Yankees loss. Such is Life. Now I shall root for the Nats. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thesundaye...-6xmT5Za30xk1p8egKaBnCeTWTBGjWf3-DYuTl0980POU

An interesting article if you know about the Black Sox scandal.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thesundaye...-6xmT5Za30xk1p8egKaBnCeTWTBGjWf3-DYuTl0980POU
> 
> An interesting article if you know about the Black Sox scandal.


Yup, baseball lore is wonderful. I find it interesting that in the NFL they never wanted a team in Vegas due to “gambling”.....but if you watch their broadcasts much are sponsored by betting sites....injury lists....probably to even out the betting. Gambling has always been part of league sports....as is the sports lore....”say it ain’t so”


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup, baseball lore is wonderful. I find it interesting that in the NFL they never wanted a team in Vegas due to “gambling”.....but if you watch their broadcasts much are sponsored by betting sites....injury lists....probably to even out the betting. Gambling has always been part of league sports....as is the sports lore....”say it ain’t so”


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nats in 7. We shall see.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

It's Time For Automated Ball And Strike Calls In MLB



> The Yankees got beaten fair and square, and they have nobody to blame but themselves. And the crap calls at the plate hurt both teams last night, so this isn't a partisan gripe about the inherent unfairness of MLB toward The Yankees (that's for another rant).
> 
> But the strike zone last night was pathetic, and it affected the play of both teams. When a batter has to wonder where the strike zone is, in addition to having just a split-second to decide whether to swing, it plays havoc with the essence of the game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL said:


> It's Time For Automated Ball And Strike Calls In MLB


I am torn on this one, FeXL. I watch the games and see the box that they superimpose in front of the batter. Then watch the image that replicates the trajectory of the ball. There are times when I have thought "that was a strike" or "that was no strike". Still, I guess I am a bit of a purist when it comes to calling balls and strikes. Still, instant replay has helped in determining if a runner reached base before or after the throw. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> I am torn on this one, FeXL. I watch the games and see the box that they superimpose in front of the batter. Then watch the image that replicates the trajectory of the ball. There are times when I have thought "that was a strike" or "that was no strike". Still, I guess I am a bit of a purist when it comes to calling balls and strikes. Still, instant replay has helped in determining if a runner reached base before or after the throw. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


+1

It's part of the game and part of the adjustment that all players need to make as the game goes on. 

As long as an umpire is consistent that's all that should matter. You are getting the outside of the plate or the high fastball, or you are not. IF an umpire isn't consistent that's a problem and really they shouldn't be behind the plate at this level. 

BReligion


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't really have an opinion on it. It just happened to be the latest of a few articles I've read on the subject in the last couple months or so.



Dr.G. said:


> I am torn on this one, FeXL.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This wasn't the pitching duel I thought it might be for game 1. Max Scherzer versus Gerrit Cole both ran out of gas mid-game. Still, the Nats won and they are closer to a World Series title than they were at this time yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> +1
> 
> It's part of the game and part of the adjustment that all players need to make as the game goes on.
> 
> ...


A valid point. So long as the batters and pitchers can expect a high or low strike zone, both may adjust throughout the game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Strasburg vs Verlander .................... this should be quite the pitching matchup tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Washington really poured in on to Houston last night. Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Players with 3-HR games in World Series history:
Babe Ruth (1926 & 1928)
Reggie Jackson (1977)
Albert Pujols (2011)
Pablo Sandoval (2012)
- end of list -


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Max Scherzer is not starting Game 5 for the Nationals -- not good new for the Nats.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Washington's hitters are not doing their part tonight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Strasburg vs Verlander once again tomorrow .................... this should be quite the pitching match up. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hopefully I can get to see what may be the final game. The Stros have hitting through their line up. But this has been an away series so far so it may continue but I doubt it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hopefully I can get to see what may be the final game. The Stros have hitting through their line up. But this has been an away series so far so it may continue but I doubt it.


We shall see. Washington's bats need to wake up if they are to have any chance. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great game last night. Strasburg should have been allowed to go for a complete game. Still, it is all on the line tonight. Go Nats!!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well I would like to see the Nats win as I lean more to the NL game....but for many they are cheering for them as the ghost of the Expos...but after 15 years these guys are not the ‘Spo’s. Let’s hope the Monday Curse can be avoided. Verlander is now, what, 0 and 6 in World Series play? Wonder if that will hurt his HoF chances.

So, who you picking for MVP in each league? For me it would be Springer in the AL. And as much as I like Freeman, I’m thinking Rendon in the NL.

Best acquisition this year, hands down for me was Goldschmidt.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well I would like to see the Nats win as I lean more to the NL game....but for many they are cheering for them as the ghost of the Expos...but after 15 years these guys are not the ‘Spo’s. Let’s hope the Monday Curse can be avoided. Verlander is now, what, 0 and 6 in World Series play? Wonder if that will hurt his HoF chances.
> 
> So, who you picking for MVP in each league? For me it would be Springer in the AL. And as much as I like Freeman, I’m thinking Rendon in the NL.
> 
> Best acquisition this year, hands down for me was Goldschmidt.


If the Nats win, it will be a first -- each home team lost each game played at home. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Max Scherzer starts for the Nationals, and he's opposed by Houston's Zack Greinke. This will mark the first time ever that two former Cy Young winners have started a World Series Game 7.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Don’t see Scherzer going 3.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don’t see Scherzer going 3.


We shall see. So long as the Nats win, I shall be happy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don’t see Scherzer going 3.


Sadly, you might be right. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Washington Nationals finally won. Too bad they could not have done this when they were the Montreal Expos. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting article about the Nats.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...ory-beginners-guide-senators-grays-nationals/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I got nuthin’.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I got nuthin’.


Well, I told you not to bet on Houston.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What a game!!! https://sabr.org/gamesproj/game/jul...NshxjSSt4LOovP98hl4_jCt3rp0VcR00XZ2Q9o_ukSA6g


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

November 1, 2010: "For the first time in 52 years, the Giants are World Champions!" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk5pGUEOMn8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TmFxg7M7Yg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cozyVqGdDjo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/new-york-mets-name-carlos-beltran-new-manager/

An interesting choice.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

True, but I believe their issues are based a level higher.

p.s. I think Calloway will come back to haunt them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> True, but I believe their issues are based a level higher.
> 
> p.s. I think Calloway will come back to haunt them.


We shall see. I always wanted to see Willie Mays manage some teach. Such is Life.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Now that would be a good selection I think. Who I think could help the Mets is Ron Washington......his age might be a factor though as more and more old school guys are being ignored. I really liked what Atlanta did with Snickers......an .org-man getting a shot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Now that would be a good selection I think. Who I think could help the Mets is Ron Washington......his age might be a factor though as more and more old school guys are being ignored. I really liked what Atlanta did with Snickers......an .org-man getting a shot.


Yes, Willie Mays certainly knew all aspects of the game. Ron Washington would also be a good choice, as would Dusty Baker.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Big parade for the Nats taking place right now in Washington, DC


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/madison-bumgarner-will-smith-qualifying-offers

We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

B-man is only 30, so might be worth a look on the market. The issue I see is with the new rule changes they are looking at, especially when it comes to pitching changes, I think lefties will be a thing of the past....you don’t want his contract running over potential rule changes.That said, baseball seems to have swallowed more than it’s share of dumb pills. Pitchers do not slow the game down as much as, pick off plays, foul balls, and TV broadcasts. You want to speed the game up, limit the number of foul balls.....I mean a foul ball on a third strike on a bunt and you are gone....but fouling off 23 pitches is exciting?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> B-man is only 30, so might be worth a look on the market. The issue I see is with the new rule changes they are looking at, especially when it comes to pitching changes, I think lefties will be a thing of the past....you don’t want his contract running over potential rule changes.That said, baseball seems to have swallowed more than it’s share of dumb pills. Pitchers do not slow the game down as much as, pick off plays, foul balls, and TV broadcasts. You want to speed the game up, limit the number of foul balls.....I mean a foul ball on a third strike on a bunt and you are gone....but fouling off 23 pitches is exciting?


My SF Giants include Bumgarner and Smith.

Limit foul balls ................... interesting, but I guess I am a purist. Let me stay at bat until I get a hit or am called out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...k-extension-with-mookie-betts-this-offseason/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about this.....I could see Syndergaard.....but Bumgarner...hmmmmmm big bucks maybe. If I was Atlanta I’d be thinking Betts, their internal pitching system seems to be working just fine and you would bet the Giants would want a pitcher or two and an infielder for him....plus future draft picks. Too expensive for me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Not sure how I feel about this.....I could see Syndergaard.....but Bumgarner...hmmmmmm big bucks maybe. If I was Atlanta I’d be thinking Betts, their internal pitching system seems to be working just fine and you would bet the Giants would want a pitcher or two and an infielder for him....plus future draft picks. Too expensive for me.


We shall see.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Limit foul balls ................... interesting, but I guess I am a purist. Let me stay at bat until I get a hit or am called out.


+1 as long as you get a piece (and said piece doesn't go into the catchers mit) your still alive for as long as it takes

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BReligion said:


> +1 as long as you get a piece (and said piece doesn't go into the catchers mit) your still alive for as long as it takes
> 
> BReligion


I agree.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

BReligion said:


> +1 as long as you get a piece (and said piece doesn't go into the catchers mit) your still alive for as long as it takes
> 
> BReligion


Would that not be the exact description of a third strike bunt foul?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

You could speed up the game using in subtle ways such as:

Standardise the foul space in each ball park, I know this would take years to accomplish....much like my view that all new arenas in the NHL be the size in Europe, but larger more accessible foul areas would mean more foul outs and....as seen in London, more active outfielders.

Once in the batter box if a batter steps out other than avoiding being hit by a ball call it a strike.

Really enforce pitch clock rules

All review calls should have a 20 second rule.....if it is not obvious in replay let the call stand.

Move to a point system....3 points for a win and 1 for a tie ( now that will upset purists )

Allow pitcher substitutions for pitchers who have already have been in the game....but no warm up.

Okay, unleash the hounds......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> You could speed up the game using in subtle ways such as:
> 
> Standardise the foul space in each ball park, I know this would take years to accomplish....much like my view that all new arenas in the NHL be the size in Europe, but larger more accessible foul areas would mean more foul outs and....as seen in London, more active outfielders.
> 
> ...


I don't think your first point will ever be considered, along with the point system, but the others are possibilities. Paix, mon ami.

"Cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of war."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Astros' Justin Verlander wins AL Cy Young Award over teammate Gerrit Cole.

Mets' Jacob deGrom takes NL Cy Young for second straight year.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Astros' Justin Verlander wins AL Cy Young Award over teammate Gerrit Cole.
> 
> Mets' Jacob deGrom takes NL Cy Young for second straight year.


Personally, I would have given it to Cole....but hard to argue really. DeGrom was my choice as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Personally, I would have given it to Cole....but hard to argue really. DeGrom was my choice as well.


Agreed. Wait until next year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting news ...........

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-with-nationals-bumgarner-wants-nine-figures/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting news ...........
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-with-nationals-bumgarner-wants-nine-figures/


Well, I agree that Rendon is gone.....and really I would have kept him over Strasburg who I think will age out over his contract...even with about 90 million held back....not worth it.

Bumgarner might be in the same boat as well. Donaldson is indeed the benefactor....but he has a booster in Atlanta....but Atlanta does have some money issues.

To me, and he does have a few issues, I’d be looking at Syndergaard....might be a bargain pickup with the market today.

Rendon would look good in a Dodgers uni.....or....a Giants.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, I agree that Rendon is gone.....and really I would have kept him over Strasburg who I think will age out over his contract...even with about 90 million held back....not worth it.
> 
> Bumgarner might be in the same boat as well. Donaldson is indeed the benefactor....but he has a booster in Atlanta....but Atlanta does have some money issues.
> 
> ...


Well, the SF Giants need a variety of player if they are to be a contender once again. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well I had the state right with Rendon.....any takers on whether the Angels will win the league....they’ve got to be favourites going into the season.....and they might not be done yet either.....look for another pitcher grab.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well I had the state right with Rendon.....any takers on whether the Angels will win the league....they’ve got to be favourites going into the season.....and they might not be done yet either.....look for another pitcher grab.


The big market teams have the money to spend. We shall see what the Yanks do now.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The big market teams have the money to spend. We shall see what the Yanks do now.


Well after signing Cole to $350 mil, not sure what else they can afford.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well after signing Cole to $350 mil, not sure what else they can afford.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/giants-2020-rotation-without-madison-bumgarner


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Me thinks they will do some shopping....Mets and Yanks look good for the picking.....the Jays already emptied their closet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Me thinks they will do some shopping....Mets and Yanks look good for the picking.....the Jays already emptied their closet.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-game-in-world-series-history-dies-at-age-90/

Sad. The principal of my public school piped in the last half inning of Larsen's perfect game since he knew that many of the students were either Yankee, Dodger or Giants fans. I still get goose bumps when I see the video clips of the last batter striking out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://theweek.com/captured/578968...Up6HtMwEBiuosViANcknUUrYskjZpkN0JBbwDgVDEAw9w


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Strange that with all the No Hitters tossed, about 300, and only about 20 Perfect Games, there was only one in the WS. Quite a feat!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Don Larsen, Only Pitcher To Throw Perfect World Series Game, Dies At 90*

https://www.npr.org/2020/01/02/7929...to-throw-perfect-world-series-game-dies-at-90

Sorry Marc, did not realize you had posted as I did not click the link. I always include the story headline when I post a link to let others know what subject I posted.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Strange that with all the No Hitters tossed, about 300, and only about 20 Perfect Games, there was only one in the WS. Quite a feat!


True. That was the highlight of his career. Quite the accomplishment. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> *Don Larsen, Only Pitcher To Throw Perfect World Series Game, Dies At 90*
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2020/01/02/7929...to-throw-perfect-world-series-game-dies-at-90


If memory serves, Mickey Mantle described Larsen somewhat like this. Scary wild. He would stare down at the hitters through those coke bottle glasses lenses, and during his warm-up pitches every so often one would sail over the back stop.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> If memory serves, Mickey Mantle described Larsen somewhat like this. Scary wild. He would stare down at the hitters through those coke bottle glasses lenses, and during his warm-up pitches every so often one would sail over the back stop.


I just realized Marc had posted this news first since I did not click the link to know the story details. I always include the headline to show the subject matter of the link as many links leave no clue as to its content. Sorry about that Marc!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> If memory serves, Mickey Mantle described Larsen somewhat like this. Scary wild. He would stare down at the hitters through those coke bottle glasses lenses, and during his warm-up pitches every so often one would sail over the back stop.


You are describing Ryne Duran. Yogi would tell him to sail one about five feet over the umps head when he was warming up, and then Yogi would tell the batter to be careful since RD was a bit wild today. Sadly, RD also pitched many games quite drunk.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I just realized Marc had posted this news first since I did not click the link to know the story details. I always include the headline to show the subject matter of the link as many links leave no clue as to its content. Sorry about that Marc!


No problem. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I did not realize this was common in baseball. 

https://www.sportscasting.com/baseball-players-who-were-caught-cheating/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I did not realize this was common in baseball.
> 
> https://www.sportscasting.com/baseball-players-who-were-caught-cheating/


 Sadly, true for some teams.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> I did not realize this was common in baseball.
> 
> https://www.sportscasting.com/baseball-players-who-were-caught-cheating/


Don, baseball is legendary for its cheating. If you want some hypocrisy check out football....camera and pictures and what not during games.....even tablets....all recording the offensive and defensive line up. And we won’t even discuss holding and other interference in the scrum. If you get paid to win you will find cheating somewhere in the game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don, baseball is legendary for its cheating. If you want some hypocrisy check out football....camera and pictures and what not during games.....even tablets....all recording the offensive and defensive line up. And we won’t even discuss holding and other interference in the scrum. If you get paid to win you will find cheating somewhere in the game.


 Add to this gambling. :-(


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since I never saw you two discussing it before, I was surprised when it was all over the news this morning.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> Since I never saw you two discussing it before, I was surprised when it was all over the news this morning.


It's like corrupt politicians. The practice is so common no one thinks it worth discussing.

I still think Barry Bonds home run total should have a syringe next to it. Ditto A-Rod. At least Henry and the Babe came by their records a bit more honestly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> It's like corrupt politicians. The practice is so common no one thinks it worth discussing.
> 
> I still think Barry Bonds home run total should have a syringe next to it. Ditto A-Rod. At least Henry and the Babe came by their records a bit more honestly.


Yes, I forgot to add steroids to the plight of gambling.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...rong-for-gambling-but-i-didnt-taint-the-game/

An interesting view on this cheating from Pete Rose.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> It's like corrupt politicians. The practice is so common no one thinks it worth discussing.
> 
> I still think Barry Bonds home run total should have a syringe next to it. Ditto A-Rod. At least Henry and the Babe came by their records a bit more honestly.


I agree on the practise....but the Babe used what was available as well. What I have always contended was sport is entertainment....do they kick stars out of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame for using drugs....what about the Oscars, Tony’s, Golden Globes.

It’s entertainment ..... that said, gambling raises its ugly head here. What would have been interesting is if the Commish yanked the WS from them. Wonder if the Astro’s won two years in a row if he thought about that......

Beltran should be looking over his shoulders. Nothing worse than a Commish on a moral mission.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Since I never saw you two discussing it before, I was surprised when it was all over the news this morning.


Sinc, eMacMan’s comment nails it....Quasimodo was a hunchback.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Yup.. it's like figuring out a poker players tell.. If you can do it, good on you... it only becomes illegal when you use something other then your own ability to figure it out and communicate it.

I.E. Thermal Imaging Camera on said poker player, when he gets a good hand his temp rises so you relay that to an ear piece at the table... vs noticing a twitch, card stacking, chip fiddling or opening your Oreos a certain way 

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/16/us/carlos-beltran-mets-astros-scandal/index.html


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/16/us/carlos-beltran-mets-astros-scandal/index.html


The knives will be out for Jessica Mendoza as well. Sadly they will take an NFL approach and have ear pieces in the catcher and pitchers ear...pitches called by the pitching coach.

The video game that baseball is becoming will destroy the game I feel.

I think of the many rules changes I would like to see is the advent of the point system....3 for a win and 1 for a tie....I don’t care if they steal signs....they all do it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> The knives will be out for Jessica Mendoza as well. Sadly they will take an NFL approach and have ear pieces in the catcher and pitchers ear...pitches called by the pitching coach.
> 
> The video game that baseball is becoming will destroy the game I feel.
> 
> I think of the many rules changes I would like to see is the advent of the point system....3 for a win and 1 for a tie....I don’t care if they steal signs....they all do it.


   

Add to this fantasy baseball leagues where a person does not care what team wins, just if the player he/she selected does well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Derek Jeter and Larry Walker voted into baseball Hall of Fame.

Good for both of them. Well earned.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Derek Jeter and Larry Walker voted into baseball Hall of Fame.
> 
> Good for both of them. Well earned.


Jeter was a no-brainer. Walker, on the other hand, was late in coming. Glad to see he made it.

I personally am not a HoF fan, but baseballs is at least the hardest to get into.

I would like to see a HoF structure as follows....100 slots, if somebody goes in someone has to come out.....this is the all timers. Then have 10 slots for “eras”. Once the 10 in an era is filled if someone new goes in someone has to come out. The number of eras would be the question....I’m thinking a period of 20 years per era......some might say 10.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Jeter was a no-brainer. Walker, on the other hand, was late in coming. Glad to see he made it.
> 
> I personally am not a HoF fan, but baseballs is at least the hardest to get into.
> 
> I would like to see a HoF structure as follows....100 slots, if somebody goes in someone has to come out.....this is the all timers. Then have 10 slots for “eras”. Once the 10 in an era is filled if someone new goes in someone has to come out. The number of eras would be the question....I’m thinking a period of 20 years per era......some might say 10.


Well, I am in favor of whomever puts up HoF stats should get in .............. so long as they are steroid clean. As for Pete Rose, I would let him in now.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I am in favor of whomever puts up HoF stats should get in .............. so long as they are steroid clean. As for Pete Rose, I would let him in now.


Would you say his chances are Astro-nomical.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Would you say his chances are Astro-nomical.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral

It should prove to be an interesting experiment. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Actually, I don’t like it as it spoils a major aspect of the game....MLB, in its video game mind set, is missing the point that the umps are as much a part of baseball as the players. All this talk of tech is a way to capture the interest of the gamers. Take the NFL with it’s data tracks, now the NHL with trackers on the players.

Baseball is a human game....it teaches us how to deal with failure....MLB is going down the wrong path here. In 10 years there won’t be any umps and that will be a loss in the humanity of the game. 

If you wish to grow the game, then ensure that kids can not only play it....but see it....either on TV or in person. I remember when we lived in Bowmanville, Dominion Stores.....and later Miracle Mart had general admission tickets for 99cents ( for the Blue Jays and the Argos ). The stands were filled with parents and their kids. We took our guys to many games. In Edmonton the Eskimos used to have Woodward’s ( which was a department store ) Knothole Gang....a section in the end zone where kids could watch the game for a quarter.....all those kids grew up to buy the high priced seats in later years.

MLB has to win the culture of playing-watching back.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Baseball is a human game....it teaches us how to deal with failure....MLB is going down the wrong path here. In 10 years there won’t be any umps and that will be a loss in the humanity of the game. " I strongly agree with you here, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-and-completely-alters-major-league-baseball/

Quite the speculations.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi Marc, yes ...some are going to happen for sure. I believe the Rays will move....having said that I don’t think there will be any team left in Florida...same reason attendance. Not sure if Montreal will get a team....Vancouver is a maybe and is nicely set geographically moving down. Montreal is like St. Louis in the NFL....nice city but better offer elsewhere.

154 game season is a lock...no one wants to play baseball in November anywhere. Wild Cards...agreed. Have two in each league.

DH...harder sell....but you might as well turn MLB into the NHL......have league play which means nothing then a tourney for the cup....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, yes ...some are going to happen for sure. I believe the Rays will move....having said that I don’t think there will be any team left in Florida...same reason attendance. Not sure if Montreal will get a team....Vancouver is a maybe and is nicely set geographically moving down. Montreal is like St. Louis in the NFL....nice city but better offer elsewhere.
> 
> 154 game season is a lock...no one wants to play baseball in November anywhere. Wild Cards...agreed. Have two in each league.
> 
> DH...harder sell....but you might as well turn MLB into the NHL......have league play which means nothing then a tourney for the cup....


I think that Montreal could and would support a team. 

As for a shorter season, I am all for it as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I know it is not about baseball, but still it is a TO achievement.

"Raptors set franchise record with 12th straight win in wild rally against Pacers.

The Raptors' streak is one of the longest in Toronto sports history. The Toronto Blue Jays won 11 in a row five times. The Maple Leafs' longest win streak is 10 games in 1993. The Argonauts won 10 straight in 1997. "

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/basketbal...MRxAkPKbUvAx9NQQ_I_qxV0pqiDqlYmUXAD-J6CyczWXo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/sports/ml...rs-in-amended-deal/ar-BBZOLRL?ocid=spartanntp

AND Boston has to pay millions to get rid of Price.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/sports/ml...rs-in-amended-deal/ar-BBZOLRL?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> AND Boston has to pay millions to get rid of Price.


Hmmmmmmmm! Something goin’ On here......not sure what but the Red Sox have the coin.....the fact the Dodgers bought tells me the owners are fiddling here.....let’s see what the Yanks are going to do......I wonder if there is an under the table deal due to the Astros .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hmmmmmmmm! Something goin’ On here......not sure what but the Red Sox have the coin.....the fact the Dodgers bought tells me the owners are fiddling here.....let’s see what the Yanks are going to do......I wonder if there is an under the table deal due to the Astros .


We shall see. Seems like a bad financial deal to me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral

Not sure if I want to see most of the actual season nullified with this playoff format.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral
> 
> Not sure if I want to see most of the actual season nullified with this playoff format.


I’m thinking, for the most part, more WC teams will make the regular season more meaningful for the non division winning teams. I liked the 2 WC teams...not sure if I like 3 with the 162 game season....drop to 154 and I can see this.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral


"...Attendance was down for the 7th straight season..."
I know this is a radical crazy idea but you want to put asses in seats...How about you NOT pay someone $330 million dollars to play a game, take a fraction of that savings and drop overall ticket prices to something like $10-$50 a ticket across all of MLB... or even more crazy, Kids (12 and under) are free. Take the rest of that savings and attack the concession stand prices or transportation (speaking specifically about Toronto here).

Overall make it so it's more financially feasible for families to go to more than a ballgame or two a year and inspire generations to come about the ballpark experience.

I know the last time I took the wife and my oldest boy, between go train, tickets, food we were nearly $300 or more. That's just not sustainable.
Don't get me wrong, Rogers centre lets you bring in your own food now. So thankfully I bring snacks for my son and empty water bottles for drink, so its just pizza and hotdogs and maybe a pop (not even a beer). That's still almost $50.

In Hamilton at least, the HSR (bus system) is free across the entire city (not just shuttle stations) on game day if you show a TiCats Ticket to the driver. 

It's sure not MLB or even AAA but if my son and I are in a mood to watch some decent live baseball, we can go watch the IBL league in Hamilton for $10 adult, kids are free, hotdog is $2, pizza is $4 and parking is free.

BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^

Great post BReligion!

You have hit the nail on the head and your observations apply to almost every pro sport with the exception of the CFL which is bordering on crossing the line of 'family affordable' and are having difficulty putting bums in seats in some markets for this very reason. It's time to stop paying pro athletes obscene amounts of money and making sports a family event again. Our daughter buys an eight-game two-seat package per year with a group buy that sets her back $340 a game for two nose\bleed seats at Rogers Place where beer is $10.50 and a hot dog $13. It pushes over $400 a game for parking, food and the LRT ride downtown.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> Great post BReligion!
> 
> You have hit the nail on the head and your observations apply to almost every pro sport with the exception of the CFL which is bordering on crossing the line of 'family affordable' and are having difficulty putting bums in seats in some markets for this very reason. It's time to stop paying pro athletes obscene amounts of money and making sports a family event again. Our daughter buys an eight-game two-seat package per year with a group buy that sets her back $340 a game for two nose\bleed seats at Rogers Place where beer is $10.50 and a hot dog $13. It pushes over $400 a game for parking, food and the LRT ride downtown.


Yuppers! Don were you in the Edmonton area when they had The Knothole Gang?
The Jays used to have Toonie Tuesday, and back further were the 99 cent Jay and Argo tickets in general admission. The irony here is that higher prices mean lower attendance which moves to TV.....but those salaries increase tv commercial time which makes the game longer and turns off the fans. 

A solution would be a hard cap......no tax as in baseball. But that said, take the hard cap and say we don’t care how big your roster is.....but you can’t go over the cap..so you might have a 40 man team...but the cap is the same...long run....more players less individual salary, lower ticket prices in the future.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> Great post BReligion!
> 
> You have hit the nail on the head and your observations apply to almost every pro sport with the exception of the CFL which is bordering on crossing the line of 'family affordable' and are having difficulty putting bums in seats in some markets for this very reason. It's time to stop paying pro athletes obscene amounts of money and making sports a family event again. Our daughter buys an eight-game two-seat package per year with a group buy that sets her back $340 a game for two nose\bleed seats at Rogers Place where beer is $10.50 and a hot dog $13. It pushes over $400 a game for parking, food and the LRT ride downtown.


Yep! I will add that limiting CFL exposure to cable TV has essentially removed the league from the radar of more than a few potential customers. That said the CFL does provide employment for many athletes who lack the physical size to make the big league. It also provides others a proving ground. And it provides great entertainment value at the same time.

I am more and more convinced that many Canadian cities would benefit from an all Canadian hockey league that serves a similar purpose and structure to the CFL. But what do I know?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yup....cable has killed my watching any CFL here in Windsor. I’m old enough to remember when both CBC and CTV carried CFL games and they did a joint broadcast of the Grey Cup......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup....cable has killed my watching any CFL here in Windsor. I’m old enough to remember when both CBC and CTV carried CFL games and they did a joint broadcast of the Grey Cup......


It does not look like Halifax will be getting a CFL team. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> It does not look like Halifax will be getting a CFL team. We shall see.


Marc, no one is going to build a stadium in Halifax....toooooooooo much money.
NB has one that can expand with portable stands...you would need around 25000 to make money....I don’t this the maritimes has that fan base. Look at Toronto, you could put a big crowd at an Argo game in the hockey rink.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, no one is going to build a stadium in Halifax....toooooooooo much money.
> NB has one that can expand with portable stands...you would need around 25000 to make money....I don’t this the maritimes has that fan base. Look at Toronto, you could put a big crowd at an Argo game in the hockey rink.


True. The team wanted the land for free, tax breaks and funds to help build the stadium, that the city/province could rent if they needed the venue.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/sports/ml...g-3-batter-minimum/ar-BBZW5Qr?ocid=spartanntp

We will have to see if this speeds up the game time.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

More should follow along this line.....

https://beta.windsorstar.com/news/l...ces/wcm/cdf4537f-fa17-48ff-9eb0-8c6daabfa5ae/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/sports/ml...g-3-batter-minimum/ar-BBZW5Qr?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> We will have to see if this speeds up the game time.


I’ve been studying the changes and I’m not sure. The roster size doesn’t bother me. But the two way player I think is a way the NL sneaks in the DH. As for the pitching rule, I think good bye leftie reliever....but the “end of an inning” piece I am wondering about...to me you could bring in a LOOGY if that out ended the inning.

As for speed of the game...replay rule needs work...if it isn’t obvious in 20 secs let the call stand. I would stop managers from calling replays and have a spotter in the stands like the XFL has.

I still say once in the batters box, you stay there...unless to avoid being hit, or it is a strike. Pitch clock is fine as is. But fouling 30 balls off wastes time...that should be limited as it is in bunts.

The key here is to make the games meaning full...MLB should consider a point system...3 for a win, 1 for a tie....and....dare I say it..relegation between AAA and MLB....then you would see meaningful games.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’ve been studying the changes and I’m not sure. The roster size doesn’t bother me. But the two way player I think is a way the NL sneaks in the DH. As for the pitching rule, I think good bye leftie reliever....but the “end of an inning” piece I am wondering about...to me you could bring in a LOOGY if that out ended the inning.
> 
> As for speed of the game...replay rule needs work...if it isn’t obvious in 20 secs let the call stand. I would stop managers from calling replays and have a spotter in the stands like the XFL has.
> 
> ...


Interesting points to consider, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/spo...1qLVnOeScp0zuAQ_bhjp0CTb4fiQw2K80th8f7bwVb9vk

Sad. Always liked him when he played for the Jays.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/spo...1qLVnOeScp0zuAQ_bhjp0CTb4fiQw2K80th8f7bwVb9vk
> 
> Sad. Always liked him when he played for the Jays.


Yes, so sad and so young. He was one of the most graceful players to take the field.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yes, so sad and so young. He was one of the most graceful players to take the field.


So true, Rp. He shall be missed.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...J5RQwq8zy3bxQw3vAQXUsWqWIAC8QHIVxSp35_hHFn1WM


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/we-loved-em-and-they-left-us-7-trades-that-upset-canadian-fans-1.5082708

An interesting article.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think 99’s was the most unsettling as it drew reaction from non Oiler fans as well.

I see the Braves promoted AA.....I guess he wasn’t good enough for the Blue Jays.....................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think 99’s was the most unsettling as it drew reaction from non Oiler fans as well.
> 
> I see the Braves promoted AA.....I guess he wasn’t good enough for the Blue Jays.....................


True. I was shocked to hear that "The Great One" was headed to LA


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

https://www.uclick.com/client/spi/tm/2020/02/26/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLB delays the start of its regular season, suspends spring training games amid widespread coronavirus concerns
Major League Baseball, which was set to open its season March 26, announced its plans Thursday afternoon. The sport will delay the start of the season by at least two weeks and has suspended spring training games, according to a news release. The decision follows action from the NBA, which on Wednesday suspended its season after a Utah Jazz player tested positive for the coronavirus, and the NHL, which suspended its season indefinitely Thursday.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yup, also no March Madness.......maybe the Olympics...but I doubt it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup, also no March Madness.......maybe the Olympics...but I doubt it.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...undergo-tommy-john-surgery-after-tearing-ucl/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not so sure this will be an issue......I doubt if MLB will start up this year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Not so sure this will be an issue......I doubt if MLB will start up this year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting idea. We shall see.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...x-oCnols9izDaRni_F0omN7kMvkMGbgOOE4M6kbSjx2Xo


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi Marc, this is an illusion I think, and only for TV revenue. People being people players won’t isolate themselves on non playing days...and neither will the support staff...hotel staff etc... and a number of the teams are either in hotbeds or will soon will be...such as Florida, Georgia. When MLB decides it’s safe to make money for them 7 inning double headers won’t work either... because there will be pressure to have fans...and with many of the minor league parks having berms it will be hard to police. While I love baseball, the absence of crowd noise and interaction can make it as exciting as watching bridge.

If it does come back MLB should consider each team in a division playing its fellow teams in a 5 game series....that would be 40 games per division I think. There is no inter division or inter league games... this will be for standing. Each division champ gets a bye. Then for all others you have an FA cup or March Madness type round....all teams in a league play in a knock out...except the division champs then the final teams left playout for the league champ and the final two play for the WS.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hi Marc, this is an illusion I think, and only for TV revenue. People being people players won’t isolate themselves on non playing days...and neither will the support staff...hotel staff etc... and a number of the teams are either in hotbeds or will soon will be...such as Florida, Georgia. When MLB decides it’s safe to make money for them 7 inning double headers won’t work either... because there will be pressure to have fans...and with many of the minor league parks having berms it will be hard to police. While I love baseball, the absence of crowd noise and interaction can make it as exciting as watching bridge.
> 
> If it does come back MLB should consider each team in a division playing its fellow teams in a 5 game series....that would be 40 games per division I think. There is no inter division or inter league games... this will be for standing. Each division champ gets a bye. Then for all others you have an FA cup or March Madness type round....all teams in a league play in a knock out...except the division champs then the final teams left playout for the league champ and the final two play for the WS.


Valid points. I all comes down to money and TV ………… Luckily, I was able to get to see one of the last Spring Training games while we were in Scottsdale, AZ. Got home just as they were starting to ask people to self-isolate, which we did. 

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...legend-and-baseball-hall-of-famer-dies-at-85/

Sad. Saw him play for Detroit against the NY Yankees at the old Yankee Stadium.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I met Al on the field at Tiger Stadium in the early 70s at their annual 'Tiger Press Day' which I attended for six years in a row. I got him to autograph a ball and gave it to an old friend in Sask., who was a big fan. He was a real gentleman.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I met Al on the field at Tiger Stadium in the early 70s at their annual 'Tiger Press Day' which I attended for six years in a row. I got him to autograph a ball and gave it to an old friend in Sask., who was a big fan. He was a real gentleman.


Interesting. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Personally I think the nature of pre-season and early baseball provides sufficient anti-social distancing. Both in the stands and on the fields.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...fJz2SBBOxWWYk7gFu4g__yE8ButkYYe6wua2WpdM_z59w

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting idea

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_campaign=editorial&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.si.com/mlb/2020/04/13/t...2wLsNFKc77YhInNIgnQQpeUt5RCAKGFeaXGfkzatRBj9g

Not quite the same as having real fans cheering.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...IueUNrap1YvLeB7nuohYhpKACRnrTZWMXmwToT7URVtRk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...IueUNrap1YvLeB7nuohYhpKACRnrTZWMXmwToT7URVtRk


I cannot imagine anyone in their right mind forcing players to live in hotels and play day after day in Arizona heat. Better to accept the season is gone and pick up again next year. That would mean a cut in player salaries like the rest of North America, but I am pretty sure the players could afford it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I cannot imagine anyone in their right mind forcing players to live in hotels and play day after day in Arizona heat. Better to accept the season is gone and pick up again next year. That would mean a cut in player salaries like the rest of North America, but I am pretty sure the players could afford it.


It all comes down to money, especially for the owners. I agree that they should just cancel the season until next Spring. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

There are two types of ignorance in the world.......regular, which is not knowing, and then there’s wilfull.......not sure which this is. No team can practice social distancing.....and the hotel and support staff required.....it would be like having 30 LTC facilities.....dumb.

Cancel the season and do what Fox is doing televise classic past games for those who NEED to watch.

If the social restrictions are lifted later in the summer then they could have a March Maddness like tourney......actually I think if the NHL is hell bent on finishing the season they should take that approach as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> There are two types of ignorance in the world.......regular, which is not knowing, and then there’s wilfull.......not sure which this is. No team can practice social distancing.....and the hotel and support staff required.....it would be like having 30 LTC facilities.....dumb.
> 
> Cancel the season and do what Fox is doing televise classic past games for those who NEED to watch.
> 
> If the social restrictions are lifted later in the summer then they could have a March Maddness like tourney......actually I think if the NHL is hell bent on finishing the season they should take that approach as well.


Valid points, Rp. I too am watching classic baseball, basketball and golf matches on TV


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...09Bq-J_04sRGtjlbKATybrNVIgsmBS8AZQqR48m_HfkSc

The World Series in Dec.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not sure about the ratings. If you had watched any games from Miami...which had virtually no crowd...the games were boring. Crowd noise is such a part of sports....two games in I bet they over play crowd noise. To get the fans into it, with an 80 game sked I’d run the sked....the top team in each league gets a by....but everyone else plays a knockout one game, the winner of the knock out plays the top team...that winner heads to the WS.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting, but I am not sure how realistic these idea might be in the final analysis.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...th-opening-day-by-fourth-of-july-report-says/

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...0-team-divisions-for-2020-season-report-says/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, I like the 3 x 10 idea, however if that caught on we would see the movement to a single league I think.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, I like the 3 x 10 idea, however if that caught on we would see the movement to a single league I think.


We shall see. I still recall the expression re the old Washington Senators -- "Washington …. first in war. first in peace and last in the American League."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I thought this was an interesting story. 

Answer: Herb Washington. Question: What player has stolen the most bases (31) without having a single career at-bat (0)?

https://www.facebook.com/101016851438051/posts/157027385836997/?d=n


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I thought this was an interesting story.
> 
> Answer: Herb Washington. Question: What player has stolen the most bases (31) without having a single career at-bat (0)?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/101016851438051/posts/157027385836997/?d=n


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...L-ITAX9eItdirH8K9GK366_bRjwt1UkUShVAe7OHJ7sVM

Not sure if this will work in the final analysis. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I agree Marc. While it makes sense to keep all the teams in the U.S., Money is the issue here. With no fans the games will sound dull. While MLB is not fully a gate league like the CFL, they do get millions from that stream. The Commish needs to step in and say this is it or you get nothing. If the AAA is more accommodating then networks should broadcast their games. But I do like the extra WC....I think it will add to the season, but I’d kill the inter league games. I’ve always thought MLB had the interleague backwards. To me it makes more sense to play under the visiting teams rules to show the fans the game differences. In NY, Chicago, LA, no big deal but Toronto only has an AL team .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I agree Marc. While it makes sense to keep all the teams in the U.S., Money is the issue here. With no fans the games will sound dull. While MLB is not fully a gate league like the CFL, they do get millions from that stream. The Commish needs to step in and say this is it or you get nothing. If the AAA is more accommodating then networks should broadcast their games. But I do like the extra WC....I think it will add to the season, but I’d kill the inter league games. I’ve always thought MLB had the interleague backwards. To me it makes more sense to play under the visiting teams rules to show the fans the game differences. In NY, Chicago, LA, no big deal but Toronto only has an AL team .


As I said, we shall see. The CFL has problems of it's own these days.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

True that on the CFL. No gate means no league.

Money has always been the root of all baseball evil dating back to the late 1800s, and it will be the cause of trouble on the 2020s.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> True that on the CFL. No gate means no league.
> 
> Money has always been the root of all baseball evil dating back to the late 1800s, and it will be the cause of trouble on the 2020s.


Sad, but all too true for most sports.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here you go guys!

Missing Major League Baseball? Here’s Korean baseball to the rescue

https://apple.news/A980kJ9zKSR-c5wsxhlA_aQ


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Here you go guys!
> 
> Missing Major League Baseball? Here’s Korean baseball to the rescue
> 
> https://apple.news/A980kJ9zKSR-c5wsxhlA_aQ


I saw that....hint of what may come here if the players and owners can get together.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I saw that....hint of what may come here if the players and owners can get together.


Rp, does here include Toronto?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Under the current restriction I don’t see MLB in Toronto . The isolation rules will make it impossible.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Under the current restriction I don’t see MLB in Toronto . The isolation rules will make it impossible.


True.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE9...jR2BkbnWFe2F0EQBu1ML8WCVnkktcZntyVugnbIoIuEls

They don't make hitters or pitchers like Ruth and Johnson anymore.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc the trouble with “era players” is they don’t easily match between the eras. The Babe would be a good hitter today but I don’t think he could handle the pitching today. Johnston would be good as he would be used to complete games....all those pitchers could do 9.

I find it interesting how people look at baseball and home runs seem to be thing they want....personally I find them boring. My two all time players...and I’m not slamming The Babe or WJ....but if I had a team I would want to have a Rod Carew and a Nolan Ryan.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc the trouble with “era players” is they don’t easily match between the eras. The Babe would be a good hitter today but I don’t think he could handle the pitching today. Johnston would be good as he would be used to complete games....all those pitchers could do 9.
> 
> I find it interesting how people look at baseball and home runs seem to be thing they want....personally I find them boring. My two all time players...and I’m not slamming The Babe or WJ....but if I had a team I would want to have a Rod Carew and a Nolan Ryan.


A valid point. I saw Rod Carew play the NY Yankees in Yankee Stadium just before I came to Canada back in 1977. That was the year he hit .388

I saw Nolan Ryan pitch a shutout in Shea Stadium when he was still with the NY Mets. Once he left the Mets and pitched for California he started to get those 300+ strike out seasons.

I would have to say that Willie Mays was the best all-around hitter I actually saw play (back in 1954), and Sandy Kofax pitch back in 1966 when he shut out the NY Mets and easily struck out 13 (if my memory serves me correctly) in 7 innings.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc here’s a question for you....you could have either one in their prime.....Koufax or Big Bird ? As for Mays, I would probably agree..if there was such a thing as a two way player he would be it......but....my weirdness settling in.....what about Maury Wills......if you count as many runs as he saved as he scored he would be up there. I also like players with style, such a The Wizard of Oz.

But Mays, no one would turn him down on their list.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc here’s a question for you....you could have either one in their prime.....Koufax or Big Bird ? As for Mays, I would probably agree..if there was such a thing as a two way player he would be it......but....my weirdness settling in.....what about Maury Wills......if you count as many runs as he saved as he scored he would be up there. I also like players with style, such a The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> But Mays, no one would turn him down on their list.


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...306F2E588E8&view=detail&FORM=VIRE:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Nice one! That should be Big Unit Randy Johnson...🙂🙂🙂


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Nice one! That should be Big Unit Randy Johnson...🙂🙂🙂


Oh. 2002 was his best season, but he did finish his career with the SF Giants, my team.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/mlb-announces-2020-regular-season

We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/mlb-announces-2020-regular-season
> 
> We shall see.


I think this will be the end .....when the MLBPA opens negotiations on the next CBA, lookout. If I read this release correctly player will only get 37% of their contract amount........did I just hear a fuse being lit........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think this will be the end .....when the MLBPA opens negotiations on the next CBA, lookout. If I read this release correctly player will only get 37% of their contract amount........did I just hear a fuse being lit........


yes …………………….  XX)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gojemS2v8s

Not sure this would happen these days.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gojemS2v8s
> 
> Not sure this would happen these days.


Probably you are correct. But with the new rules you may see starters go into the 8th more....but 16 and 18 innings....thing of the past for any starter today...they just aren’t geared that way.

I would bet a starter today could have a perfect game going on and would be pulled when the 10th came around.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Probably you are correct. But with the new rules you may see starters go into the 8th more....but 16 and 18 innings....thing of the past for any starter today...they just aren’t geared that way.
> 
> I would bet a starter today could have a perfect game going on and would be pulled when the 10th came around.....


True.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

July 4 1939 Yankee Stadium, New York City

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNL...IgCQ_R_tRCWGuo4ELs-ZBx18emFb6RoZYmRFl0yM6xiS8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYyUWn224AE


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I know they agreed on a 60 game sked but I bet they will cancel as one by one the stars aren’t coming out.....Price, Trout eat all....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I know they agreed on a 60 game sked but I bet they will cancel as one by one the stars aren’t coming out.....Price, Trout eat all....


I agree. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/mlb/mlb-all-star-game-2020-cancelled-1.5636610


This was to be expected.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...B6A-xvrGcTzwMskClGukXi2WkDD1SBxkPjTyx_2ICDu30

"The Toronto #BlueJays left 12 players behind in Dunedin, Fla., with one players testing positive and the others in direct contact with him. Several Blue Jays say they were only tested once before traveling back to Toronto."


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...B6A-xvrGcTzwMskClGukXi2WkDD1SBxkPjTyx_2ICDu30
> 
> "The Toronto #BlueJays left 12 players behind in Dunedin, Fla., with one players testing positive and the others in direct contact with him. Several Blue Jays say they were only tested once before traveling back to Toronto."


Yup....seems many of the clubs aren’t following the protocol.......who does that sound like down south......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yup....seems many of the clubs aren’t following the protocol.......who does that sound like down south......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Buster Posey Sitting Out 2020 Season
He and his wife just adopted twins who were born prematurely

Sad, but understandable under the circumstance.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, I bet they don’t hit 30 games.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, I bet they don’t hit 30 games.....


Yes …….. if that many. Soon teams will have to drop out if too many of their players/staff test positive. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ing-home-games-in-buffalo-in-2020-per-report/

So much for home field advantage.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...ing-home-games-in-buffalo-in-2020-per-report/
> 
> So much for home field advantage.


I think Dunedin is the logical choice....they are in a bubble....Buffalo would be fine but I don’t think they have the hotel space.....but you can’t have teams coming across the border without the 14 day quarantine.....but bottom line...I don’t think the season will start with the team in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think Dunedin is the logical choice....they are in a bubble....Buffalo would be fine but I don’t think they have the hotel space.....but you can’t have teams coming across the border without the 14 day quarantine.....but bottom line...I don’t think the season will start with the team in Canada.


You are most likely correct on this point, Rp. My bet is that the season may start but not finish. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/ot...si_5lFp6YWUrKg1B0-NSL_gYPyf0OHAcjkFjd4RJFphuo

Not unexpected.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Watched the Mets broadcast last night...actually it was very good...seemed as close to a normal game as any of the “camp” broadcasts I’ve seen. 
No brainer on preventing the Jays f on hosting in Toronto. They have 11 days to find a spot...but really with no gate revenue who cares where they play...I’m still thinking FLA. But....there are some large universities in the US with really good baseball facilities......and dorms......no sure how busy they are but with the emphasis on online classes that might be a solution for the 60 game sked.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Watched the Mets broadcast last night...actually it was very good...seemed as close to a normal game as any of the “camp” broadcasts I’ve seen.
> No brainer on preventing the Jays f on hosting in Toronto. They have 11 days to find a spot...but really with no gate revenue who cares where they play...I’m still thinking FLA. But....there are some large universities in the US with really good baseball facilities......and dorms......no sure how busy they are but with the emphasis on online classes that might be a solution for the 60 game sked.


True, but I am not sure of college campuses. Universities in North America are trying to get a handle of what to do comes the Fall.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

That's true...but I wonder how many will have any athletic complex open. Im still thinking Fla is the logical choice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> That's true...but I wonder how many will have any athletic complex open. Im still thinking Fla is the logical choice.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-trade-and-the-end-of-a-world-series-drought/

Some interesting predictions


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...-GsRC4473CpeHWj62wCWrC0mLf9z5ZT_9APfB4rrVCErI

So much for home field advantage.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...-GsRC4473CpeHWj62wCWrC0mLf9z5ZT_9APfB4rrVCErI
> 
> So much for home field advantage.


I’m not so sure there is such a thing this year. The Jays are awaiting govt approval...but I’m sure it will come.

On another note, I have suggested to Edmonton that they call their team the Eskies...in the U.K. and esky is a cooler....and I’ve lived in Edmonton...it certainly applies...and w called the team the Eskies then. Now on to the Indians and the Braves.......


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

America’s Favorite Pastime Starts Kneeling



> Several members and managers of the San Francisco Giants, a Major League Baseball (MLB) team, took a knee during the national anthem Monday evening at the team’s exhibition games against the Oakland Athletics.
> 
> New Giants manager Gabe Kapler became the first MLB manager to kneel during the national anthem, challenging the relatively apolitical nature of the MLB up to this point.


More:



> Fans fled the NFL once they bowed to the Black Lives Matter narrative, and the MLB might “strike out” the same way. Once America’s favorite pastime becomes another political arena, *fans may no longer say*, “Take me out to the ball game!”


Bold mine.

_May?_ :yikes:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL, actually the NFL had a 5% increase in TV viewership....but I cannot attest to paid attendance...I would suspect the downage was a trend starting in 2016....a combination of very high ticket prices and some dreadful and boring games.

We will see about baseball.....with no crowds this year, this will also be subject to debate.....but I think the 60 game season may spark interest in ratings.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Rps. Butts in NFL seats at a 15 year low last year.

At least one factor is politicization. This will get worse, especially if they start playing the "Black National Anthem" before each game.

If MLB heads down the same path, it will feel it. As will the NBA. People watch pro sports to escape from all the political BS (good natured rivalries notwithstanding). The last thing most want is to be preached at by bitchy millionaires...


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Surprise....the Jays are homeless again.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Surprise....the Jays are homeless again.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/sports/ml...in-buffalo/ar-BB17999W?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Well, it is close to Canada.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Miami Marlins cancel tonight's home opener due to players testing positive for covid.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...WtbwAP1m5OwfapLxvP-h9WOK0b23txv0PNnj3LmWpE8l8

So it starts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...member-reportedly-test-positive-for-covid-19/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...member-reportedly-test-positive-for-covid-19/


Gonna be a lot of double and who knows triple headers for some teams.......that is if the season is allowed to finish the final 40.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Gonna be a lot of double and who knows triple headers for some teams.......that is if the season is allowed to finish the final 40.....


Maybe, but I don't think the season will finish. We shall see


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I still don't see how they will be able to finish the season. A World Series???? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hall of Famer Tom Seaver, one of baseball's greatest pitchers, dies at 75

Seaver, the hero of the 1969 Miracle Mets and a 12-time all-star generally ranked among the 10 best pitchers ever by baseball historians, died in his sleep of complications of dementia and covid-19, the National Baseball Hall of Fame said.

How sad. Watched him pitch for the NY Mets at Shea Stadium.

https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...K5n3MJn5CKU_yFURtCEisMYQ0l_OrNUTn1_S6RLbUlPM8


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Et tu Lou!

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...legend-and-baseball-hall-of-famer-dies-at-81/




> Baseball Hall of Famer Lou Brock, a six-time MLB All Star and St. Louis Cardinals legend, died Sunday. He was 81.
> 
> "On behalf of Major League Baseball, I send my condolences to the family and friends of Hall of Famer Lou Brock, as well as the loyal fans of the St. Louis Cardinals," MLB commissioner Rob Manfred said in a statement."Lou was among the game's most exciting players, becoming the 14th player in history to reach 3,000 hits and holding Baseball's all-time record for stolen bases in a season and career for many years. He was known for his dominant performances in his three career World Series. Lou was an outstanding representative of our National Pastime and he will be deeply missed."​


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Another one gone.......always liked how he approached the game.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Nailed it.
https://www.gocomics.com/tankmcnamara/2020/10/02


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Heard that Bob Gibson died the other day. Saw him pitch at Shea Stadium against the NY Mets. The Mets never had a chance against him.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

65 years ago today, Tuesday, October 4, 1955, the Brooklyn Dodgers won their one and only World Series title in Brooklyn.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Heard that Bob Gibson died the other day. Saw him pitch at Shea Stadium against the NY Mets. The Mets never had a chance against him.


 Ah, memories from "yout". Gibson was the ominous Cardinals pitcher against my beloved Tigers in the '68 World Series. He had a 1.12 ERA season in '68 (no, that's not a typo), and struck out 17 Tigers in game one of the '68 World Series. The series went to game 7, with Gibson against Lolich. It was scoreless for six innings, but the Tigers broke out in the 7th to win the series. He was the most fearsome pitcher I ever remember.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rob said:


> Ah, memories from "yout". Gibson was the ominous Cardinals pitcher against my beloved Tigers in the '68 World Series. He had a 1.12 ERA season in '68 (no, that's not a typo), and struck out 17 Tigers in game one of the '68 World Series. The series went to game 7, with Gibson against Lolich. It was scoreless for six innings, but the Tigers broke out in the 7th to win the series. He was the most fearsome pitcher I ever remember.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://sports.yahoo.com/braves-bla...b-220656660.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=fb


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RIP ****** Ford

Pitching for 11 pennant-winners and six World Series champions, Ford won 236 games, the most of any Yankee, and had a career winning percentage of .690, the best among pitchers with 200 or more victories in the 20th century.
.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

One by one the “old school” is leaving us. I doubt any of today’s pitchers could have survived in his era........you pitched 9..... outside of the occasional no hitter or perfecto..... I can’t remember a pitcher today going 9. 7 is the magic number and 5 is the norm.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> 65 years ago today, Tuesday, October 4, 1955, the Brooklyn Dodgers won their one and only World Series title in Brooklyn.


I find that surprising..... an amazing string for New York City.....from 1948 to 1962 almost every World Series had a New York team in it......and I think the string was from 1948 to 58 every World Series had a New York team. Only the Cards and the Braves screwed up the run..... if my failing memory serves me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> One by one the “old school” is leaving us. I doubt any of today’s pitchers could have survived in his era........you pitched 9..... outside of the occasional no hitter or perfecto..... I can’t remember a pitcher today going 9. 7 is the magic number and 5 is the norm.


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I find that surprising..... an amazing string for New York City.....from 1948 to 1962 almost every World Series had a New York team in it......and I think the string was from 1948 to 58 every World Series had a New York team. Only the Cards and the Braves screwed up the run..... if my failing memory serves me.


Yes, those were the golden years for baseball in NYC. As a NY Giants fan, I had 1951 to look back upon (I was only three at the time) and 1954, which I recall as my coming out as a NY Giants fan. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Major League Baseball has lost yet another Hall of Famer in 2020.
Joe Morgan, a 10-time All-Star and two-time National League MVP for the Cincinnati Reds’ powerful “Big Red Machine” championship teams in the 1970s, has died.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Major League Baseball has lost yet another Hall of Famer in 2020.

Joe Morgan, a 10-time All-Star and two-time National League MVP for the Cincinnati Reds’ powerful “Big Red Machine” championship teams in the 1970s, has died.

Morgan was a member of the SF Giants family as a player from 1981-1982 and as a broadcaster from 1986-1993.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, it’s been a sad year in the Baseball world...

https://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/baseball_deaths.php?y=2020

and to the list is Joe Morgan...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Marc, it’s been a sad year in the Baseball world...
> 
> https://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/baseball_deaths.php?y=2020
> 
> and to the list is Joe Morgan...


Sad, but all too true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kershaw has been scratched from the series with Atlanta.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not sure it matters.....the Braves also have a few starters out.....so even if you will. My concern with the Braves is their ability to hold . They were lucky last night...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Not sure it matters.....the Braves also have a few starters out.....so even if you will. My concern with the Braves is their ability to hold . They were lucky last night...


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

11-RUN FIRST INNING. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Dodgers' 11 runs were the most in any inning by any team in playoff history.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

15-1 for LA in the third inning.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> 15-1 for LA in the third inning.


Yup......the line kept moving didn’t it....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertain...-2nd-night/ar-BB1aiYHK?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Not unexpected.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertain...-2nd-night/ar-BB1aiYHK?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds
> 
> Not unexpected.


For me, all sports appear to be on the air at one time.....NBA, final NHL, NFL and MLB...toooooooo much choice to little interest in these distant and truncated seasons.

Next season will be the issue I think.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> For me, all sports appear to be on the air at one time.....NBA, final NHL, NFL and MLB...toooooooo much choice to little interest in these distant and truncated seasons.
> 
> Next season will be the issue I think.


A good point.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LA won last night.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Rays had better start hitting tonight …………. or they go down 3 games to 1. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What a wild finish to yesterday's World Series game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yesterday was not the only wild finish to a World Series game.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/sports/ot...es-endings/ar-BB1an6pY?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> What a wild finish to yesterday's World Series game.


A wise man once said, “ it ain’t over till it’s over!”


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A wise man once said, “ it ain’t over till it’s over!”


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dodgers ahead 3-0 early in this game. Bug Humbar.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LA won the World Series last night. I prefer to recall the Giants winning in 2010, since I have been a Giants fan since I was a boy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No more baseball for this season. Hopefully, there will be a somewhat regular season next year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Chicago White Sox have hired Tony La Russa as their new manager. La Russa hasn't managed since winning the 2011 World Series.

An interesting selection.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The Chicago White Sox have hired Tony La Russa as their new manager. La Russa hasn't managed since winning the 2011 World Series.
> 
> An interesting selection.


I heard this, La Russa has to be older than Biden isn’t he?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I heard this, La Russa has to be older than Biden isn’t he?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

November 1st, 2010 - SF Giants World Series Champions ……………. first time since 1954

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well another sports team is looking to change its nick name......Cleveland is dropping Chief Wahoo.....about time really....and their name. Personally I don’t see a problem with the Indians...if that goes so should The Chiefs, Seminoles, Utes, Eskimos, Blackhawks and probably many others.

My choice would be a toss back in history and call them the Cleveland Spiders....the name Cleveland baseball had in the late 1880 when they were members of the American Association. They could however take their cue from the old National League custom of just calling the Team by its city name.....which is where the Phillies came from...although the owners wanted to call them the Blue Jays at one time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well another sports team is looking to change its nick name......Cleveland is dropping Chief Wahoo.....about time really....and their name. Personally I don’t see a problem with the Indians...if that goes so should The Chiefs, Seminoles, Utes, Eskimos, Blackhawks and probably many others.
> 
> My choice would be a toss back in history and call them the Cleveland Spiders....the name Cleveland baseball had in the late 1880 when they were members of the American Association. They could however take their cue from the old National League custom of just calling the Team by its city name.....which is where the Phillies came from...although the owners wanted to call them the Blue Jays at one time.


:clap::clap::clap:

I would support the name of the Cleveland Spiders.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Rps said:


> Well another sports team is looking to change its nick name......Cleveland is dropping Chief Wahoo.....about time really....and their name. Personally I don’t see a problem with the Indians...if that goes so should The Chiefs, Seminoles, Utes, Eskimos, Blackhawks and probably many others.
> 
> My choice would be a toss back in history and call them the Cleveland Spiders....the name Cleveland baseball had in the late 1880 when they were members of the American Association. They could however take their cue from the old National League custom of just calling the Team by its city name.....which is where the Phillies came from...although the owners wanted to call them the Blue Jays at one time.



Hmmm The Cleveland Cleavers? Or how about the Cleavelnad Cleavage? That last one would probably shock the PC types out of their jock straps, but what titillating promotional possibilities.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Hmmm The Cleveland Cleavers? Or how about the Cleavelnad Cleavage? That last one would probably shock the PC types out of their jock straps, but what titillating promotional possibilities.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So would Cleveland teams could play for the B-Cup.....


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Rps said:


> So would Cleveland teams could play for the B-Cup.....


With lots of support they might just slip under the wire, or they could push up and free themselves from bondage.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So would Cleveland teams could play for the B-Cup.....





eMacMan said:


> With lots of support they might just slip under the wire, or they could push up and free themselves from bondage.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"MLB gives the ***** Leagues 'major league' status, a move it says is aimed at 'correcting a longtime oversight in the game's history'
The seven ***** Leagues, which operated from 1920 to 1948 while the sport was segregated, had previously been excluded from the sport's official records even though some of their players had an indelible impact on the game and the leagues were operational for much longer than other associations granted "major league" status." The Washington Post


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

About time! The ***** Leagues were influential in creating the modern game. MLB at the times played more station to station...it wasn’t until they integrated that the active on base game was widely adopted.....which other than the skill of its players, was the hallmark of the ***** Leagues.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> About time! The ***** Leagues were influential in creating the modern game. MLB at the times played more station to station...it wasn’t until they integrated that the active on base game was widely adopted.....which other than the skill of its players, was the hallmark of the ***** Leagues.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Is baseball mentioned in the bible?
Yes!

In the "big inning"


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Eve stole first, Adam stole second. Cain struck out Abel. The Giants and the Angels were rained out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Eve stole first, Adam stole second. Cain struck out Abel. The Giants and the Angels were rained out.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/us/tommy-lasorda-death-obit-trnd/index.html

Even though he managed the LA Dodgers, he was a good manager. RIP


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/us/tommy-lasorda-death-obit-trnd/index.html
> 
> Even though he managed the LA Dodgers, he was a good manager. RIP


Sadly, in a sport that has so lacked “characters”, we have lost one of the great ones.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sadly, in a sport that has so lacked “characters”, we have lost one of the great ones.


true


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Sad news today in the Baseball world with the passing of Don Sutton.....another Dodger legend gone.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sad news today in the Baseball world with the passing of Don Sutton.....another Dodger legend gone.......


 He was a great pitcher.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...me-run-king-hank-aaron-dies-at-86/ar-BB1d0c2P

RIP to the true home run king.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

From the Washington Post

"Hank Aaron dies at 86. He used his Hall of Fame baseball career as a platform to champion civil rights.
Throughout his 23-year career, spent mostly with the Braves in Milwaukee and then Atlanta, "Hammerin' Hank" was admired as a model of steady excellence on the diamond, even though he lacked the swaggering charisma of Babe Ruth or the exuberant flair of his contemporaries Willie Mays and Roberto Clemente. He smashed Ruth's all-time home run record, finishing with 755, in defiance of threats to his life and never forgot the jeers he received while playing in the South during the days of segregation."


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

All I can say is another one gone! I guess that is the price for living as long as we have...our heroes go one at a time. He was a great player, and from all accounts a good person.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> All I can say is another one gone! I guess that is the price for living as long as we have...our heroes go one at a time. He was a great player, and from all accounts a good person.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> From the Washington Post
> 
> "Hank Aaron dies at 86. He used his Hall of Fame baseball career as a platform to champion civil rights.
> Throughout his 23-year career, spent mostly with the Braves in Milwaukee and then Atlanta, "Hammerin' Hank" was admired as a model of steady excellence on the diamond, even though he lacked the swaggering charisma of Babe Ruth or the exuberant flair of his contemporaries Willie Mays and Roberto Clemente. He smashed Ruth's all-time home run record, finishing with 755, in defiance of threats to his life and never forgot the jeers he received while playing in the South during the days of segregation."



Ironic that less than 3 weeks before his death he took the vaccine hit to prove to blacks how safe it was.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Ironic that less than 3 weeks before his death he took the vaccine hit to prove to blacks how safe it was.


Good for him. He was a great man as well as a great baseball player.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This just reported by the Washington Post -- "Baseball Hall of Fame voters again reject Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens and Curt Schilling, keeping them out of Cooperstown
No players on this year's ballot reached the 75 percent threshold to gain induction, an uncommon but unsurprising outcome, with Bonds, Clemens and Schilling each previously falling short. This year's ballot highlighted the challenges that voters face when dealing with baseball's steroid era, as well as other character concerns in potential Hall of Famers."


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I actually like that the HoF has years with no inductees. On the other hand, I think those guys plus Rose should be in.....let the argument begin.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I actually like that the HoF has years with no inductees. On the other hand, I think those guys plus Rose should be in.....let the argument begin.....


I am OK with Rose getting in, but have doubts re those who took steroids.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So as another season of baseball approaches ...here comes the age old question...should the league institute an actual salary cap, continue with the luxury tax, or....as I lean towards....don’t have any limits on team salaries......unleash the hounds.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So as another season of baseball approaches ...here comes the age old question...should the league institute an actual salary cap, continue with the luxury tax, or....as I lean towards....don’t have any limits on team salaries......unleash the hounds.


Yes, caps and limits would help the game. We shall see.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, caps and limits would help the game. We shall see.


I’m not so sure it does Marc. The current tax is a form of cap...and its rules can easi undermine its intent..... if market teams will always have the upper hand. I think caps make the teams business lazy. Baseball‘s cap woes began because it allowed ego owners in who knew little of the business....the league had some sense about it but the Phillies owner went on a salary ramp after Pete Rose and opened the flood gates again. Too me who loses in this are the fans....ticket prices. To truly bring down the ticket cost the teams should be run as a regular business without a cap....if one team goes down due to incompetence the whole league would wake up. The next thing MLB could do is stop publishing salaries.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I’m not so sure it does Marc. The current tax is a form of cap...and its rules can easi undermine its intent..... if market teams will always have the upper hand. I think caps make the teams business lazy. Baseball‘s cap woes began because it allowed ego owners in who knew little of the business....the league had some sense about it but the Phillies owner went on a salary ramp after Pete Rose and opened the flood gates again. Too me who loses in this are the fans....ticket prices. To truly bring down the ticket cost the teams should be run as a regular business without a cap....if one team goes down due to incompetence the whole league would wake up. The next thing MLB could do is stop publishing salaries.


I agree about how the fans get shafted. When my son lived in TO he went to see the Jays. They had good seats which cost him a fortune


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I agree about how the fans get shafted. When my son lived in TO he went to see the Jays. They had good seats which cost him a fortune


Well we need to enjoy the game this season as I think there will be a lockout in 2022!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well we need to enjoy the game this season as I think there will be a lockout in 2022!


I had not heard of any lockout!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I had not heard of any lockout!!


CBA time, you read it here first....😩😩😩


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Toronto finishes the pre-season with an American League-best 16-9-2 record. We shall see how this translates in the regular season.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This just in from the Washington Post -- "


*Major League Baseball's Opening Day in Washington postponed as coronavirus issues disrupt Mets-Nationals game*The Nationals were scheduled to start their season at home against the Mets as baseball began anew across the country. But now Thursday's game has been postponed, one day after Washington General Manager Mike Rizzo announced that a Nats player had tested positive for the virus and several others were in quarantine."

"


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from the Washington Post -- "
> ​
> 
> *Major League Baseball's Opening Day in Washington postponed as coronavirus issues disrupt Mets-Nationals game*The Nationals were scheduled to start their season at home against the Mets as baseball began anew across the country. But now Thursday's game has been postponed, one day after Washington General Manager Mike Rizzo announced that a Nats player had tested positive for the virus and several others were in quarantine."
> ...


I think this won’t be the last.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think this won’t be the last.....


Sad, but all too true. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jays beat the Yanks in 10.

Snowball? Miguel Cabrera home run: Watch Tigers slugger crush first home run of 2021 MLB season in a snowstorm - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Jays beat the Yanks in 10.
> 
> Snowball? Miguel Cabrera home run: Watch Tigers slugger crush first home run of 2021 MLB season in a snowstorm - CBSSports.com


Believe it or not, this weather is normal on opening day around here....and the snow looked worse on TV than it actually was....but it was indeed cold.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A trivia question for you....what team, in the modern era of baseball, finished last a record 32 times.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A trivia question for you....what team, in the modern era of baseball, finished last a record 32 times.......


The Philadelphia Phillies, but I only know this because I had a friend who grew up in Milton, PA, just outside of Philadelphia, and we would talk about how bad the NY Mets were in their first 7 years, and how poor the Phillies were as a franchise.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The Philadelphia Phillies, but I only know this because I had a friend who grew up in Milton, PA, just outside of Philadelphia, and we would take about how bad the NY Mets were in their first 7 years, and how poor the Phillies were as a franchise.


Yup! You are correct! It was the Blue Jays.......but that’s another story.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This just in from the Washington Post "


*MLB will move the 2021 All-Star Game out of Atlanta amid criticism of Georgia's new voting law*Backlash to the state's voting law continued Friday, when MLB joined a number of businesses that had already voiced their opposition to the measure. "Major League Baseball fundamentally supports voting rights for all Americans and opposes restrictions to the ballot box," Commissioner Rob Manfred said in a statement.

"


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from the Washington Post "
> ​
> 
> *MLB will move the 2021 All-Star Game out of Atlanta amid criticism of Georgia's new voting law*Backlash to the state's voting law continued Friday, when MLB joined a number of businesses that had already voiced their opposition to the measure. "Major League Baseball fundamentally supports voting rights for all Americans and opposes restrictions to the ballot box," Commissioner Rob Manfred said in a statement.
> ...


Denver here we come?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A quiz for you, rank in order from least to most the following: immaculate inning, no hitters and perfect games......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A quiz for you, rank in order from least to most the following: immaculate inning, no hitters and perfect games......


Not sure what you are asking us to do, Rp. Perfect game would go to Don Larsen.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure what you are asking us to do, Rp. Perfect game would go to Don Larsen.


Hi. Marc, I’m looking for order of occurrence...perfect games..which I think is 27, next immaculate innings...which is a surprising 80, to no hitters, which are 305. We always talk about no hitters but they are more prevalent than immaculate innings....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

74 years ago today, Jack Robinson broke baseball's color barrier. Today, MLB honors his life, his courage and trailblazing legacy with all players wearing his #42.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pioneer League to Have 'Sudden-Death' Home Run Derby Instead of Extra Innings | Bleacher Report | Latest News, Videos and Highlights 

An interesting idea.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Pioneer League to Have 'Sudden-Death' Home Run Derby Instead of Extra Innings | Bleacher Report | Latest News, Videos and Highlights
> 
> An interesting idea.


Yup, they will fix it until it’s broke. I would prefer a tie...with 3 points for a win and 1 for a tie. Remember they are doing this because they say the games are too long....imagine the game is too long...wouldn’t be tv ads time would it? I didn’t have a problem with the runner on second....what they should do is limit the number of foul balls...you should only have 10 pitches....if you can’t put it in play you should be out. Another dumb rule is if I bunt on a third strike and it’s foul I’m out, but I can swing foul as many as I like.....that is where the time is.
and don’t touch throw overs....they want only two in an at bat...dumb.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I guess I’m getting bored with the lockdown here, which has caused my mind to drift.
I was watching some MLB and I was thinking about the current stats. So the play by play guys always toss out what I guy is hit I guess, say .219, or their OBP or their Slugging or OPS...and I was thinking so what...if I was a manager I would look at RBIs....but that doesn’t capture to whole story does it. So I began tinkering...if I was a manager and had to select a player to play I would want someone who had a history of scoring....and while there are a number of stats out there I decided I didn’t like them for this purpose....so I am working on a SABR submission...it is the likelihood that a play will be involved in a run. When I flesh this out I will bore you with the details but suffice to say it is a result which takes the number of runs that player has scored plus their RBIs minus their home runs divided by plate appearances.
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Interesting.

If I was a manager, I'd like to know a player's batting average when someone's already on base. In other words, do they tend to "choke" when someone's on base, or do they tend to "rise to the occasion". This type of average would be just as valid for players on weak teams as those on strong teams.

If you just look at RBIs, then there are some players that have a distinct advantage because of the team strength and/or their position in the batting order. That makes it much harder to make a useful comparison between players.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

On a related note, how about an RBI opportunity percentage. That would be the batting average when another player is already on second and/or third.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Rob said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If I was a manager, I'd like to know a player's batting average when someone's already on base. In other words, do they tend to "choke" when someone's on base, or do they tend to "rise to the occasion". This type of average would be just as valid for players on weak teams as those on strong teams.
> 
> If you just look at RBIs, then there are some players that have a distinct advantage because of the team strength and/or their position in the batting order. That makes it much harder to make a useful comparison between players.


Rob they actually do track that in RISP....but to add to your thought hitting with LOB might be better designed.....the Mets have this issue...they can’t bring anyone home.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Rob said:


> On a related note, how about an RBI opportunity percentage. That would be the batting average when another player is already on second and/or third.


I think you could get this from the pitchers end as they do track that somewhat. But essentiall every hitter can provide his own RBI , or a slugging of 1. For me, LOB would be able to calculate this.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Rob said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If I was a manager, I'd like to know a player's batting average when someone's already on base. In other words, do they tend to "choke" when someone's on base, or do they tend to "rise to the occasion". This type of average would be just as valid for players on weak teams as those on strong teams.
> 
> If you just look at RBIs, then there are some players that have a distinct advantage because of the team strength and/or their position in the batting order. That makes it much harder to make a useful comparison between players.


To add to this...it is technically possible that a run can score without a hit, but would not be an RBI..such as a walk and 3 stolen bases. There are two views on this. One is there are players who get on base, the other there are players who bring in runs.....what I am after is the possibility of a run for a player during an appearance...since ABs have such a fine definition.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Yabbut, RBIs also depend on the on hitting capabilities of the whole team. A good hitter on a poor hitting team will naturally have fewer RBIs than an good hitter on a good hitting team, no matter how you slice it. That really isn't a good way to compare individuals on different teams.

On a similar vein, looking at numbers left on base doesn't cut it either when considering players on different teams. A good hitting team will have more opportunities to have players left on base, so it's natural to expect any player on that team to have a higher number of left on base numbers.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Rob said:


> Yabbut, RBIs also depend on the on hitting capabilities of the whole team. A good hitter on a poor hitting team will naturally have fewer RBIs than an good hitter on a good hitting team, no matter how you slice it. That really isn't a good way to compare individuals on different teams.


Rob, there is truth in what you say...but remember you can get on base with out having a hit...so the question is what are the chances of batters getting on base so the batter at home can get an RBI.... my view is to get a metric based on plate appearances and any run scored no matter how....so I am going to call it the RP...run potential. Every team, no matter what sport, has a player that the teams just knows will come through...a Richard or Gretz of baseball if you will.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Nah, I don't agree. You're still not considering the rest of the team. A good team will make every individual on that team score higher, since every individual has more opportunities for most criteria. 

.... and if it was me, I'd take Messier over Gretzky any day of the week. When it came to the playoffs, Messier played like a demon possessed, while Gretzky just looked ordinary.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Rob said:


> Nah, I don't agree. You're still not considering the rest of the team. A good team will make every individual on that team score higher, since every individual has more opportunities for most criteria.
> 
> .... and if it was me, I'd take Messier over Gretzky any day of the week. When it came to the playoffs, Messier played like a demon possessed, while Gretzky just looked ordinary.


Rob, that’s the beauty of sport….debate. I can see your view, and would agree on Messier, but when one tries to place the value on a player by a number it certainly opens up for debate. Baseball is all about stats…some people agree with them others don’t… so I’m working on a stat that you don’t agree with, which is perfectly fine…after all, it’s the discussion on threads like this that counts. When I have my material in order I’ll post it here before sending it on to SABR for their discussion….they might agree with you.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

What! Throwing in the towel now, not throwing down the gloves?

... and they call this a Canadian forum, hrrmmmph!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My SF Giants have the best record in baseball so far this year.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> My SF Giants have the best record in baseball so far this year.


Yeah it’s curious, but remember there are 4 other teams with 25 wins...I think theirs will be the toughest division...but it’s early yet. What is astounding is the number of injuries teams are getting.....and it’s sooooooo early in the season. I’m wondering if it’s a by product of the short year last year? I am thinking teams haven’t put in the prep like they have in past years due to Covid.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Yeah it’s curious, but remember there are 4 other teams with 25 wins...I think theirs will be the toughest division...but it’s early yet. What is astounding is the number of injuries teams are getting.....and it’s sooooooo early in the season. I’m wondering if it’s a by product of the short year last year? I am thinking teams haven’t put in the prep like they have in past years due to Covid.


We shall see. Still, my team still has the best record and that helps in the long run of a season.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see. Still, my team still has the best record and that helps in the long run of a season.


Agreed, but I have always held the opinion the goal of baseball is to win series to individual games....the season is o long trying to win “games” can be unrealistic....but you could win all your series. When you have to win games anything can happen and you don’t want to be in a run near the end of a season and you have to win games....but winning series is doable.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Agreed, but I have always held the opinion the goal of baseball is to win series to individual games....the season is o long trying to win “games” can be unrealistic....but you could win all your series. When you have to win games anything can happen and you don’t want to be in a run near the end of a season and you have to win games....but winning series is doable.


Remember, the genetic code of the Giants in 1951 still run strong in their DNA. 

The Shot Heard 'Round The World - Bing video


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Remember, the genetic code of the Giants in 1951 still run strong in their DNA.
> 
> The Shot Heard 'Round The World - Bing video


Pretty much greatest comeback in all of baseball.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I think we can put the “deadened ball” theories to rest after last night’s scores....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think we can put the “deadened ball” theories to rest after last night’s scores....


Yes, the Braves went wild with homers and runs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

*Yankees outlast White Sox*
*The two starters made history*
"Left-handers Jordan Montgomery and Carlos Rodón began the season near the back of their respective rotations, but they pitched like aces on Friday. Both pitchers set a career high in strikeouts -- Montgomery fanned 11 in seven scoreless innings while Rodón struck out 13 in six innings. They combined to give up six hits and did not walk a batter.

According to ESPN Stats & Info, this is the first game in baseball history in which the two starting pitchers each struck out at least 10 batters without issuing a walk or allowing a run."

Yankees outlast White Sox: Four things to know about one of the most exciting games of 2021 - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> *Yankees outlast White Sox*
> *The two starters made history*
> "Left-handers Jordan Montgomery and Carlos Rodón began the season near the back of their respective rotations, but they pitched like aces on Friday. Both pitchers set a career high in strikeouts -- Montgomery fanned 11 in seven scoreless innings while Rodón struck out 13 in six innings. They combined to give up six hits and did not walk a batter.
> 
> ...


Saw it on MLB.....was a good game if you like defence .....I think this season the more notable thing was the 2-1 score.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow. White Sox's Tony La Russa passes John McGraw for second place on MLB's all-time manager wins list - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. White Sox's Tony La Russa passes John McGraw for second place on MLB's all-time manager wins list - CBSSports.com


This will be interesting to see how the season goes....Tony is the definition of old school...I think Connie Mack is safe as number 1 ........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> This will be interesting to see how the season goes....Tony is the definition of old school...I think Connie Mack is safe as number 1 ........


Still, John McGraw did it all in one less season.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Still, John McGraw did it all in one less season.


I think the real issue is season length. Mack managed when the season was 140 games, then 154 games and I think one season at 162 games……so a 22 game season spread doesn’t seem to do his record Justice. If I only managed in 162 game seasons I have a greater chance for a higher win total but not necessarily a high win percent……don’t you love baseball number guys……


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting
> View attachment 93995


So would that be an example of kismet..........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> So would that be an example of kismet..........


Yes, if you believe in predestination/preordination/predetermination ............... but I think it was a coincidence.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Phillies ace Aaron Nola ties Tom Seaver's 51-year-old MLB record with 10 consecutive strikeouts -- Seaver struck out 10 batters in a row on April 22, 1970


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Phillies ace Aaron Nola ties Tom Seaver's 51-year-old MLB record with 10 consecutive strikeouts -- Seaver struck out 10 batters in a row on April 22, 1970


Watched that game last night….man the Phillies need defence help….


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Okay, so this question is not for purists......I already know your answer.....but in watching the Mets game last night it was 13-3 Mets in the bottom of the 8th.....one out....then the rain delay. So...should they introduce a mercy rule in baseball? With the changes such as a 7 inning game in a double header ( which I don’t really oppose ) , a man on second to end a tie, is now the time to put in a mercy rule....say after the 7th inning and a 10 run lead?

Thoughts......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Okay, so this question is not for purists......I already know your answer.....but in watching the Mets game last night it was 13-3 Mets in the bottom of the 8th.....one out....then the rain delay. So...should they introduce a mercy rule in baseball? With the changes such as a 7 inning game in a double header ( which I don’t really oppose ) , a man on second to end a tie, is now the time to put in a mercy rule....say after the 7th inning and a 10 run lead?
> 
> Thoughts......


Play on, Macduff. Don't restart the game, but continue the next time the two teams meet. If they don't, give the win and stats to the Mets.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"

*'Cleveland baseball team to rebrand as the Guardians, dropping 'Indians' name after more than 100 years*Cleveland had previously said it would change its name, a decision that came after years of pressure and protest from Native American groups and others who viewed the name as racist."


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> "
> 
> *'Cleveland baseball team to rebrand as the Guardians, dropping 'Indians' name after more than 100 years*Cleveland had previously said it would change its name, a decision that came after years of pressure and protest from Native American groups and others who viewed the name as racist."


Don’t have a problem with it. I mean we are now into dinosaurs and fictional beasts so the Guardians seems fine. The Eskimos changed their name to The Elks....I wrote them saying that Eskie is an Austrailian term for a cooler or ice chest...ironic I think..but Elks it is.
The Kraken and Raptors are a bit of a stretch...and in The CFL the Red-Blacks...so I’m waiting for the Yankees to be forced to change as there name.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Don’t have a problem with it. I mean we are now into dinosaurs and fictional beasts so the Guardians seems fine. The Eskimos changed their name to The Elks....I wrote them saying that Eskie is an Austrailian term for a cooler or ice chest...ironic I think..but Elks it is.
> The Kraken and Raptors are a bit of a stretch...and in The CFL the Red-Blacks...so I’m waiting for the Yankees to be forced to change as there name.


What would the new name of the Yankees be in NYC?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> What would the new name of the Yankees be in NYC?


Well history has the Highlanders...but the Bombers fits....as in Bronx Bombers...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

New York Yankees vs. Boston Red Sox Results, Stats, and Recap - July 25, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com 

Wow. Talk about a comeback


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> New York Yankees vs. Boston Red Sox Results, Stats, and Recap - July 25, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com
> 
> Wow. Talk about a comeback


What did Yogi say about it being over.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

New York Yankees vs. Tampa Bay Rays Results, Stats, and Recap - July 29, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com 

The Yanks were in need of both hitting AND pitching today.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> New York Yankees vs. Tampa Bay Rays Results, Stats, and Recap - July 29, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com
> 
> The Yanks were in need of both hitting AND pitching today.


Well they picked up a left hand bat...but they are done....


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Marc, I think the biggest sin is that with 60 games left....the Dodgers and the Giants do not meet each other again this regular season....absolute crime MLB can’t let a schedule like this come out again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Max Scherzer trade grades: Dodgers ready to defend World Series title after six-player swap (cbssports.com) 

Interesting trades.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Max Scherzer trade grades: Dodgers ready to defend World Series title after six-player swap (cbssports.com)
> 
> Interesting trades.


I can see Max as a Dodger…replacing Kershaw and Bauer…..but I think the real issue is the NL West will have 3 teams in the playoffs….a division champ and the two NL Wildcards. The Giants are lucky in that they have two games advantage ( not played )…so the Dodgers and Padres will be fighting it out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yikes. Yankees edge Royals in extras, become first team in MLB history to win despite four blown saves in the game - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. Yankees edge Royals in extras, become first team in MLB history to win despite four blown saves in the game - CBSSports.com


Should be interested as the Yanks have 6 games left with the Sox and 7 left with the Jays....a sweep by either might seal the deal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Should be interested as the Yanks have 6 games left with the Sox and 7 left with the Jays....a sweep by either might seal the deal.


We shall see. My SF Giants are still #1 in the Major Leagues.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see. My SF Giants are still #1 in the Major Leagues.


Yes, and with 71 wins they are sitting fairly well. Sadly they are finished with the Dodgers. My choice in SD looks like it’s in trouble....the Reds are on a roll so it could be Giants, Dodgers and Reds in the playoffs.

Yanks, Boston are in series mode...so, all they have to do is win series to secure a playoff spot...I think the Jays are in game mode....they have to win games...it’s harder to win games than series...but we shall see...but I’m not hopeful they will get to the WC.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A little MLB history for you…








These pitchers gave up no hits ... and lost


As you probably know, allowing zero hits is usually a good way to set up your team for success and a win. To wit: There have been more than 300 nine-inning no-hitters in AL/NL history, including combined no-hitters, and the team to throw the no-hitter has won all but two




www.mlb.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A little MLB history for you…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harvey Haddix should be on that list.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Harvey Haddix should be on that list.


I think Haddix is a “yes but”....as he didn’t actually have a no hitter when he lost, if memory serves me...but he did pitch 13 I think. Can’t remember the team.....but his feat my never be broken due to pitchers being pulled after 5 and the man on second extra inning rule.

As an aside, the rumble is no pitcher hitting next year...thoughts...I think if they do that might as well change the WS to one league knockout tourney.....I’m not a full purist but there is a difference in play between the two leagues which this rule change will destroy.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I think Haddix is a “yes but”....as he didn’t actually have a no hitter when he lost, if memory serves me...but he did pitch 13 I think. Can’t remember the team.....but his feat my never be broken due to pitchers being pulled after 5 and the man on second extra inning rule.
> 
> As an aside, the rumble is no pitcher hitting next year...thoughts...I think if they do that might as well change the WS to one league knockout tourney.....I’m not a full purist but there is a difference in play between the two leagues which this rule change will destroy.....


True, about HH.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> True, about HH.


I had to look up Haddix to see what team he was on...the Colt 45s....I forgot about them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I had to look up Haddix to see what team he was on...the Colt 45s....I forgot about them.


Harvey Haddix of the Pittsburgh Pirates pitched a perfect game for 12 innings against the Milwaukee Braves, but lost the no-hitter and the game in the 13th inning.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Harvey Haddix of the Pittsburgh Pirates pitched a perfect game for 12 innings against the Milwaukee Braves, but lost the no-hitter and the game in the 13th inning.


Pirates….thanx Marc.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nine Black baseball players who shape MLB's past, present and future - Washington Post


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Nine Black baseball players who shape MLB's past, present and future - Washington Post


Interesting article. Baseball is slowly becoming a world game....that in itself would change the colour of the game as more and more different nations have MLB players from those countries. MLB has players from at least 20 different countries outside the U.S. These players not only bring their skill but also insight into the game. I don’t think the ***** Leagues get enough credit for how they improved the game. Prior to African American players getting into MLB it was a station to station game, but the ***** League was more active on the base paths and in creating runs.....Stat Guys aside, these global players will highly influence the game if GMs let them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Weather Network - The Jays faced the Rangers in the hottest game in MLB history — reached 42.7° C


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> The Weather Network - The Jays faced the Rangers in the hottest game in MLB history — reached 42.7° C


No wonder the Rangers fried the Jays.........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting stats for the Hall of Shame

MLB's undesirable record book: Looking at baseball's worst marks as Orioles avoid historic losing streak - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting stats for the Hall of Shame
> 
> MLB's undesirable record book: Looking at baseball's worst marks as Orioles avoid historic losing streak - CBSSports.com


Yup, the Phillies are safe…


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Blue Jays finish four-game sweep in Yankee Stadium, move to within a half-game of second wild-card spot - CBSSports.com 

Go Jays!!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Blue Jays finish four-game sweep in Yankee Stadium, move to within a half-game of second wild-card spot - CBSSports.com
> 
> Go Jays!!!!


Will be interesting, but the Jays don’t play any of the hunters except the Yanks...which are the final three games. Seattle and Oakland are only a game behind. Leading teams seem to have had a lull..which is normal but poorly timed....with about 23 games left the winning streak is important....any lull by the Jays will be fine as long as Seattle and Oakland follow suit. The AL East may be more fun to watch than the NL West.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Looks like what’s new is old again....








100-win teams ... that finished 2nd


If you win 100 games in a season, you're a powerhouse team. But you're not always a first-place team. The Mets found that out the hard way this season. They won their 100th game on the same day the Braves clinched the NL East. Now, they're headed for a Wild




www.mlb.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

September 29, 1954 ............. the date of Willie Mays doing the near impossible with "The Catch"
[URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch...']https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE[/URL]
And, lest we forget, Oct. 3rd, 1951 ............ and "the shot heard round the world" (at least in the world of Giants' fans)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> September 29, 1954 ............. the date of Willie Mays doing the near impossible with "The Catch"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE'][URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE[/url]&fbclid=IwAR05F5akSrElPCaKBLUGqsVVkP7kXNNtx5_8K_S42DljPrCSPuECwuDzKnM']https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK6zPbkFnE[/URL]
> And, lest we forget, Oct. 3rd, 1951 ............ and "the shot heard round the world" (at least in the world of Giants' fans)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7dVj90zs


Thinking Giants Yanks W.S.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Thinking Giants Yanks W.S.


That would be great ............... and SF could seek revenge for their loses to the Yanks in 51 and 62.

The Giants have won more games, 104, than in any time in their history.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> That would be great ............... and SF could seek revenge for their loses to the Yanks in 51 and 62.
> 
> The Giants have won more games, 104, than in any time in their history.


It certainly would be good for TV ratings.....no one would watch the Jays South of the border.
The biggest fear would be a Brewers-Jays series for the U.S. TV execs...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The 2021 #SFGiants have now tied the 1904 NY Giants with a franchise-record 106 wins.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

*On this day.... October 1, 1961, New York Yankee Roger Maris becomes the first-ever major-league baseball player to hit more than 60 home runs in a single season. The great Babe Ruth set the record in 1927; Maris and his teammate Mickey Mantle spent 1961 trying to break it. After hitting 54 homers, Mantle injured his hip in September, leaving Maris to chase the record by himself. Finally, in the last game of the regular season, Maris hit his 61st home run against the Boston Red Sox. (The league-champion Yanks won the game 1-0.) *https://youtu.be/4hSNO_PhSnI


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> *On this day.... October 1, 1961, New York Yankee Roger Maris becomes the first-ever major-league baseball player to hit more than 60 home runs in a single season. The great Babe Ruth set the record in 1927; Maris and his teammate Mickey Mantle spent 1961 trying to break it. After hitting 54 homers, Mantle injured his hip in September, leaving Maris to chase the record by himself. Finally, in the last game of the regular season, Maris hit his 61st home run against the Boston Red Sox. (The league-champion Yanks won the game 1-0.) *https://youtu.be/4hSNO_PhSnI


I somewhat remember that...it seems there were two worlds then...those who wanted Mantle and those who wanted Maris. Where I lived it was Red Sox territory so not many cheered for the Yankees.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"
*NL West, two teams tied for division title*
This one's pretty basic. Should the Giants and Dodgers end the regular season tied for the NL West crown, then they'd play a one-game tiebreaker on Monday, Oct. 4 to determine the winner. Since the Giants (narrowly) prevailed in the head-to-head season series, they would host said tiebreaker.

The winner of that 163rd game would be NL West champion for 2021, clinch top seed throughout the postseason, and advance to the NLDS to face the winner of the NL Wild Card Game. The loser of that game would become the top NL wild card team and host the Cardinals in the NL Wild Card Game on Wednesday, Oct. 6. The Giants, it should be noted, have won seven in a row entering Saturday and their magic number to clinch the division is one."

2021 MLB playoffs: Every tiebreaker scenario explained as AL wild-card, NL West races go down to the wire - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> "
> *NL West, two teams tied for division title*
> This one's pretty basic. Should the Giants and Dodgers end the regular season tied for the NL West crown, then they'd play a one-game tiebreaker on Monday, Oct. 4 to determine the winner. Since the Giants (narrowly) prevailed in the head-to-head season series, they would host said tiebreaker.
> 
> ...


Wow, to tell you how clueless I’ve been...I never considered a 3 or 4 team tie....that might be fun though a 4 team.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Wow, to tell you how clueless I’ve been...I never considered a 3 or 4 team tie....that might be fun though a 4 team.....


Tampa Bay Rays vs. New York Yankees Live Coverage, Stats, and Updates - October 2, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Tampa Bay Rays vs. New York Yankees Live Coverage, Stats, and Updates - October 2, 2021 Gametracker - CBSSports.com


Looks like the Yanks are losing 12 -2 in the bottom of the 7th. Jays are up 6-1 in the 3rd ( plenty of time for no no’s here ) ...so the eyes are on Boston and Seattle was.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For the first time in the 138-year history of the franchise, the Giants have won 107 games.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> For the first time in the 138-year history of the franchise, the Giants have won 107 games.


Giants-Yanks...........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Giants-Yanks...........


We shall see


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yanks lose. Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Yanks lose. Go Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!


So I guess last night put forth an answer to the age old question of “ would you rather have pitching or hitting”.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SF Giants won game 1. Excelsior.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> SF Giants won game 1. Excelsior.


One down............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> One down............


Sadly, they lost game #2


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, they lost game #2


The trouble is both teams not only know each other but were built to beat each other...it will be a swing series for sure....would be shocked if it didn’t go the distance.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SF Giants win 1-0 in LA. Excelsior.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, there is no joy in Mudville .............. or in SF. The Giants lost 2-1 last night on a controversial checked swing.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, there is no joy in Mudville .............. or in SF. The Giants lost 2-1 last night on a controversial checked swing.


The trouble with checks swings is there is little to no rule on it.....so umps use the “did he offer” approach. To me if you start a swing it’s a swing. I didn’t see the play but will later today...there have been a truckload of “questionable” calls on checked swings this year.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I was watching MLB the other day and in one of their flashbacks it highlighted the White Sox 20th no-hitter….which surprised me as to the number they had thrown….and I wondered what the list of teams who tossed the most looked like. First choice would have been the Dodgers…which it was, but the Sox as second surprised me…….as did where the Yankees landed. Have a look….








No-hitters by Major League Baseball franchise | Baseball no-hitters at NoNoHitters.com


Here's the list of all-time no-hitters by Major League Baseball franchise, including the former names and cities of current clubs.




www.nonohitters.com





This list is a little outdated as I believe the Tigers are now at 9….a few others are probably off this list as well…but you get the idea.
And as who tossed the most, no surprise there his eminence Nolan Ryan.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

At least the Dodgers are finished. Go Braves


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> At least the Dodgers are finished. Go Braves


I got a little worried as the game went on…but gotta cheer for the Braves..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I do not want to see Houston win the World Series, but I would like to see Dusty Baker win. I am conflicted.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I do not want to see Houston win the World Series, but I would like to see Dusty Baker win. I am conflicted.


You may get your wish….Houston can nickel and dime you, not sure if the Braves pitching can handle Houston’s bats….that said, the long ball is the Brave’s biggest weapon…so it will come down to mistakes….looking for a 6 gamer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Braves win game #1. On to 4 wins now.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

One win doth not a series make....Atlanta should be aware of that more than most....biggest loss is Morton....if you need a cinch in an elimination game that avenue is gone now....it’s now Fried.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Atlanta's pitchers threw a gem yesterday.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Atlanta's pitchers threw a gem yesterday.


I’ll say, it was the scariest no hitter through five I think I’ve seen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Buster Posey has retired.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Buster Posey has retired.


My first thought was “good”, in that he has had a good career and he can leave knowing he could still play.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Polo Grounds, October 8, 1912 First game of the World Series, NY Giants vs Boston Red Sox


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Polo Grounds, October 8, 1912 First game of the World Series, NY Giants vs Boston Red Sox
> View attachment 94319


Just a few there…..you think this will catch on………


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Speaking of ball parks…Boston has the oldest one in the MLB , 1912……but the Dodgers have the third built in 1962….and if you can imagine, the Jays have the seventh oldest….


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Blue Jays' Robbie Ray earns 5th Cy Young award in franchise history | CBC Sports


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

It's surprising to me that a 13 game winner gets the Cy Young. It's even more surprising that the most wins by any pitcher in the American league was 16. 

What happened to all the 20 game winners?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Rob said:


> It's surprising to me that a 13 game winner gets the Cy Young. It's even more surprising that the most wins by any pitcher in the American league was 16.
> 
> What happened to all the 20 game winners?


20 game winners.......fossils......with the Sabremetric guys your lucky a pitcher today goes 5. It wasn’t too long ago that pitchers went out for 7....it’s the all or nothing approach to pitching today...throw 100% every time.....this wears out todays stars....and look at the velocity being tossed today.....so we have a pitcher toss 98 and a batter keying on launch angle.....what could go wrong. The way it is going if you want a 20 game winner he has to stay in 3 innings..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

*Shohei Ohtani, the two-way Angels star, wins the American League MVP award; Phillies' Bryce Harper is the National League MVP*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Max Scherzer going to the Mets?

MLB rumors: Max Scherzer expected to sign soon, and the Mets appear to be the favorite - CBSSports.com


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Max Scherzer going to the Mets?
> 
> MLB rumors: Max Scherzer expected to sign soon, and the Mets appear to be the favorite - CBSSports.com


Wouldn’t spend the money on Max...I think the Mets are pissed they didn’t get Matz.....that and Max seemed logical to me but who knows. Wondering where the Rangers are getting the cash...they seem on paper to be arming up. Jays, I think, are in no man’s land...Covid Rules.

I don’t think this matters as I would be surprised if there wasn’t a lockout on Wednesday. So the deal is....how much cash the owners built last season...the players want more freedom to sign....so should be interesting....and that doesn’t even include the potential rule changes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mets signing Max Scherzer to record $130 million deal (nypost.com)


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Mets signing Max Scherzer to record $130 million deal (nypost.com)


Dumb move…….


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Why baseball teams are spending so much — and why it's about to end | CBC Sports


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Why baseball teams are spending so much — and why it's about to end | CBC Sports


I think they’ll be shut down. MLB is not like other sports in N.A., they do not have a hard cap....so MLB can pay players much more than say the N.F.L., and I’m talking starts here.
What the owners want is to hold the line as they have restrictive contracts on new players...Bichette comes to mind...he gets around half a million a year for 6 years but his market value could be 12 to 15 million a year.....so as virtually all teams have found younger cheaper better players the owners don’t want to pay market value for them. Now he comes he mixed message...how do you cry poor with the recent signings......for once, it IS about younger players, but not in the traditional sense.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLB owners lock out players amid league's 1st work stoppage since 1995 | CBC Sports


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> MLB owners lock out players amid league's 1st work stoppage since 1995 | CBC Sports


Well, this should be interesting....but to truly fix this you need a hard salary cap ( really to protect the league from stoooooooopid corporate owners )....they almost had it once but Philly’s owner broke camp to sign Pete Rose and the flood gates opened. So, a hard salary cap set at the average league payroll then adjusted by the per cent of league revenue increase in the prior year...so it goes up and down each year based on prior year revenue.

They need an adequate salary floor at all levels and free agency is standard but contract terms should have a league imposed limit of no contract to exceed 5 years.....as for rule changes, major shifts should be voted on by the fans and players and managers...like all star voting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Well, this should be interesting....but to truly fix this you need a hard salary cap ( really to protect the league from stoooooooopid corporate owners )....they almost had it once but Philly’s owner broke camp to sign Pete Rose and the flood gates opened. So, a hard salary cap set at the average league payroll then adjusted by the per cent of league revenue increase in the prior year...so it goes up and down each year based on prior year revenue.
> 
> They need an adequate salary floor at all levels and free agency is standard but contract terms should have a league imposed limit of no contract to exceed 5 years.....as for rule changes, major shifts should be voted on by the fans and players and managers...like all star voting.


I agree, but sadly I do not see this happening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I was able to see Gil Hodges, Jim Kaat, Minnie Miñoso and Tony Oliva play live in NYC.

Buck O'Neil and Bud Fowler, ***** League baseball players, earn spots in the National Baseball Hall of Fame - CNN


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

New York Mets hire Buck Showalter as manager (msn.com)


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> New York Mets hire Buck Showalter as manager (msn.com)


Well you could see it coming with a new owner and GM, but I think Rojas did a good job under the circumstances....you watch ....the Yankees will soar......that is provided we have a next season.....based on what has happened so far i’d put a few bob on the Yanks and Giants in the WS next year....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"


*David Ortiz elected to the Baseball Hall of Fame; voters keep Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens out of Cooperstown*Ortiz, a 10-time all-star and three-time World Series champion who was in his first year on the writers' ballot, helped the Boston Red Sox break their curse and now becomes the rare Hall of Famer who played sparingly in the field. This year's vote also put a sharp focus on the impact of performance-enhancing-drug allegations on a player's legacy, a complicated issue for voters, who kept Bonds and Clemens out of the Hall in their final year on the writers' ballot."

"


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> "
> ​
> 
> *David Ortiz elected to the Baseball Hall of Fame; voters keep Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens out of Cooperstown*Ortiz, a 10-time all-star and three-time World Series champion who was in his first year on the writers' ballot, helped the Boston Red Sox break their curse and now becomes the rare Hall of Famer who played sparingly in the field. This year's vote also put a sharp focus on the impact of performance-enhancing-drug allegations on a player's legacy, a complicated issue for voters, who kept Bonds and Clemens out of the Hall in their final year on the writers' ballot."
> ...


Well Ortiz was named in a user report years ago...but before PEDs were outlawed but he didn’t flaunt it. While baseball has one of the hardest HoF to get into I’ve always been a proponent of what I call “ the 100 Rule” if you have 100 in then you must think about who you would take out to put another one in....that certainly changes your view on induction. I also think that nominees are generational, but the current process excludes those who pay the freight.......the fans. I would bet many fans would want Pete Rose in...especially now that on line betting sites virtually dominate every sport as tv sponsors.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all. Now that we are approaching a new season I was wondering your thoughts on a few “changes” to the game:
1. DH in the NL
2. Eliminate the shift
3. Bigger base sizes

Thoughts…….


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Seems little whispers has MLB dumping the 7 inning double headers and going back to 9…personally I didn’t mind the 7 inning double headers..thoughts


----------

